# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Ανασφαλειες....

## Αποστολια

Πόσοι από εσάς ταλαιπωρουνται από ανασφάλειες για την εμφάνιση τους?Σε πόσους δεν αρέσει καθόλου η εξωτερική τους εικόνα και έχουν κόμπλεξ στις σχεσεις τους?ποσοι θεωρούν ότι είναι ασχημοι και δεν πρέπει να έχουν κανεναν δίπλα τους?

----------


## airetikos

Εγώ είμαι σακάτης εδώ και δέκα μήνες, πόδι λεκάνη σπαράλια τι να κάνω όμως αυτή είναι η ζωή μου έτσι θα ζήσω. Κόμπλεξ δεν έχω αλλά πίκρα πολύ ειδικά άμα με βλέπω στο καθρεύτη στο μπάνιο. Να μη συνεχίσω να ζω τι να κάνω δηλαδή να μη με βλέπει ο κόσμος και οι γνωστοί τι θα πούνε μη με λυπηθούνε.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εγώ είμαι σακάτης εδώ και δέκα μήνες, πόδι λεκάνη σπαράλια τι να κάνω όμως αυτή είναι η ζωή μου έτσι θα ζήσω. Κόμπλεξ δεν έχω αλλά πίκρα πολύ ειδικά άμα με βλέπω στο καθρεύτη στο μπάνιο. Να μη συνεχίσω να ζω τι να κάνω δηλαδή να μη με βλέπει ο κόσμος και οι γνωστοί τι θα πούνε μη με λυπηθούνε.


Εγώ ρωτάω πόσοι θεωρούν τον εαυτό σου άσχημο ομως

----------


## ντολορ

Αποστολια εγω δεν νιωθω ασχημη γιατι δεν ειμαι ..ειχα ομως μια σχεση στην οποια με εκανε ο αλλος να νιωθω ασχημη ενα μηδενικο με τον τροπο του ..οποτε το χω ζησει αυτο που λες ..και το εχω ζησει γιατι ολλοι εκτος απο τον πρωτο με θελαν μονο για σεξ ..και σεφτομουν κατι εχω και δεν με θελουν για σχεση...εσυ γιατι νιωθεις ετσι ομως εχεις την σχεση σου που δεχετε και το οχι σεξ για μενα αυτο δεν υπαρχει εχεις αλλους αντρες π σου την πεφτουν γιατι δεν νιωθεις ομορφη ?εγω απ αυτα που εγραφες θα ελεγα οτι εισαι πολυ ομορφη .

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολια εγω δεν νιωθω ασχημη γιατι δεν ειμαι ..ειχα ομως μια σχεση στην οποια με εκανε ο αλλος να νιωθω ασχημη ενα μηδενικο με τον τροπο του ..οποτε το χω ζησει αυτο που λες ..και το εχω ζησει γιατι ολλοι εκτος απο τον πρωτο με θελαν μονο για σεξ ..και σεφτομουν κατι εχω και δεν με θελουν για σχεση...εσυ γιατι νιωθεις ετσι ομως εχεις την σχεση σου που δεχετε και το οχι σεξ για μενα αυτο δεν υπαρχει εχεις αλλους αντρες π σου την πεφτουν γιατι δεν νιωθεις ομορφη ?εγω απ αυτα που εγραφες θα ελεγα οτι εισαι πολυ ομορφη .


Το ίδιο ακριβώς σκέφτομαι και εγω ότι κάτι έχω και δεν με θέλουν για σχέση. Ο σύντροφος μου λένε δεν είναι πολύ όμορφος για μένα και γι αυτο ίσως κάθεται μαζί μου.για τον αστυνομικο όμως σκέφτομαι τόσες όμορφες κόπελες γιατί ένας να θέλει να βγει μαζί σου και μάλιστα ωραίος και να μη βγει με εκατομμύρια άλλες που είναι ομορφες.κοιταω γύρω μου τις κοπέλες και λέω δεν γίνεται να θέλει εμένα. Έχω κομπλεξ ίσως και για αυτό μαζί με το σύντροφο μου είμαι άνετη και ο εαυτος μου γιατί δεν είναι ομορφος και αυτος.

----------


## ντολορ

Εκανες ομως 2 σχεσεις !και ο πρωτος δεν ηταν ομορφος?εγω δυστηχως ειχα μεγαλο κολλημα με την ομορφια και ο πρωτος μου ηταν παρα πολυ ομορφος και ο δευτερος !αλλα δυστηχως οι πιο πολλοι ομορφοι ανδρες δεν ειναι για σχεση γιατι μπορουν να εχουν πολλες ..μια ομορφη μπορει να εχει πολλους αλλα δεν την νοιαζει γιατι θελει εναν αντρα μια σταθερη σχεση . Εγω νομιζω οτι εισαι ομορφη απλα εχεις ανασφαλειες ..δεν ξερω ποιος η τι φταιει σε αυτο..πριν τα 27 σου δεν σου την πεφταν αντρες γ αυτο δεν εκανες σχεση η δεν ηθελες εσυ ?

----------


## Αποστολια

Εμένα ο πρώτος μου αρέσε τον θεώρουσα πολύ όμορφο.οι άλλοι λεγανε ότι είναι μέτριος.είχα κατακτήσεις και πριν.κυριως μετά το λυκείο.στο λυκειο δεν είχα. Από τα 27 μέχρι τώρα είχα αρκετες μπορώ να πω .αλλά μέχρι τα 27 δεν έβγαιναν έξω με φίλες δεν ήμουν πολύ κοινωνικη.με λίγα λόγια ήμουν δουλειά σπίτι τίποτε αλλο

----------


## Vaggg

Εγω εχω ανασφαλειες αλλα τι να κανεις

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εγω εχω ανασφαλειες αλλα τι να κανεις


Και πως τις αντιμετωπιζεις?ανασφαλειε  σε σχέση με τι?

----------


## Vaggg

Σε σχεση με την εμφανιση μου με το σωμα μου, σε ολο το γυμνασιο και λύκειο ουτε θυλικα μυγα δεν ειχα λογω ακμης και τα κοριτσια ειχαν ασχημη συμπεριφορα πολυ συχνα οταν με εβλεπαν

----------


## Αποστολια

> Σε σχεση με την εμφανιση μου με το σωμα μου, σε ολο το γυμνασιο και λύκειο ουτε θυλικα μυγα δεν ειχα λογω ακμης και τα κοριτσια ειχαν ασχημη συμπεριφορα πολυ συχνα οταν με εβλεπαν


Τώρα σε πια ηλικία είσαι? Δεν έχει βελτιωθει τίποτα από τοτε?

----------


## Vaggg

τωρα ειμαι 33 η ακμη εφυγε αλλα αφησε πισω της μια καποια κληρονομια, απο σχεσεις δεν ειχα ποτε τπτ σοβαρο παντως για πολλους λογους

----------


## Αποστολια

> τωρα ειμαι 33 η ακμη εφυγε αλλα αφησε πισω της μια καποια κληρονομια, απο σχεσεις δεν ειχα ποτε τπτ σοβαρο παντως για πολλους λογους


Τώρα πως είναι οι σχέσεις σου με το αντίθετο φίλο?

----------


## Vaggg

Δεν είχα ποτέ τπτ με τις γυναίκες, πάντα μου άρεσαν οι γυναίκες και ακόμη μου αρέσουν, εχω καλες σχεσεις δλδ απλα οχι ερωτικες, εκει εχω μεινει πισω και ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα.

----------


## harmonylover

Και εγώ έχω ανασφάλειες. Είχα πρόβλημα με το χαμόγελό μου,έβαλα σιδεράκια αλλά δεν άλλαξαν πολλά.Επίσης,πάντα ήμουν αδύνατη και παλεύω με το γυμναστήριο να βάλω κιλά.Είμαι και εσωστρεφής... Γενικά αισθάνομαι πως <<δεν το έχω>>... Και το τελευταίο παιδί που έβγαινα δεν με είπε ποτέ όμορφη... Μόνο γλυκούλα με έλεγε. Αλλά το σιχαίνομαι όταν το βάζω κάτω και αισθάνομαι άσχημη.

----------


## Vaggg

Και εγώ πηγαινα γυμναστήρια αλλά αυτό δεν είναι πραγματική λύση, όταν κάποιος που σου αρέσει και σε ενδιαφέρει σου δείξει αντίστοιχα ενδιαφέρον και πάει καλά το πράγμα τοτε μονον νιώθεις καλά και μονο τοτε. Η αναγνωριση περναει μεσα απο τον αλλον αυτο εχω καταλάβει, και έτσι ανεβαίνει και η αυτοπεποιθηση σου, ειδάλλως πάει στα τάρταρα οπως ειχα παθει και εγω.

----------


## harmonylover

Με βοηθάει όμως και στη ψυχολογία μου το γυμναστήριο,αν το κόψω αισθάνομαι χειρότερα. Την αναγνώριση θέλω να τη δίνω εγώ στον εαυτό μου,να μην περιμένω από άλλους αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Ώρες ώρες φαντάζει ακατόρθωτο. Γενικά προσπαθώ να με αποδεχτώ αλλά.......δεν τα καταφέρνω.

----------


## Vaggg

Και εγω το παλευω αν και δεν παω γυμναστηριο πλεον αλλα ειμαι ενταξει με την δουλεια μου και αυτο με βοηθα. Παντως οσες φορες παλεψα μονος ηρθε η ωρα που οτι εχτιζα μου το γκρεμιζαν εν ριπή οφθαλμού, και μιλαω για γυναικες. Εχουν τον τροπο να με κανουν να νιωθω ασχημα αμα ξερουν οτι ενδιαφερομαι. Η αυτοπεποίθηση δεν ειναι ενα πραγμα για ολα, εγω πχ δεν εχω αυτοπεποιθηση με τις γυναικες αλλα αλλου ειμαι μια χαρα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν είχα ποτέ τπτ με τις γυναίκες, πάντα μου άρεσαν οι γυναίκες και ακόμη μου αρέσουν, εχω καλες σχεσεις δλδ απλα οχι ερωτικες, εκει εχω μεινει πισω και ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα.


Είσαι κοινωνικος με τις γυναικες?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Και εγώ έχω ανασφάλειες. Είχα πρόβλημα με το χαμόγελό μου,έβαλα σιδεράκια αλλά δεν άλλαξαν πολλά.Επίσης,πάντα ήμουν αδύνατη και παλεύω με το γυμναστήριο να βάλω κιλά.Είμαι και εσωστρεφής... Γενικά αισθάνομαι πως <<δεν το έχω>>... Και το τελευταίο παιδί που έβγαινα δεν με είπε ποτέ όμορφη... Μόνο γλυκούλα με έλεγε. Αλλά το σιχαίνομαι όταν το βάζω κάτω και αισθάνομαι άσχημη.


Τα ίδια νιώθω και εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω.και εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με τα κιλά μου παλιά ήμουν πολύ αδύνατη? Εσύ πόσο αδυνατη είσαι?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Και εγώ πηγαινα γυμναστήρια αλλά αυτό δεν είναι πραγματική λύση, όταν κάποιος που σου αρέσει και σε ενδιαφέρει σου δείξει αντίστοιχα ενδιαφέρον και πάει καλά το πράγμα τοτε μονον νιώθεις καλά και μονο τοτε. Η αναγνωριση περναει μεσα απο τον αλλον αυτο εχω καταλάβει, και έτσι ανεβαίνει και η αυτοπεποιθηση σου, ειδάλλως πάει στα τάρταρα οπως ειχα παθει και εγω.


Μη το λες ότι η αναγνωριση περνάει μέσα από τον άλλον. Εμένα άμα μου δείξει ενδιαφέρον κάποιος ωραίος με πιάνουν πιο πολλές ανασφάλειες και θεωρώ με κοροιδευει ότι του αρεσω.

----------


## Vaggg

> Μη το λες ότι η αναγνωριση περνάει μέσα από τον άλλον. Εμένα άμα μου δείξει ενδιαφέρον κάποιος ωραίος με πιάνουν πιο πολλές ανασφάλειες και θεωρώ με κοροιδευει ότι του αρεσω.


Για εμενα ετσι ειναι παντως, ετσι το εχω βιωσει. Και εγω αντιμετώπισα αρκετες φορες το φαινόμενο αυτό, να μου λένε οτι είμαι μια χαρα ωραιος και εγω απο μεσα μου ελεγα οτι με δουλευουν, αλλα εμαθα να δεχομαι θετικα κατι καλο που λεει κάποιος για έμενα ακόμη και αν το λέει με ειρωνική διάθεση η με ψέμα και να κάνω και λίγο καλαμπούρι ωστε να μην με παίρνει απο κάτω.

----------


## Vaggg

> Είσαι κοινωνικος με τις γυναικες?


Ναι οταν δεν μπαινει το ερωτικο στοιχειο δεν εχω κανενα θεμα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Για εμενα ετσι ειναι παντως, ετσι το εχω βιωσει. Και εγω αντιμετώπισα αρκετες φορες το φαινόμενο αυτό, να μου λένε οτι είμαι μια χαρα ωραιος και εγω απο μεσα μου ελεγα οτι με δουλευουν, αλλα εμαθα να δεχομαι θετικα κατι καλο που λεει κάποιος για έμενα ακόμη και αν το λέει με ειρωνική διάθεση η με ψέμα και να κάνω και λίγο καλαμπούρι ωστε να μην με παίρνει απο κάτω.


Είδες και εγώ το ιδιο ακούω ότι είμαι μια χαρά αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αποδεχτω.από γυναικες έχεις πάρει κομπλιμεντα ότι είσαι ωραιος?

----------


## Vaggg

Δυο φορες στη ζωη μου, απο δυο διαφορετικές γυναίκες αν και η μια μάλλον δεν το εννοούσε

----------


## harmonylover

> Τα ίδια νιώθω και εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω.και εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με τα κιλά μου παλιά ήμουν πολύ αδύνατη? Εσύ πόσο αδυνατη είσαι?


Είμαι 47 κιλά με κανονικό ύψος. Ανέκαθεν έτσι ήμουν,το σκαρί που λένε. Μια φορά παλαιότερα κατάφερα να βάλω κιλά με το γυμναστήριο,μετά δεν πρόσεχα και τα έχασα. Και να μαι πάλι από την αρχή. Αλλά δεν ξέρω,πλεον δεν μπορώ να νιώσω όμορφη. Ίσως γιατί εδώ και ένα χρόνο δεν δουλεύω και έχει χαθεί η αυτοπεποίθησή μου παντελώς. Και το περίεργο είναι πως πιστεύω ότι εκπέμπεται στους γύρω μου. Όσο δούλευα ήμουν πολύ καλύτερα.Αλλά και να μου πουν κάτι καλό δεν το πιστεύω όπως ο Vaggg. Δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ.

----------


## Vaggg

Δεν ξερω τι υψος εχεις, ειναι πολυ λιγα τα κιλα αυτα? Εγω πηγαινα για να χασω και να "δεσω" που λεμε, παντως για το θεμα δουλειας μην σε κανει να χανεις την αυτοπεποίθηση σου και εγώ είχα δυο χρόνια άνεργος και ήμουν χάλια αλλά ευτυχώς γύρισαν τα πράγματα. Αν σου πει καποιος αντρας οτι εισαι όμορφη θα το παρεις θετικά η με αμφιβολίες? Ισως πρεπει να δεχεσε κομπλιμέντα εστω και αν δεν ειναι αληθινα ωστε να νιωθεις καλυτερα και να μην αυτοχαλιεσαι

----------


## harmonylover

Τι να σου πω,όσοι με βλέπουν μου λένε ότι είμαι αδύνατη και πρέπει να βάλω. Ίσως 2-3 κιλά πρέπει να τα βάλω αλλά προσπαθώ με γυμναστήριο. Και εγώ να δέσω θέλω. Είναι και το πρόσωπό μου που είναι λεπτό,δεν ξέρω τι να πω.
Δεν ξέρω,ώρες ώρες με πιάνει απελπισία γιατί δούλευα 7 χρόνια και ξαφνικά σταμάτησα και ήταν σοκ. Αποκλείεται να το πιστέψω,θα είμαι μέσα στις αμφιβολίες και την καχυποψία ότι με κοροϊδεύει.Μα αν δεν είναι αληθινά και το διαισθάνομαι θα δεχθώ την υποκρισία? 
Βέβαια παλιότερα δεν ήμουν έτσι,ήμουν πιο κουλ. Για όλα φταίει το ότι δεν δουλεύω και δεν έχω παρέες.Πρέπει να βρω δουλειά...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τι να σου πω,όσοι με βλέπουν μου λένε ότι είμαι αδύνατη και πρέπει να βάλω. Ίσως 2-3 κιλά πρέπει να τα βάλω αλλά προσπαθώ με γυμναστήριο. Και εγώ να δέσω θέλω. Είναι και το πρόσωπό μου που είναι λεπτό,δεν ξέρω τι να πω.
> Δεν ξέρω,ώρες ώρες με πιάνει απελπισία γιατί δούλευα 7 χρόνια και ξαφνικά σταμάτησα και ήταν σοκ. Αποκλείεται να το πιστέψω,θα είμαι μέσα στις αμφιβολίες και την καχυποψία ότι με κοροϊδεύει.Μα αν δεν είναι αληθινά και το διαισθάνομαι θα δεχθώ την υποκρισία? 
> Βέβαια παλιότερα δεν ήμουν έτσι,ήμουν πιο κουλ. Για όλα φταίει το ότι δεν δουλεύω και δεν έχω παρέες.Πρέπει να βρω δουλειά...


Και εγώ είμαι 50 με 51 κιλά αλλά και στα 47 που ήμουν για ύψος 1.60 που έχω εγω ήταν μια χαρά. Εκτός και είσαι πιο ψηλη αλλά και πάλι 47 κιλά και γυμναστικη καλά θα ειναι.πιστεύω ότι έχεις ωραίο σώμα. Πόσο χρονών είσαι? Με τους άντρες πως τα πας δηλαδη?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δυο φορες στη ζωη μου, απο δυο διαφορετικές γυναίκες αν και η μια μάλλον δεν το εννοούσε


Αυτό καλό είναι. Στο είπε κοπέλα που σου άρεσε η κάποια ασχετη?στις γυναίκες κάνεις φλερτ δείχνεις δηλαδή ενδιαφερον η λες δεν είμαι ωραίος δεν κάνω κίνηση?

----------


## Vaggg

Αμα βρεις δουλεια θα νιώσεις καλύτερα στα σίγουρα, απο κει και περα αν ειναι να παρεις κιλα 2-3 που λες δεν ειναι κατι που δεν γινεται, πάντως ζηλεύω τους ανθρώπους που τρώνε και δεν παίρνουν κιλά αν και αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα καλο να συμβαίνει. Εμενα αμα μου κανουν πλακα, το περνω και εγω στο ψιλο και αυτοσαρκάζομαι και σπαει το αγχος μου και νιωθω καλυτερα και ετσι πετυχενω δυο πραγματα, 1ον δεν πεφτω ευκολα ψυχολογικά και 2ον δεινω στον αλλον να καταλάβει οτι απλα είμαι οκ με τον εαυτο μου (ακόμη και αν δεν ειμαι) και ετσι του κόβω την φόρα.

----------


## harmonylover

> Και εγώ είμαι 50 με 51 κιλά αλλά και στα 47 που ήμουν για ύψος 1.60 που έχω εγω ήταν μια χαρά. Εκτός και είσαι πιο ψηλη αλλά και πάλι 47 κιλά και γυμναστικη καλά θα ειναι.πιστεύω από έχεις ωραίο σώμα. Πόσο χρονών είσαι? Με τους άντρες πως τα πας δηλαδη?


1.62 είμαι αλλά φαίνομαι πολύ λεπτή,έτσι μου λένε,έχω λεπτά άκρα,λεπτό πρόσωπο. για αυτό μάλλον. Είμαι 28 Αποστολία. Όσο είχα πρόβλημα με τα δόντια μου λειτουργούσα σαν αποκλεισμένη. Είχα κλειστεί εντελώς στον εαυτό μου. Τώρα είμαι πιο ανοιχτή αλλά δεν δουλεύω και δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση. Έβγαινα με ένα παιδί για 6 μήνες,σταματήσαμε το Δεκέμβριο με δική του προτροπή και από τότε ξανακλείστηκα κάπως και προσπαθώ να επανέλθω.Αλλά φταίει και το ότι αρκετές φορές συγκρίνω τον εαυτό μου με την αδερφή μου που είναι εξωστρεφής και έχει και τη δουλειά της και γενικά είναι κοινωνικό άτομο. Και νιώθω μειονεκτικά.

----------


## Vaggg

> Αυτό καλό είναι. Στο είπε κοπέλα που σου άρεσε η κάποια ασχετη?στις γυναίκες κάνεις φλερτ δείχνεις δηλαδή ενδιαφερον η λες δεν είμαι ωραίος δεν κάνω κίνηση?


Μου το ειπε κοπελα που μου αρεσε ετσι κ ετσι και προχώραγε το πράγμα (δεν έγινε τπτ ομως σεξουαλικό) και απλά διαλύθηκε μόνο του, ενω η δευτερη μου αρεσε αλλα τελικα δεν ηξερε τι ηθελε (ειχε και αγχος πολυ) και παει και αυτο. Φλερτ κανω οταν νιωθω καλα και οτι υπαρχει "εδαφος" να κανω κινηση, αν δεν είμαι καλά δεν κάνω καμιά κίνηση γιατί την έχω πατήσει και ένιωσα άσχημα.

----------


## harmonylover

> Αμα βρεις δουλεια θα νιώσεις καλύτερα στα σίγουρα, απο κει και περα αν ειναι να παρεις κιλα 2-3 που λες δεν ειναι κατι που δεν γινεται, πάντως ζηλεύω τους ανθρώπους που τρώνε και δεν παίρνουν κιλά αν και αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα καλο να συμβαίνει. Εμενα αμα μου κανουν πλακα, το περνω και εγω στο ψιλο και αυτοσαρκάζομαι και σπαει το αγχος μου και νιωθω καλυτερα και ετσι πετυχενω δυο πραγματα, 1ον δεν πεφτω ευκολα ψυχολογικά και 2ον δεινω στον αλλον να καταλάβει οτι απλα είμαι οκ με τον εαυτο μου (ακόμη και αν δεν ειμαι) και ετσι του κόβω την φόρα.


Εγώ βραχυκυκλώνω και δεν μπορώ να κόψω τη φόρα στον άλλον και πεφτώ πολύ μετά. Και με πιάνουν άσχημα συναισθήματα για την ανθρωπότητα και καταλήγω να κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου τελείως.

----------


## Αποστολια

> 1.62 είμαι αλλά φαίνομαι πολύ λεπτή,έτσι μου λένε,έχω λεπτά άκρα,λεπτό πρόσωπο. για αυτό μάλλον. Είμαι 28 Αποστολία. Όσο είχα πρόβλημα με τα δόντια μου λειτουργούσα σαν αποκλεισμένη. Είχα κλειστεί εντελώς στον εαυτό μου. Τώρα είμαι πιο ανοιχτή αλλά δεν δουλεύω και δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση. Έβγαινα με ένα παιδί για 6 μήνες,σταματήσαμε το Δεκέμβριο με δική του προτροπή και από τότε ξανακλείστηκα κάπως και προσπαθώ να επανέλθω.Αλλά φταίει και το ότι αρκετές φορές συγκρίνω τον εαυτό μου με την αδερφή μου που είναι εξωστρεφής και έχει και τη δουλειά της και γενικά είναι κοινωνικό άτομο. Και νιώθω μειονεκτικά.


Εντάξει δεν είσαι και τοσοοο αδύνατη. Και τα μοντέλα τόσο είναι. Αρκει φυσικά να τρως κανονικά
Είναι πολλοι που ζηλευουν το γεγονος ότι τρωμε και δεν βάζουμε κιλά. Άρα με τους άντρες καλά τα πας αφού είχες σχέση. Με το άλλο θέμα που ελεγες για την εμμονη που είχες αυτό εννοουσες εμμονη?την εμφανιση σου και τις ανασφαλειες?

----------


## Vaggg

> 1.62 είμαι αλλά φαίνομαι πολύ λεπτή,έτσι μου λένε,έχω λεπτά άκρα,λεπτό πρόσωπο. για αυτό μάλλον. Είμαι 28 Αποστολία. Όσο είχα πρόβλημα με τα δόντια μου λειτουργούσα σαν αποκλεισμένη. Είχα κλειστεί εντελώς στον εαυτό μου. Τώρα είμαι πιο ανοιχτή αλλά δεν δουλεύω και δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση. Έβγαινα με ένα παιδί για 6 μήνες,σταματήσαμε το Δεκέμβριο με δική του προτροπή και από τότε ξανακλείστηκα κάπως και προσπαθώ να επανέλθω.Αλλά φταίει και το ότι αρκετές φορές συγκρίνω τον εαυτό μου με την αδερφή μου που είναι εξωστρεφής και έχει και τη δουλειά της και γενικά είναι κοινωνικό άτομο. Και νιώθω μειονεκτικά.


Ποτε μην συγκρινεσαι με τα αδέλφια σου, δεν σου προσφέρει τίποτα αυτό. Γιατι το παιδι αυτο σταμάτησε να σε βλεπει πιστευεις? Νομιζω οτι για το υψος σου εισαι εντάξει, αν κανεις και λιγο γυμναστήριο για δέσιμο (οχι πολλα πραγματα) θα εισαι σούπερ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μου το ειπε κοπελα που μου αρεσε ετσι κ ετσι και προχώραγε το πράγμα (δεν έγινε τπτ ομως σεξουαλικό) και απλά διαλύθηκε μόνο του, ενω η δευτερη μου αρεσε αλλα τελικα δεν ηξερε τι ηθελε (ειχε και αγχος πολυ) και παει και αυτο. Φλερτ κανω οταν νιωθω καλα και οτι υπαρχει "εδαφος" να κανω κινηση, αν δεν είμαι καλά δεν κάνω καμιά κίνηση γιατί την έχω πατήσει και ένιωσα άσχημα.


Για τις ανασφαλειες σου έχεις μιλήσει ποτέ με ειδικο?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εγώ βραχυκυκλώνω και δεν μπορώ να κόψω τη φόρα στον άλλον και πεφτώ πολύ μετά. Και με πιάνουν άσχημα συναισθήματα για την ανθρωπότητα και καταλήγω να κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου τελείως.


Γιατί τι σου λένε και βραχυκυκλωνεις?

----------


## menis_64

> Πόσοι από εσάς ταλαιπωρουνται από ανασφάλειες για την εμφάνιση τους?Σε πόσους δεν αρέσει καθόλου η εξωτερική τους εικόνα και έχουν κόμπλεξ στις σχεσεις τους?ποσοι θεωρούν ότι είναι ασχημοι και δεν πρέπει να έχουν κανεναν δίπλα τους?


καλα θα εκανες να μην αισθανεσαι τοσο περιφρονητικα για το δικο σου καλο στο λεω.. πρεπει να ανεβασεις την αυτοπεποιθεση και γενικα για την εικονα που εχεις γαι τον εαυτο σου, δεν σε ξερω, αλλα μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι εισαι μαλωμενη με εσενα!

----------


## Vaggg

> Εγώ βραχυκυκλώνω και δεν μπορώ να κόψω τη φόρα στον άλλον και πεφτώ πολύ μετά. Και με πιάνουν άσχημα συναισθήματα για την ανθρωπότητα και καταλήγω να κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου τελείως.


Πρεπει να βρει μια αμυνα, κατι να για να κοντραρεις οσο μπορεις τα αρνητικα συναισθηματα, και εγω πεφτω ακομη και με αυτο το τρικ (ας πουμε). Μερικες φορες ειμαι ολη μερα χαλια αλλα λεω στο τελος ας λενε οτι θελουν και ας νομιζουν οτι θελουν για μενα, ειτε με γουστάρουν είτε οχι δεν θελω να χαλάω για μέρες την διάθεση μου.

----------


## harmonylover

> Εντάξει δεν είσαι και τοσοοο αδύνατη. Και τα μοντέλα τόσο είναι. Αρκει φυσικά να τρως κανονικά
> Είναι πολλοι που ζηλευουν το γεγονος ότι τρωμε και δεν βάζουμε κιλά. Άρα με τους άντρες καλά τα πας αφού είχες σχέση. Με το άλλο θέμα που ελεγες για την εμμονη που είχες αυτό εννοουσες εμμονη?την εμφανιση σου και τις ανασφαλειες?


Κανονικά τρώω αλλά με λένε κόκαλο,δεν ξέρω γιατί και μετά αισθάνομαι άσχημα. Ισως κάποιοι ζηλεύουν όπως λες. Δεν τα πάω καλά γιατί φαίνομαι πολύ κλειστή και μπορεί να αναπτύξω συναισθήματα καχυποψίας,δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι.Φοβάμαι πως θα πληγωθώ.
Οχι δεν ήταν με αυτό.Αλλά και πάλι ξυπνάω κάθε μέρα και σκέφτομαι πως δεν θα τα καταφέρω στη ζωή μου κτλ.
Εσύ το σκέφτεσαι έντονα ή περιοδικά?

----------


## Αποστολια

> καλα θα εκανες να μην αισθανεσαι τοσο περιφρονητικα για το δικο σου καλο στο λεω.. πρεπει να ανεβασεις την αυτοπεποιθεση και γενικα για την εικονα που εχεις γαι τον εαυτο σου, δεν σε ξερω, αλλα μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι εισαι μαλωμενη με εσενα!


Αυτό είναι το θέμα. Με πιό τρόπο ανεβαζεις την αυτοπεποιθηση?

----------


## Vaggg

Ναι και δεν βοηθησε και πολυ μιας και δεν ειναι κατι στο κεφαλι μου δλδ η φαντασια μου αλλα γεγονος οτι το δερμα μου δεν ειναι καλο και ανετα καποια που μ'αρεσει μπορει να μου χαλασει την διαθεση.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κανονικά τρώω αλλά με λένε κόκαλο,δεν ξέρω γιατί και μετά αισθάνομαι άσχημα. Ισως κάποιοι ζηλεύουν όπως λες. Δεν τα πάω καλά γιατί φαίνομαι πολύ κλειστή και μπορεί να αναπτύξω συναισθήματα καχυποψίας,δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι.Φοβάμαι πως θα πληγωθώ.
> Οχι δεν ήταν με αυτό.Αλλά και πάλι ξυπνάω κάθε μέρα και σκέφτομαι πως δεν θα τα καταφέρω στη ζωή μου κτλ.
> Εσύ το σκέφτεσαι έντονα ή περιοδικά?


Κοίταξε εγω είχα μια φίλη που έλεγε κοκαλο και φάε τίποτα και φαε όταν ήμουν αδυνατή. Αυτή ομως ήταν αρκετα παχουλη και ίσως ζηλευε.εγώ δεν τις είπα ποτέ όμως πω πω είσαι χοντρή. Οπότε όταν σου ξανά πουν για τα κιλά σου να απαντάς καταλληλα γιατί κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος.και εγώ αισθάνομαι καψυποψια σε σχέση με τους άντρες. Από κατακτησεις πως πας?

----------


## Vaggg

> Αυτό είναι το θέμα. Με πιό τρόπο ανεβαζεις την αυτοπεποιθηση?


Εμενα η αυτοπεποιθηση ανεβαίνει πχ στην δουλειά οταν κάνω κατι καλά/σωστα και το αναγνωριζουν οι αλλοι ή εστω εγω ξερω οτι το εκανα σωστα

----------


## harmonylover

> Ποτε μην συγκρινεσαι με τα αδέλφια σου, δεν σου προσφέρει τίποτα αυτό. Γιατι το παιδι αυτο σταμάτησε να σε βλεπει πιστευεις? Νομιζω οτι για το υψος σου εισαι εντάξει, αν κανεις και λιγο γυμναστήριο για δέσιμο (οχι πολλα πραγματα) θα εισαι σούπερ.


Μου είπε πως παρόλο που βγαίνουμε 6 μήνες,δεν είναι σίγουρος για τα αισθήματά του Vaggg,οπότε θεωρούσε καλύτερο να το λήξει.Ε,εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν του άρεσα τόσο ώστε να κάνει σχέση μαζί μου. Οσο για την αδερφή μου προσπαθώ να το ελέγχω,γιατί ξέρω πως δεν έχει νόημα. Και μου κάνει κακό.

----------


## menis_64

> Αυτό είναι το θέμα. Με πιό τρόπο ανεβαζεις την αυτοπεποιθηση?


δυσκολη η απαντηση εδω...ειναι θεμα ψυχαναλυσης, δηλαδη λες στον ευατο σου οτι μπορω να τα καταφερω, οτι πιστευω στις ικανοτητες μου και οτι ειμαι πολυ δυνατη και δεν φοβαμαι... γενικα, χρειαζεσαι εναν ανθρωπο να σε τονισει και λιγο για να σκεφτεσαι θετικα και να μην προσβαλεις τον εαυτο σου... καμια φορα δεν ειναι ευκολο να πιστεψουμε στις ικανοτητες μας ή οτι μπορουμε ή οτι αξιζουμε αλλα η αγαπη για τον εαυτο μας ξεκιναει απο ολα μεσα μας και ειναι κινητηριος δυναμη...

δεν ειναι ευκολο να σου πω, ξερεις κατι κανε αυτο για να αποχτησεις αυτοπεποιθεση... σιγα σιγα ανακαλυπτεις και εξερευνας τον εαυτο σου... πας στο νυχτερινο μαγαζι, χορευεις.. οκ, ανεβαινει ο αυτοπεποιθεση σου... εχεις φιλες η μια τραβαει την αλλη... γενικα, μονη σου ανακαλυπτεις τι κανεις οταν εχεις πεσμενη διαθεση ή μετρια για να αποχτησεις περισσοτερη..ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ναι και δεν βοηθησε και πολυ μιας και δεν ειναι κατι στο κεφαλι μου δλδ η φαντασια μου αλλα γεγονος οτι το δερμα μου δεν ειναι καλο και ανετα καποια που μ'αρεσει μπορει να μου χαλασει την διαθεση.


Πως προσπαθησε να σου ανεβασει την αυτοπεποιθηση?τι σου έλεγε ο ειδικος και με ποιον τρόπο το προσεγγιζε το θεμα

----------


## harmonylover

Ρε παιδιά εγώ κι μόνο που τα γράφω εδώ ,με πιάνει άγχος.Γιατί? Με φοβίζει που δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση,με φοβίζει αυτή η πλευρά του εαυτού μου και ότι θα τη δει και κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## Vaggg

> Μου είπε πως παρόλο που βγαίνουμε 6 μήνες,δεν είναι σίγουρος για τα αισθήματά του Vaggg,οπότε θεωρούσε καλύτερο να το λήξει.Ε,εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν του άρεσα τόσο ώστε να κάνει σχέση μαζί μου. Οσο για την αδερφή μου προσπαθώ να το ελέγχω,γιατί ξέρω πως δεν έχει νόημα. Και μου κάνει κακό.


Αυτο που λες μου δεινει την εντυπωση πως δεν ηταν ερωτευμενος μαζι σου 
(αν και σίγουρα θα τον έλκυες σεξουαλικά) γιατι αν ήταν θα εκανε άλλα σχέδια, μάλλον ήταν περαστικός όπως και οι γυναικες που γνώρισα και εγώ. Δεν ήταν έρωτες με βαθος αλλα κατι στο ψαξιμο, ήταν ποιο πολύ σαν λύση προσωρινή μέχρι να βρεθεί άτομο ποιο κοντα σε αυτο που εισαι και ταιριαζεις.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ρε παιδιά εγώ κι μόνο που τα γράφω εδώ ,με πιάνει άγχος.Γιατί? Με φοβίζει που δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση,με φοβίζει αυτή η πλευρά του εαυτού μου και ότι θα τη δει και κάποιος άλλος.


Δεν χρειάζεται να σε πιάνει άγχος είναι ωραίο να μπορείς να το συζητας.δεν το έχεις μοιραστεί με κανέναν το γεγονος αυτό με τις ανασφαλειες σου?

----------


## Vaggg

> Πως προσπαθησε να σου ανεβασει την αυτοπεποιθηση?τι σου έλεγε ο ειδικος και με ποιον τρόπο το προσεγγιζε το θεμα


Οταν ειχα παει (χρονια πριν) δεν πηγα γ'αυτο καθαυτό τοσο το ζητημα οσο το οτι ειχα πεσει πολύ και ειχα μελαγχολία και μαζι με αυτο μπηκε και το θέμα αυτό, βασικά μου έλεγε να είμαι ποιο δραστήριος και να μην φοβάμαι, ακόμη και χυλοπίτα που έλεγε να φας μες στο παιχνίδι ειναι και αυτο και εσυ θα εχει δωσει μου ελεγε, να ειμαι ποιο ανοιχτος μια και ειμαι εσωστρεφης και μην δινω τοση βαρυτητα σε αυτο (το πως νομίζω οτι είμαι). Με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ σε πολλά αλλά σε αυτο ακομα κομπλάρω.

----------


## Vaggg

> Ρε παιδιά εγώ κι μόνο που τα γράφω εδώ ,με πιάνει άγχος.Γιατί? Με φοβίζει που δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση,με φοβίζει αυτή η πλευρά του εαυτού μου και ότι θα τη δει και κάποιος άλλος.


Μη φοβασαι κανεις δεν θα σε κρινει οτι και αν πεις οπως και αν νιωθεις, εισαι δυνατη μη νομιζεις, απλα εχεις καπου σκαλωσει προσωρινα.

----------


## Vaggg

Να πω οτι εως τα 18-19 μου ημουν ελάχιστα κοινωνικό και κλειστο άτομο αν και ειχα κανα δυο φιλους, τελικα εμεινα χωρις φιλους. Στη σχολη αρχισαν να στρωνουν τα πραγματα σιγα σιγα και οντως εχω αλλαξει πολλα εως τωρα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Οταν ειχα παει (χρονια πριν) δεν πηγα γ'αυτο καθαυτό τοσο το ζητημα οσο το οτι ειχα πεσει πολύ και ειχα μελαγχολία και μαζι με αυτο μπηκε και το θέμα αυτό, βασικά μου έλεγε να είμαι ποιο δραστήριος και να μην φοβάμαι, ακόμη και χυλοπίτα που έλεγε να φας μες στο παιχνίδι ειναι και αυτο και εσυ θα εχει δωσει μου ελεγε, να ειμαι ποιο ανοιχτος μια και ειμαι εσωστρεφης και μην δινω τοση βαρυτητα σε αυτο (το πως νομίζω οτι είμαι). Με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ σε πολλά αλλά σε αυτο ακομα κομπλάρω.


Ούτε εμένα με βοηθησε σε αυτό το θέμα. Εσύ έχεις δωσει χυλοπιτα?

----------


## Vaggg

> Ούτε εμένα με βοηθησε σε αυτό το θέμα. Εσύ έχεις δωσει χυλοπιτα?


Ναι αλλα οχι με ασχημο τροπο, δλδ μπαμ και κατω, αλλα ομορφα και με τροπο, ηταν μια που δεν μου αρεσε καθολου και απλα ηθελε εδω και τωρα γαμο, τετοιο στυλ, οχι οτι δεν θελω τον γαμο, θελω αλλα πρεπει να μ'αρεσει (μεσα-εξω) η γυναικα που θα ειμαι μαζι της στη ζωη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ναι αλλα οχι με ασχημο τροπο, δλδ μπαμ και κατω, αλλα ομορφα και με τροπο, ηταν μια που δεν μου αρεσε καθολου και απλα ηθελε εδω και τωρα γαμο, τετοιο στυλ, οχι οτι δεν θελω τον γαμο, θελω αλλα πρεπει να μ'αρεσει (μεσα-εξω) η γυναικα που θα ειμαι μαζι της στη ζωη.


Οπότε έχεις νιώσει και εσύ επιβεβαιωση οπότε μια χαρά.

----------


## Vaggg

> Οπότε έχεις νιώσει και εσύ επιβεβαιωση οπότε μια χαρά.


Απο ποια αποψη το λες?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Απο ποια αποψη το λες?


Ότι είσαι ποθητος από το άλλο φυλο.

----------


## Vaggg

> Ότι είσαι ποθητος από το άλλο φυλο.


Α ναι, αυτο, καταλαβα. Αν και να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν εχει τόση δύναμη όταν είναι απο άτομο που ούτως η άλλως δεν σε ενδιαφέρει ερωτικά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Α ναι, αυτο, καταλαβα.


Εμενα και ενδιαφερον να μου δειξουν δεν νιωθω ποθητη.

----------


## Vaggg

> Εμενα και ενδιαφερον να μου δειξουν δεν νιωθω ποθητη.


Γιατι ετσι? Νιωθεις αρνηση στο οτι εισαι ποθητη? Καμια φορα τι παθαίνω, μπορεί καποιος να μου πει ενα κομπλιμέντο (πχ για το υψος μου που εχω βαρεθει να το ακουω) και να εχω αρνηση, ειναι σαν να σαμποταρω τον ευτο μου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> δυσκολη η απαντηση εδω...ειναι θεμα ψυχαναλυσης, δηλαδη λες στον ευατο σου οτι μπορω να τα καταφερω, οτι πιστευω στις ικανοτητες μου και οτι ειμαι πολυ δυνατη και δεν φοβαμαι... γενικα, χρειαζεσαι εναν ανθρωπο να σε τονισει και λιγο για να σκεφτεσαι θετικα και να μην προσβαλεις τον εαυτο σου... καμια φορα δεν ειναι ευκολο να πιστεψουμε στις ικανοτητες μας ή οτι μπορουμε ή οτι αξιζουμε αλλα η αγαπη για τον εαυτο μας ξεκιναει απο ολα μεσα μας και ειναι κινητηριος δυναμη...
> 
> δεν ειναι ευκολο να σου πω, ξερεις κατι κανε αυτο για να αποχτησεις αυτοπεποιθεση... σιγα σιγα ανακαλυπτεις και εξερευνας τον εαυτο σου... πας στο νυχτερινο μαγαζι, χορευεις.. οκ, ανεβαινει ο αυτοπεποιθεση σου... εχεις φιλες η μια τραβαει την αλλη... γενικα, μονη σου ανακαλυπτεις τι κανεις οταν εχεις πεσμενη διαθεση ή μετρια για να αποχτησεις περισσοτερη..ελπιζω να βοηθησα


Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γιατι ετσι? Νιωθεις αρνηση στο οτι εισαι ποθητη?


Ναι.γενικα όταν με πλησιαζει κάποιος θεωρώ ότι δεν του αρέσω απλά θα θέλει κάτι λιγότερο σοβαρό.

----------


## Vaggg

> Ναι.γενικα όταν με πλησιαζει κάποιος θεωρώ ότι δεν του αρέσω απλά θα θέλει κάτι λιγότερο σοβαρό.


Εχεις δοκιμάσει να ανατρέψεις τον τροπο σκέψη σου, οτι δλδ είσαι ποθητή και οτι είναι απολυτα φυσιολογικό?

----------


## Miliva21

Καλησπερα και από μένα 

Διάβασα το ποστ σου και τα πρώτα λίγα σχόλια από κάτω και είδα ότι το θέμα πάει σε ομορφιά και στη προτίμηση των αντρών για σχέση με βάση εμφανισιακα κριτήρια

Γενικά με θεωρώ εμφανισημη κοπέλα οπως μου λενε κιολας δλδ όχι απλά μέτρια προς νόστιμη αλλα όμορφη...ούτε όμως δούκισσα νομικού.....σγρ όμως εχώ και εγώ ατέλειες όπως όλοι μας... που μπορούν να βελτιωθούν βέβαια.....Όλοι έχουμε ... ακόμα και οι ωραίοι συγκρίνονται με το ακόμα πιο ωραίο.....

Σχετικά με τους άντρες και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι παίζει....όλοι ξέρουμε πως οι άντρες κοιτάνε πιο πολύ την εμφάνιση πράγμα που μπορεί τλκ να είναι και μύθος.....Και εγώ δυσκολεύομαι στις σχέσεις μου και μ κάνει εντύπωση γτ λογω εμφάνισης υποτίθεται ότι μπορώ να έχω όποιον θέλω...Αλλά μάλλον κάτι άλλο παίζει με μένα ή δεν μου έτυχε ακόμα....Τεσπα 
Έχω δει άντρες π μου άρεσαν να χαζοφλερταρουν μαζί μου και μετά να τα φτιάχνουν με πολύ μέτριες κοπέλες εμφανισιακα από μένα...

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είτε είναι μύθος η εμφάνιση και ότι παίζουν και αλλα στοιχεία χαρακτήρα κτλ.....ή και ότι η ωραία γυναίκα μπορεί να είναι ποθητή Αλλά μπορεί επίσης να προκαλεί ανασφάλεια στους άντρες και να νιώθουν κατώτεροι της...ότι πχ δεν είναι τόσο ωραίοι όσο αυτή...ή ότι δεν μπορούν να της προσφέρουν αυτά που θέλει.. ή που νομίζουν ότι θέλει.....ανεση...βόλτες ένα αυτοκίνητο για να νιώθουν θεοι μπροστά της και επαρκείς ώστε να μην τους ρη βουτήξει κανένας άλλος και φάνε χυλόπιτα και πληγωθεί ο εγωισμός τους....κτλ κτλ

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εχεις δοκιμάσει να ανατρέψεις τον τροπο σκέψη σου, οτι δλδ είσαι ποθητή και οτι είναι απολυτα φυσιολογικό?


Έχω πάει και εγώ σε ψυχολογο αλλά δεν με βοηθησε σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Καλησπερα και από μένα 
> 
> Διάβασα το ποστ σου και τα πρώτα λίγα σχόλια από κάτω και είδα ότι το θέμα πάει σε ομορφιά και στη προτίμηση των αντρών για σχέση με βάση εμφανισιακα κριτήρια
> 
> Γενικά με θεωρώ εμφανισημη κοπέλα οπως μου λενε κιολας δλδ όχι απλά μέτρια προς νόστιμη αλλα όμορφη...ούτε όμως δούκισσα νομικού.....σγρ όμως εχώ και εγώ ατέλειες όπως όλοι μας... που μπορούν να βελτιωθούν βέβαια.....Όλοι έχουμε ... ακόμα και οι ωραίοι συγκρίνονται με το ακόμα πιο ωραίο.....
> 
> Σχετικά με τους άντρες και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι παίζει....όλοι ξέρουμε πως οι άντρες κοιτάνε πιο πολύ την εμφάνιση πράγμα που μπορεί τλκ να είναι και μύθος.....Και εγώ δυσκολεύομαι στις σχέσεις μου και μ κάνει εντύπωση γτ λογω εμφάνισης υποτίθεται ότι μπορώ να έχω όποιον θέλω...Αλλά μάλλον κάτι άλλο παίζει με μένα ή δεν μου έτυχε ακόμα....Τεσπα 
> Έχω δει άντρες π μου άρεσαν να χαζοφλερταρουν μαζί μου και μετά να τα φτιάχνουν με πολύ μέτριες κοπέλες εμφανισιακα από μένα...
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είτε είναι μύθος η εμφάνιση και ότι παίζουν και αλλα στοιχεία χαρακτήρα κτλ.....ή και ότι η ωραία γυναίκα μπορεί να είναι ποθητή Αλλά μπορεί επίσης να προκαλεί ανασφάλεια στους άντρες και να νιώθουν κατώτεροι της...ότι πχ δεν είναι τόσο ωραίοι όσο αυτή...ή ότι δεν μπορούν να της προσφέρουν αυτά που θέλει.. ή που νομίζουν ότι θέλει.....ανεση...βόλτες ένα αυτοκίνητο για να νιώθουν θεοι μπροστά της και επαρκείς ώστε να μην τους ρη βουτήξει κανένας άλλος και φάνε χυλόπιτα και πληγωθεί ο εγωισμός τους....κτλ κτλ


Με σένα όμως είναι άλλη περίπτωση.ξέρεις ότι είσαι ωραία. Αυτό παιζει που λες ότι οι άντρες 《φοβουνται》τις όμορφες και δυναμικες.άρα αυτο μπορεί να είναι το δικό σου θέμα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απλα καταληγουμε στο πιο φιλοσοφο που οταν κατι του αρεσει προσποιηται το αντιθετο για να ερθει κοντα του

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με σένα όμως είναι άλλη περίπτωση.ξέρεις ότι είσαι ωραία. Αυτό παιζει που λες ότι οι άντρες 《φοβουνται》τις όμορφες και δυναμικες.άρα αυτο μπορεί να είναι το δικό σου θέμα.


Tης έχω ξαναπεί βέβαια τι κάνει λάθος η συγκεκριμένη...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Tης έχω ξαναπεί βέβαια τι κάνει λάθος η συγκεκριμένη...


Τι κάνει λαθος?

----------


## Vaggg

> Καλησπερα και από μένα 
> 
> Διάβασα το ποστ σου και τα πρώτα λίγα σχόλια από κάτω και είδα ότι το θέμα πάει σε ομορφιά και στη προτίμηση των αντρών για σχέση με βάση εμφανισιακα κριτήρια
> 
> Γενικά με θεωρώ εμφανισημη κοπέλα οπως μου λενε κιολας δλδ όχι απλά μέτρια προς νόστιμη αλλα όμορφη...ούτε όμως δούκισσα νομικού.....σγρ όμως εχώ και εγώ ατέλειες όπως όλοι μας... που μπορούν να βελτιωθούν βέβαια.....Όλοι έχουμε ... ακόμα και οι ωραίοι συγκρίνονται με το ακόμα πιο ωραίο.....
> 
> Σχετικά με τους άντρες και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι παίζει....όλοι ξέρουμε πως οι άντρες κοιτάνε πιο πολύ την εμφάνιση πράγμα που μπορεί τλκ να είναι και μύθος.....Και εγώ δυσκολεύομαι στις σχέσεις μου και μ κάνει εντύπωση γτ λογω εμφάνισης υποτίθεται ότι μπορώ να έχω όποιον θέλω...Αλλά μάλλον κάτι άλλο παίζει με μένα ή δεν μου έτυχε ακόμα....Τεσπα 
> Έχω δει άντρες π μου άρεσαν να χαζοφλερταρουν μαζί μου και μετά να τα φτιάχνουν με πολύ μέτριες κοπέλες εμφανισιακα από μένα...
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είτε είναι μύθος η εμφάνιση και ότι παίζουν και αλλα στοιχεία χαρακτήρα κτλ.....ή και ότι η ωραία γυναίκα μπορεί να είναι ποθητή Αλλά μπορεί επίσης να προκαλεί ανασφάλεια στους άντρες και να νιώθουν κατώτεροι της...ότι πχ δεν είναι τόσο ωραίοι όσο αυτή...ή ότι δεν μπορούν να της προσφέρουν αυτά που θέλει.. ή που νομίζουν ότι θέλει.....ανεση...βόλτες ένα αυτοκίνητο για να νιώθουν θεοι μπροστά της και επαρκείς ώστε να μην τους ρη βουτήξει κανένας άλλος και φάνε χυλόπιτα και πληγωθεί ο εγωισμός τους....κτλ κτλ


Το ζήτημα σου ποιο είναι δηλαδή, οτι δεν εχεις αντρα οτι δεν έχεις "τον αντρα"?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Το ζήτημα σου ποιο είναι δηλαδή, οτι δεν εχεις αντρα?


Όχι έχω σχέση. Απλά δεν είναι όμορφος. Πρόσφατα με προσέγγισε κάποιος πολύ ωραιος και σκέφτομαι τι να μου βρηκε ενώ κυκλοφορούν τόσες ωραιες.

----------


## Vaggg

> Όχι έχω σχέση. Απλά δεν είναι όμορφος. Πρόσφατα με προσέγγισε κάποιος πολύ ωραιος και σκέφτομαι τι να μου βρηκε ενώ κυκλοφορούν τόσες ωραιες.


Στην Miliva21 αναφερόμουν, το ξερω οτι εχεις σχεση Αποστολια

----------


## Miliva21

> Στην Miliva21 αναφερόμουν, το ξερω οτι εχεις σχεση Αποστολια


Το θέμα μου είναι ότι ενώ έχω κατακτήσεις δεν με ελκυει πολύ κάτι μια μεγάλη περίοδο της ζωής μου....τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνια και οι γνωριμίες μου με αυτούς δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες ούτε έχουν κάποια εξέλιξη....

Δεν ερωτεύομαι αυτό είναι το θέμα μου μόνο κτ χαζα ραντεβουδακια.....

----------


## Miliva21

> Tης έχω ξαναπεί βέβαια τι κάνει λάθος η συγκεκριμένη...


Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις ακριβώς τι κάνω λάθος γτ δεν με ξέρεις αλλα έχεις παρουσίασει την άποψή σου....Και είναι δεκτή γτ είμαστε σε ένα φόρουμ και είμαστε εδώ για να ακούσουμε και απόψεις άλλων

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις ακριβώς τι κάνω λάθος γτ δεν με ξέρεις αλλα έχεις παρουσίασει την άποψή σου....Και είναι δεκτή γτ είμαστε σε ένα φόρουμ και είμαστε εδώ για να ακούσουμε και απόψεις άλλων


Ξέρεις ότι δεν στο είπα προσβλητικα...

----------


## Miliva21

> Με σένα όμως είναι άλλη περίπτωση.ξέρεις ότι είσαι ωραία. Αυτό παιζει που λες ότι οι άντρες 《φοβουνται》τις όμορφες και δυναμικες.άρα αυτο μπορεί να είναι το δικό σου θέμα.


Δλδ εσύ θες να πεις ότι είσαι ωραία Αλλά δεν το πιστεύεις;;;;; αν κατάλαβα καλά;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δλδ εσύ θες να πεις ότι είσαι ωραία Αλλά δεν το πιστεύεις;;;;; αν κατάλαβα καλά;


Εγω είπα πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι ωραια.λάθος καταλαβες

----------


## Miliva21

> Ξέρεις ότι δεν στο είπα προσβλητικα...


Φυσικά και το ξέρω

----------


## Αποστολια

> Το θέμα μου είναι ότι ενώ έχω κατακτήσεις δεν με ελκυει πολύ κάτι μια μεγάλη περίοδο της ζωής μου....τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνια και οι γνωριμίες μου με αυτούς δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες ούτε έχουν κάποια εξέλιξη....
> 
> Δεν ερωτεύομαι αυτό είναι το θέμα μου μόνο κτ χαζα ραντεβουδακια.....


Δεν είναι κακο που δεν έχεις ερωτευτει τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια .μπορεί να μην έχεις βρει τον κατάλληλο για σένα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω είπα πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι ωραια.λάθος καταλαβες


Για διάβασε αυτό,ίσως βρεις κοινά.

http://www.mkarapatsia.gr/archives/6213




> Φυσικά και το ξέρω


Αυτό έλειπε!

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω είπα πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι ωραια.λάθος καταλαβες


Ναι εννοώ υποκειμενικά πιστεύεις ότι δεν είσαι ωραία.....Αυτό το κατάλαβα 

Αντικειμενικά όμως ; θα σε έλεγε κάποιος ωραία...; που σε κατηγοριοποιείς αντικειμενικά Όχι με βάση του τι πιστεύεις εσύ αλλά με βάση το τι πιστεύεις οτι βλεπει ο κόσμος....

Θέλω να πω είσαι όμορφη Αλλά δεν το νιώθεις....; Ή είσαι μια μέτρια νορμαλ συνηθισμένη κοπέλα και νιώθεις χαλια θες να αυξήσεις την αυτοπεποίθηση σου πάνω σε αυτό να νιώσεις λίγο θεα

----------


## GoldenM

Λοιπόν Αποστολία,

Το θέμα σου έχει τίτλο "Ανασφάλειες".

Δεν υπάρχει τέλειος άνθρωπος σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις της ζωής του. Ως εκ τούτου όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν ανασφάλειες σε ένα ή (πολλές φορές) και περισσότερα πεδία.

Εγώ είμαι φαλακρός από τα 25 μου. Πλέον, σχεδόν μια δεκαετία μετά μπορώ να σου επιβεβαιώσω ότι έχουν υπάρξει γυναίκες που με έχουν ειρωνευτεί για το λόγο ότι έχω ξυρισμένο κεφάλι. Έτσι, πάντα όταν προσεγγίζω μια κοπέλα μια ανασφάλεια (μικρή) στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου υπάρχει.

Ξέρεις όμως κάτι; 

Στα χρόνια που δεν έχω πλέον μαλλιά, έχω κάνει και απίστευτα καλές σχέσεις (ακόμα και σε επίπεδο μιας νύχτας) με πραγματικά πολύ εντυπωσιακές γυναίκες.

Το συμπέρασμα;

Έχω ανασφάλεια με τα μαλλιά που έχασα πριν δέκα χρόνια, όμως δεν με έχει εμποδίσει να είμαι απόλυτα λειτουργικός και σίγουρος ώστε να προσεγγίσω μια γυναίκα.

Ξέρεις γιατί;

Είναι θέμα αυτοεκτίμησης Αποστολία. Εκεί ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα σε κάποιους ανθρώπους. Αν δεν εκτιμάς τον εαυτό σου και δεν τον αποδέχεσαι εσύ, μην περιμένεις να το κάνει κάποιος άλλος. *Ελκύουμε ότι εκπέμπουμε.*

Το θέμα της έλλειψης αυτοεκτίμησης λύνεται μόνο με την βοήθεια ψυχοθεραπευτή. 

Αντίθετα το θέμα της ανασφάλειας, σε όποιον τομέα και αν αυτή προκύψει και εφόσον δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αυτοεκτίμησης, επιλύεται σταδιακά στην πορεία του χρόνου. Μετριάζεται σε βαθμό που δεν εμποδίζει έναν άνθρωπο από το να είναι ενεργός και λειτουργικός σε κάθε πεδίο της ζωής.

Να περνάς όμορφα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Για διάβασε αυτό,ίσως βρεις κοινά.
> 
> http://www.mkarapatsia.gr/archives/6213
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό έλειπε!


Σε ευχαριστώ.ενδιαφέρον αρθρο.είχα πάει σε ψυχολόγο δεν μου ανέφερε ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο βέβαια. Ίσως απλά να μην είμαι ωραία. Άλλωστε δεν είμαστε όλοι όμορφοι. Εγώ θέλω να αποδεχτω την εικονα μου άσχετα αν είμαι ασχημη η ωραία. Και να μην έχω κομπλεξ.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν είναι κακο που δεν έχεις ερωτευτει τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια .μπορεί να μην έχεις βρει τον κατάλληλο για σένα.


Αν είχα βρει τον κατάλληλο δεν θα έλεγα έτσι.... 

Όμως υπάρχει ρε συ φιλενάδα κατάλληλος.;

Κάποια κοπέλα που μιλούσα μαζι της μου είπε ότι ξέρω τι ψάχνω αλλα ότι θέλω κάποιον να μου τρελάνει το μυαλό και σε επίπεδο σκέψης και ερωτικά που αυτό είναι κάτι πολύ δύσκολο που μπορεί να μη μου τύχει και ποτέ....! Και ότι τώρα πχ αγχώνομαι επδ ξέρω ότι πρέπει να προσαρμοστώ στη πραγματικότητα και οτι δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.....Και ότι προβληματίζομαι γ αυτό το λόγο...έχει δίκιο 

Εσύ τι λες ;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ναι εννοώ υποκειμενικά πιστεύεις ότι δεν είσαι ωραία.....Αυτό το κατάλαβα 
> 
> Αντικειμενικά όμως ; θα σε έλεγε κάποιος ωραία...; που σε κατηγοριοποιείς αντικειμενικά Όχι με βάση του τι πιστεύεις εσύ αλλά με βάση το τι πιστεύεις οτι βλεπει ο κόσμος....
> 
> Θέλω να πω είσαι όμορφη Αλλά δεν το νιώθεις....; Ή είσαι μια μέτρια νορμαλ συνηθισμένη κοπέλα και νιώθεις χαλια θες να αυξήσεις την αυτοπεποίθηση σου πάνω σε αυτό να νιώσεις λίγο θεα


Κοίτα ωραία με έχουν πει.πιο πολύ κλονιστηκα τελευταία με μια νέα γνωριμία που έκανα. Μου είπε ότι είμαι πάρα πολύ ωραία αντικείμενα μου το τόνισε.και άρχισα να αναρωτιέμαι μα μου λέει ψεματα?γιατί εγώ δεν νιώθω καν μέτρια νιώθω άσχημη.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σε ευχαριστώ.ενδιαφέρον αρθρο.είχα πάει σε ψυχολόγο δεν μου ανέφερε ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο βέβαια. Ίσως απλά να μην είμαι ωραία. Άλλωστε δεν είμαστε όλοι όμορφοι. Εγώ θέλω να αποδεχτω την εικονα μου άσχετα αν είμαι ασχημη η ωραία. Και να μην έχω κομπλεξ.


Αν δεν νιώθεις εντάξει με την εικόνα σου,προσπάθησε να την αλλάξεις.
Ασχολήσου λιγάκι με το ντύσιμο σου,τα μαλλιά σου,γύμνασε το κορμί σου κλπ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Λοιπόν Αποστολία,
> 
> Το θέμα σου έχει τίτλο "Ανασφάλειες".
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει τέλειος άνθρωπος σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις της ζωής του. Ως εκ τούτου όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν ανασφάλειες σε ένα ή (πολλές φορές) και περισσότερα πεδία.
> 
> Εγώ είμαι φαλακρός από τα 25 μου. Πλέον, σχεδόν μια δεκαετία μετά μπορώ να σου επιβεβαιώσω ότι έχουν υπάρξει γυναίκες που με έχουν ειρωνευτεί για το λόγο ότι έχω ξυρισμένο κεφάλι. Έτσι, πάντα όταν προσεγγίζω μια κοπέλα μια ανασφάλεια (μικρή) στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου υπάρχει.
> 
> Ξέρεις όμως κάτι; 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Πάντως κακός νιώθεις ανασφάλεια για το ότι είσαι φάλακρος.και ο φίλος μου είναι.εγώ τους βρίσκω πολύ σεξι.και αυτος που γνωρισα είναι φαλακρος αλλά είναι απίστευτα όμορφος. Οπότε μπορούμε να πούμε η ομορφιά ότι όντως είναι υποκειμενικη για τον καθένα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν είχα βρει τον κατάλληλο δεν θα έλεγα έτσι.... 
> 
> Όμως υπάρχει ρε συ φιλενάδα κατάλληλος.;
> 
> Κάποια κοπέλα που μιλούσα μαζι της μου είπε ότι ξέρω τι ψάχνω αλλα ότι θέλω κάποιον να μου τρελάνει το μυαλό και σε επίπεδο σκέψης και ερωτικά που αυτό είναι κάτι πολύ δύσκολο που μπορεί να μη μου τύχει και ποτέ....! Και ότι τώρα πχ αγχώνομαι επδ ξέρω ότι πρέπει να προσαρμοστώ στη πραγματικότητα και οτι δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.....Και ότι προβληματίζομαι γ αυτό το λόγο...έχει δίκιο 
> 
> Εσύ τι λες ;


Εγώ σε θαυμαζω.φαίνεσαι μια δυναμικη κοπέλα. Που ξέρεις ακριβώς τι θες και ξέρεις ακριβως τι αξίζεις γι αυτό δεν αρεσκεσαι σε μετριους δεσμους.λίγοι είναι αυτόι που λένε θα μείνω μόνη μεχρι να βρω αυτό που αξιζω.οι πιο πολλοί και εγω μαζί μπαινουμε σε μια σχέση απλά για να μην ειμαστε μονοι.οπότε μη μασάς.εγώ πιστεύω ότι σίγουρα θα βρεθεί ο καταλληλος.την καταλληλη στιγμή.

----------


## GoldenM

> Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Πάντως κακός νιώθεις ανασφάλεια για το ότι είσαι φάλακρος.και ο φίλος μου είναι.εγώ τους βρίσκω πολύ σεξι.και αυτος που γνωρισα είναι φαλακρος αλλά είναι απίστευτα όμορφος. Οπότε μπορούμε να πούμε η ομορφιά ότι όντως είναι υποκειμενικη για τον καθένα.


Απλά στο έδωσα ως παράδειγμα το θέμα της φαλάκρας.

Έχει υπάρξει γυναίκα η οποία με πρόσβαλε πολύ άσχημα για το θέμα των μαλλιών μου. Ίσως αυτός να είναι και ό λόγος που έχω μια ανασφάλεια στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου.

Όμως όπως σου είπα το σημαντικό είναι να υπάρχει αυτοεκτίμηση. Αν έχεις αυτοεκτίμηση όλα τα ξεπερνάς.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν δεν νιώθεις εντάξει με την εικόνα σου,προσπάθησε να την αλλάξεις.
> Ασχολήσου λιγάκι με το ντύσιμο σου,τα μαλλιά σου,γύμνασε το κορμί σου κλπ.


Όλη μέρα με αυτά ασχολουμαι ακριβως γιατί έχω αυτές τις ανασφαλεις μου έχει γίνει εμμονη και ψωνίζω ρούχα συνέχεια παπούτσια.φτιάχνω μαλλιά βαφομαι σε βαθμο κουραστικο για μενα

----------


## Miliva21

> Κοίτα ωραία με έχουν πει.πιο πολύ κλονιστηκα τελευταία με μια νέα γνωριμία που έκανα. Μου είπε ότι είμαι πάρα πολύ ωραία αντικείμενα μου το τόνισε.και άρχισα να αναρωτιέμαι μα μου λέει ψεματα?γιατί εγώ δεν νιώθω καν μέτρια νιώθω άσχημη.


Γιατί βρε κοπέλα μου να νιώθεις χαλια.....; Γιατί να αναρωτιέσαι αν αρέσεις;; ο άνθρωπος δεν θεωρείται ελκυστικός μόνο από τη φυσική συμβατική ομορφιά....!! Αλλά από την αυρα που βγάζει το τρόπο που μιλάει.....Μια κοπέλα μέτρια μπορεί να είναι πιο ενδιαφέρουσα και ελκυστική για τους άλλους από τη συμβατικά όμορφη κοπέλα που μπορεί να είναι γλάστρα ή ξινή...Η οτιδήποτε.... φυσικά ο άνθρωπος κάτι είδε πάνω σου και του αρεσε προσωπικά σε εκείνον ....

Για να το πιάσουμε λίγο πιο απτα να δούμε τι συμβαίνει με σενα.

Με το σώμα σου είσαι ευχαριστημένη;; εννοώ έχεις τα κιλά που πανω κάτω θεωρείς ότι είναι τα ιδανικά για σένα; 

Στο ύψος....; νιώθεις μειονεκτικά αν συγκρίνεσαι με άλλες γυναίκες...που νιώθεις ότι μειονεκτεις δλδ...

Κανένας δεν είναι τέλειος ακόμα και τα πιο διάσημα μοντέλα της πασαρελας που εμείς δεν τα φτάνουμε......έχουν επέμβει στο σώμα τους....χείλη...στήθος.. εξτενσιονς.....γλουτούς ....πλαστική στη μύτη.......Ακόμα και αυτές δεν είναι τέλειες...έστω κάτι μικρό έχουν διορθώσει.....

Αρκεί αντικειμενικά να βγάζεις μια αρμονικη εικόνα............πιστεύεις ότι τη βγάζεις; 

Πάντως και εγώ έχω ανασφάλειες και μάλιστα βλέπω κοπέλες και θα ήθελα να τους μοιασω εμφανισιακα....Όχι επδ δεν είμαι καλή η κάτι τέτοιο...Αλλά επδ είναι ανασφαλείες και υπάρχουν....είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αποδεχτείς την εικόνα σου όπως είναι
Πάντα συγκρίνεσαι με το πιο ωραίο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Όλη μέρα με αυτά ασχολουμαι ακριβως γιατί έχω αυτές τις ανασφαλεις μου έχει γίνει εμμονη και ψωνίζω ρούχα συνέχεια παπούτσια.φτιάχνω μαλλιά βαφομαι σε βαθμο κουραστικο για μενα


Ε που το κακό?
Δες το ως προσπάθεια βελτίωσης.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Απλά στο έδωσα ως παράδειγμα το θέμα της φαλάκρας.
> 
> Έχει υπάρξει γυναίκα η οποία με πρόσβαλε πολύ άσχημα για το θέμα των μαλλιών μου. Ίσως αυτός να είναι και ό λόγος που έχω μια ανασφάλεια στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου.
> 
> Όμως όπως σου είπα το σημαντικό είναι να υπάρχει αυτοεκτίμηση. Αν έχεις αυτοεκτίμηση όλα τα ξεπερνάς.


Αυτός που προσβάλλει κάποιον για την εμφάνιση του θεωρώ έχει πιο μεγάλο πρόβλημα με την δικη του εμφάνιση. Αυτή η αυτοεκτιμηση είναι δύσκολα να αποκτηθει

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γιατί βρε κοπέλα μου να νιώθεις χαλια.....; Γιατί να αναρωτιέσαι αν αρέσεις;; ο άνθρωπος δεν θεωρείται ελκυστικός μόνο από τη φυσική συμβατική ομορφιά....!! Αλλά από την αυρα που βγάζει το τρόπο που μιλάει.....Μια κοπέλα μέτρια μπορεί να είναι πιο ενδιαφέρουσα και ελκυστική για τους άλλους από τη συμβατικά όμορφη κοπέλα που μπορεί να είναι γλάστρα ή ξινή...Η οτιδήποτε.... φυσικά ο άνθρωπος κάτι είδε πάνω σου και του αρεσε προσωπικά σε εκείνον ....
> 
> Για να το πιάσουμε λίγο πιο απτα να δούμε τι συμβαίνει με σενα.
> 
> Με το σώμα σου είσαι ευχαριστημένη;; εννοώ έχεις τα κιλά που πανω κάτω θεωρείς ότι είναι τα ιδανικά για σένα; 
> 
> Στο ύψος....; νιώθεις μειονεκτικά αν συγκρίνεσαι με άλλες γυναίκες...που νιώθεις ότι μειονεκτεις δλδ...
> 
> Κανένας δεν είναι τέλειος ακόμα και τα πιο διάσημα μοντέλα της πασαρελας που εμείς δεν τα φτάνουμε......έχουν επέμβει στο σώμα τους....χείλη...στήθος.. εξτενσιονς.....γλουτούς ....πλαστική στη μύτη.......Ακόμα και αυτές δεν είναι τέλειες...έστω κάτι μικρό έχουν διορθώσει.....
> ...


Είμαι 51 κιλά και 1.60.όταν πχ βλέπω κοπέλες ψηλες λέω πω πω είμαι τάπα. Λέω τώρα αν και στο θέμα ύψος δεν με απασχολεί τοσοοο πολύ όσο όλα τα άλλα. Εσύ αφού είσαι ωραία λες τι ζηλεύεις στις αλλες

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είμαι 51 κιλά και 1.60.όταν πχ βλέπω κοπέλες ψηλες λέω πω πω είμαι τάπα. Λέω τώρα αν και στο θέμα ύψος δεν με απασχολεί τοσοοο πολύ όσο όλα τα άλλα. Εσύ αφού είσαι ωραία λες τι ζηλεύεις στις αλλες


Π.χ. η Shakira και η Megan Fox είναι κάτω από 1,65 οπότε μην νιώθεις χάλια για το ύψος σου.




> Γιατί βρε κοπέλα μου να νιώθεις χαλια.....; Γιατί να αναρωτιέσαι αν αρέσεις;; ο άνθρωπος δεν θεωρείται ελκυστικός μόνο από τη φυσική συμβατική ομορφιά....!! Αλλά από την αυρα που βγάζει το τρόπο που μιλάει.....Μια κοπέλα μέτρια μπορεί να είναι πιο ενδιαφέρουσα και ελκυστική για τους άλλους από τη συμβατικά όμορφη κοπέλα που μπορεί να είναι γλάστρα ή ξινή...Η οτιδήποτε.... φυσικά ο άνθρωπος κάτι είδε πάνω σου και του αρεσε προσωπικά σε εκείνον ....
> 
> Για να το πιάσουμε λίγο πιο απτα να δούμε τι συμβαίνει με σενα.
> 
> Με το σώμα σου είσαι ευχαριστημένη;; εννοώ έχεις τα κιλά που πανω κάτω θεωρείς ότι είναι τα ιδανικά για σένα; 
> 
> Στο ύψος....; νιώθεις μειονεκτικά αν συγκρίνεσαι με άλλες γυναίκες...που νιώθεις ότι μειονεκτεις δλδ...
> 
> Κανένας δεν είναι τέλειος ακόμα και τα πιο διάσημα μοντέλα της πασαρελας που εμείς δεν τα φτάνουμε......έχουν επέμβει στο σώμα τους....χείλη...στήθος.. εξτενσιονς.....γλουτούς ....πλαστική στη μύτη.......Ακόμα και αυτές δεν είναι τέλειες...έστω κάτι μικρό έχουν διορθώσει.....
> ...


Τι κοπέλες βλέπεις και θες να τους μοιάσεις?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ε που το κακό?
> Δες το ως προσπάθεια βελτίωσης.


Δεν είπα είναι κακο.αλλά όσο και να ασχολούμαι με τον εαυτο μου πάλι κατι δεν μου αρεσει

----------


## GoldenM

> Αυτός που προσβάλλει κάποιον για την εμφάνιση του θεωρώ έχει πιο μεγάλο πρόβλημα με την δικη του εμφάνιση. Αυτή η αυτοεκτιμηση είναι δύσκολα να αποκτηθει


Συμφωνώ πως ένας άνθρωπος που είναι προσβλητικός απέναντι σε άλλους έχει πολλά εσωτερικά θέματα να λύσεις.

Η αυτοεκτίμηση έχει να κάνει με το τρόπου που βλέπεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου. Αν τον αποδέχεσαι, αν τον προσέχεις κτλ.

Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία βελτιώνονται αυτά τα θέματα. Είναι πολύ βαθιά μέσα στον ψυχισμό του ανθρώπου και δεν επιλύονται χωρίς δραστικά μέτρα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Συμφωνώ πως ένας άνθρωπος που είναι προσβλητικός απέναντι σε άλλους έχει πολλά εσωτερικά θέματα να λύσεις.
> 
> Η αυτοεκτίμηση έχει να κάνει με το τρόπου που βλέπεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου. Αν τον αποδέχεσαι, αν τον προσέχεις κτλ.
> 
> Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία βελτιώνονται αυτά τα θέματα. Είναι πολύ βαθιά μέσα στον ψυχισμό του ανθρώπου και δεν επιλύονται χωρίς δραστικά μέτρα.


Εμένα δεν με βοηθησε η ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## believeInYourself

Η ομορφιά είναι μια υποκειμενική έννοια. Ποιός είναι όμορφος και ποιος άσχημος, πως μπορείς να το μετρήσεις;
Σημασία έχει να αποδεχτώ αυτό που είμαι. Αντί λοιπόν να πω "γ... την τύχη μου, πως είμαι έτσι! Πώς θα ζήσω μια ζωή έτσι;", μπορώ να πω "Αυτός είμαι και θα κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ για να βελτιώσω την εμφάνιση μου!".
Οπότε φροντίζω τον εαυτό μου, περιποιούμαι τον εαυτό μου για μένα, όχι για τον κόσμο αλλά για μένα. Κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ για μένα. Είμαι εδώ, υπάρχω για μένα, αυτός είμαι.
Και όταν νιώθω καλά μ' εμένα, αυτό φαίνεται. Φαίνεται στη διάθεσή μου, στην ενέργεια μου, στο χαμόγελο μου. Κι αυτά με κάνουν πιο ελκυστικό στους άλλους. Μιλάω πιο άνετα, νιώθω τόσο όμορφα που ώρες ώρες απορώ αν είμαι εγώ και που ήμουν τόσο καιρό;
Οπότε όλα ξεκινούν από μενα, δεν χρειάζεται να μου πει κάποιος ποιος είμαι. Ξέρω ποιος είμαι. Και ότι κάνω για να βελτιώσω τον εαυτό μου, το αποφασίζω εγώ για μένα και προσπαθώ για μένα. Και όταν μου πει κάποιος "τι όμορφος που είσαι!" το ακούω, αλλά δεν το κρατάω γιατί σημασία δεν έχει τι θα μου πουν αλλά αυτό που εγώ πιστεύω για τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Miliva21

> Είμαι 51 κιλά και 1.60.όταν πχ βλέπω κοπέλες ψηλες λέω πω πω είμαι τάπα. Λέω τώρα αν και στο θέμα ύψος δεν με απασχολεί τοσοοο πολύ όσο όλα τα άλλα. Εσύ αφού είσαι ωραία λες τι ζηλεύεις στις αλλες


Τι σημασία έχει αν είμαι ωραία η Όχι...;;; 

Όλοι έχουμε ανασφάλειες!!! 
Όλοι συγκρινομαστε με το πιο ωραίο από εμάς......!!! γτ όσο όμορφος ή όμορφη και να είσαι πάντα υπάρχει κάποιος καλύτερος από σένα ............!!! 
Παντα κάτι μπορεί να βρω σε άλλες γυναίκες ....ότι πχ κάποια μπορεί να έχει πιο κουκλιστικα χαρακτηριστικά από μένα....πχ πιο μικρή μυτούλα ή πιο μεγάλα χείλη από μένα.....Η ότι έχει περισσότερη φωτογενεια από μένα .....

και πιο συχνά έχω ζηλέψει κοπέλες που είναι όμορφες και κοντουλες γτ βγαίνουν πιο κουκλιστικες στις φωτο τους ....λόγω του ότι έχουν πιο μικρό κεφάλι και πιο λεπτα χαρακτηριστικα...οσο πιο ψηλος εισαι τοσο μεγαλυτερο κεφάλι και πρόσωπο έχεις αναλογικά με το σώμα σου 
Ε! Οι περισσότερες κοπέλες που βγαίνουν σαν κούκλες στις φωτο τους είναι οι κοντές....

Και αν και ειμαι ψηλή έχω δει κοπέλες που λέω πωπω τί ωραία που είναι αυτή και θέλω να της μοιασω και να είναι τάπα ..Όπως λες κ εσύ....Και εγώ 1.73 κοριτσαρος......

Και στη τελική άμα βάλεις τακούνια ψηλή θα είσαι...Και σεξυ... και θα είσαι και σε ένα νορμάλ ύψος με τα τακούνια δεν θα φτάνεις στο θεό....

Εγώ πολλές φορές έχω ντραπει να βάλω σε έξοδο μου τακούνια... ειδικά άμα βγαίνω με φίλες που είναι πιο κοντές από μένα γτ εγώ με 12ποντο θα φτάσω το 1.85 και θα νιώθω σας ουραγκοτανγκος της παρέας που βγήκε με τις κομψές και ντελικατες φίλες της........άσε που δεν θα με πλησιάσει και κανένας γτ θα πρέπει να είναι μπασκετμπολίστας να μη νιώσει μειονεκτικά....

Γενικά πάντως αυτό που σκέφτεσαι δεν παίζει!! Εσύ μπορεί να βλέπεις στο δρόμο γυναικαρες και να νομίζεις ότι έχουν τη σούπερ αυτοπεποίθηση και μηδέν ανασφάλειες.......Όμως δεν ισχύει...Και αν μου βρεις έστω και μια που δεν έχει ανασφάλειες φερτη μου και σου δίνω όσα λεφτά θες...

Όλοι συγκρινομαστε με το καλύτερο ...Όπως εγώ βλέπω και ζηλεύω τις πιο όμορφες από εμένα έτσι κάποια άλλη γυναίκα εμφανισιακα πιο κάτω από σένα μπορεί να σε ζηλεύει και να σε θαυμάζει....

----------


## Αποστολια

> Η ομορφιά είναι μια υποκειμενική έννοια. Ποιός είναι όμορφος και ποιος άσχημος, πως μπορείς να το μετρήσεις;
> Σημασία έχει να αποδεχτώ αυτό που είμαι. Αντί λοιπόν να πω "γ... την τύχη μου, πως είμαι έτσι! Πώς θα ζήσω μια ζωή έτσι;", μπορώ να πω "Αυτός είμαι και θα κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ για να βελτιώσω την εμφάνιση μου!".
> Οπότε φροντίζω τον εαυτό μου, περιποιούμαι τον εαυτό μου για μένα, όχι για τον κόσμο αλλά για μένα. Κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ για μένα. Είμαι εδώ, υπάρχω για μένα, αυτός είμαι.
> Και όταν νιώθω καλά μ' εμένα, αυτό φαίνεται. Φαίνεται στη διάθεσή μου, στην ενέργεια μου, στο χαμόγελο μου. Κι αυτά με κάνουν πιο ελκυστικό στους άλλους. Μιλάω πιο άνετα, νιώθω τόσο όμορφα που ώρες ώρες απορώ αν είμαι εγώ και που ήμουν τόσο καιρό;
> Οπότε όλα ξεκινούν από μενα, δεν χρειάζεται να μου πει κάποιος ποιος είμαι. Ξέρω ποιος είμαι. Και ότι κάνω για να βελτιώσω τον εαυτό μου, το αποφασίζω εγώ για μένα και προσπαθώ για μένα. Και όταν μου πει κάποιος "τι όμορφος που είσαι!" το ακούω, αλλά δεν το κρατάω γιατί σημασία δεν έχει τι θα μου πουν αλλά αυτό που εγώ πιστεύω για τον εαυτό μου.


Μακάρι να τα βλέπαμε όλοι έτσι.τον σωστό τρόπος σκεψης τον ξέρω και εγώ πως να τον υλοποιησω δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Vaggg

Εχω την εντυπωση πως ολες ειστε ομοφρες αντικειμενικα και γ'αυτο έχετε κάποιο κομπλεξ, συνήθως συμβαίνει και αυτο δλδ ομορφες γυναικες να νομιζουν οτι ειναι ασχημες, πχ μια γυναικα που ειχα λιγο νταραβερι ηταν ομορφη αλλα κομπλεξικια με την εμφανιση της ΟΤΙ και αν της ελεγα παντα κατι την ενοχλουσε πανω της και γ'αυτο δεν εγινε τπτ μεταξυ μας. Εγώ όντως έχω θέμα με το δέρμα μου το οποιο δεν ειναι καλο αλλα ουτε χαλια είναι ομως ταλαιπωρημένο και με σημάδια και έτρεχα χρόνια σε γιατρους δερματολογους να θεραπεύσω την ακμή η οποία έφυγε μετά τα 23 μου. Αυτό είναι υπαρκτό πρόβλημα και ναι μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα γιατί φαίνεται υπήρχε, δεν ειναι στο μυαλό μου ουτε στην φαντασία μου αλλα αποτελει γεγονος και για χρόνια ήταν μεχρι και εφιάλτης το να με δεί μια κοπέλα που μ'αρεσει στην παραλία.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τι σημασία έχει αν είμαι ωραία η Όχι...;;; 
> 
> Όλοι έχουμε ανασφάλειες!!! 
> Όλοι συγκρινομαστε με το πιο ωραίο από εμάς......!!! γτ όσο όμορφος ή όμορφη και να είσαι πάντα υπάρχει κάποιος καλύτερος από σένα ............!!! 
> Παντα κάτι μπορεί να βρω σε άλλες γυναίκες ....ότι πχ κάποια μπορεί να έχει πιο κουκλιστικα χαρακτηριστικά από μένα....πχ πιο μικρή μυτούλα ή πιο μεγάλα χείλη από μένα.....Η ότι έχει περισσότερη φωτογενεια από μένα .....
> 
> και πιο συχνά έχω ζηλέψει κοπέλες που είναι όμορφες και κοντουλες γτ βγαίνουν πιο κουκλιστικες στις φωτο τους ....λόγω του ότι έχουν πιο μικρό κεφάλι και πιο λεπτα χαρακτηριστικα...οσο πιο ψηλος εισαι τοσο μεγαλυτερο κεφάλι και πρόσωπο έχεις αναλογικά με το σώμα σου 
> Ε! Οι περισσότερες κοπέλες που βγαίνουν σαν κούκλες στις φωτο τους είναι οι κοντές....
> 
> ...


Το θέμα είναι πως μπορείς να τις ξεπεράσεις τις ανασφαλειες.οκ το δέχομαι ότι όλες έχουμε ανασφάλειες αλλά πως να σταματησουν αυτές οι σκεψεις για να έχω μια δημιουργικη σχέση με έναν άνθρωπο

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εχω την εντυπωση πως ολες ειστε ομοφρες αντικειμενικα και γ'αυτο έχετε κάποιο κομπλεξ, συνήθως συμβαίνει και αυτο δλδ ομορφες γυναικες να νομιζουν οτι ειναι ασχημες, πχ μια γυναικα που ειχα λιγο νταραβερι ηταν ομορφη αλλα κομπλεξικια με την εμφανιση της ΟΤΙ και αν της ελεγα παντα κατι την ενοχλουσε πανω της και γ'αυτο δεν εγινε τπτ μεταξυ μας. Εγώ όντως έχω θέμα με το δέρμα μου το οποιο δεν ειναι καλο αλλα ουτε χαλια είναι ομως ταλαιπωρημένο και με σημάδια και έτρεχα χρόνια σε γιατρους δερματολογους να θεραπεύσω την ακμή η οποία έφυγε μετά τα 23 μου. Αυτό είναι υπαρκτό πρόβλημα και ναι μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα γιατί φαίνεται υπήρχε, δεν ειναι στο μυαλό μου ουτε στην φαντασία μου αλλα αποτελει γεγονος και για χρόνια ήταν μεχρι και εφιάλτης το να με δεί μια κοπέλα που μ'αρεσει στην παραλία.


Ναι αυτό το καταλαβαίνω αλλά δεν υπάρχει πλέον η ακμη έτσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Miliva21

Η Μενεγάκη που είναι γυναικάρα πχ........Καλά σαν μυαλό μπάζο..........Αλλά πολύ ωραία και εντυπωσιακή και θελκτική γυναίκα...έχει πει ότι δεν της άρεσε ποτε το πρόσωπο της γιατί ήταν πλατύ και μεγάλο σε σύγκριση με τις γυναίκες που είχαν πιο στρογγυλό η μικρό πρόσωπο από εκείνη...Και αναρωτιέσαι και λες τι λέει αυτή τωρα!!! Τόσες και τόσες θέλουν να τις μοιάσουν Αλλά εκείνη δεν είναι ευχαριστημένη με τον εαυτό της.....

Ντάξει και εδώ που τα λέμε σαν εικόνα είναι πολυ όμορφη η Μενεγάκη και με τη συμβατικη την έννοια..... και αρμονική στα χαρακτηριστικά της Αλλά αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι έχει μουρακλα και όχι τα κομψα ντελικατα πετιτ χαρακτηριστικά.........

Αλλά παραμένει όμορφη 
Αλλά μπορεί να συγκριθεί με γύρω της και να νιώθει ότι μειονεκτει κάπου αντικειμενικά

----------


## Miliva21

> Το θέμα είναι πως μπορείς να τις ξεπεράσεις τις ανασφαλειες.οκ το δέχομαι ότι όλες έχουμε ανασφάλειες αλλά πως να σταματησουν αυτές οι σκεψεις για να έχω μια δημιουργικη σχέση με έναν άνθρωπο


Εδώ το πας αλλού το θέμα.........λες ότι σε έχει προσεγγίσει κάποιος ωραίος και σου προκαλεί ανασφάλεια αυτό; και δεν ξέρεις τι να κάνεις;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Η Μενεγάκη που είναι γυναικάρα πχ........Καλά σαν μυαλό μπάζο..........Αλλά πολύ ωραία και εντυπωσιακή και θελκτική γυναίκα...έχει πει ότι δεν της άρεσε ποτε το πρόσωπο της γιατί ήταν πλατύ και μεγάλο σε σύγκριση με τις γυναίκες που είχαν πιο στρογγυλό η μικρό πρόσωπο από εκείνη...Και αναρωτιέσαι και λες τι λέει αυτή τωρα!!! Τόσες και τόσες θέλουν να τις μοιάσουν Αλλά εκείνη δεν είναι ευχαριστημένη με τον εαυτό της.....
> 
> Ντάξει και εδώ που τα λέμε σαν εικόνα είναι πολυ όμορφη η Μενεγάκη και με τη συμβατικη την έννοια..... και αρμονική στα χαρακτηριστικά της Αλλά αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι έχει μουρακλα και όχι τα κομψα ντελικατα πετιτ χαρακτηριστικά.........
> 
> Αλλά παραμένει όμορφη 
> Αλλά μπορεί να συγκριθεί με γύρω της και να νιώθει ότι μειονεκτει κάπου αντικειμενικά


Δεν ήμουν ποτέ τρελαμένος με αυτήν.Ω ναι!
Προτιμώ π.χ. Ντορέττα!

----------


## believeInYourself

Αντί να συγκρίνετε τον εαυτό σας με άλλες αποδεχτείτε αυτό που είστε. Δηλαδή το ότι δεν είστε εσείς και όλες οι γυναίκες του κόσμου η Δούκισσα Νομικού που έγραψε η Miliva21 πιο πάνω τι σημαίνει; Ότι οι άντρες που είναι μαζί σας έχουν συμβιβαστεί με κάτι λιγότερο από Δούκισσα Νομικού;
Η σύγκριση είναι καλή στα πλαίσια του κάνει κάτι η άλλη πάνω της που βελτιώνει την εμφάνιση της οπότε μπορώ να το κάνω κι εγώ, κι όχι πρέπει να μαι κι εγώ σαν εκείνη...

----------


## Vaggg

> Ναι αυτό το καταλαβαίνω αλλά δεν υπάρχει πλέον η ακμη έτσι δεν ειναι?


οχι εχει περασει

----------


## believeInYourself

Είμαι άντρας και ποτέ δεν μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση σαν εμφάνιση ούτε η Νομικού ούτε η Μενεγάκη... Μήπως να αναθεωρήσετε κάποια πράγματα και να βλέπετε λιγότερο τηλεόραση; Δεν ψάχνουμε για τηλεπερσονες...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εδώ το πας αλλού το θέμα.........λες ότι σε έχει προσεγγίσει κάποιος ωραίος και σου προκαλεί ανασφάλεια αυτό; και δεν ξέρεις τι να κάνεις;


Ναι.ανέκαθεν είχα ανασφαλειες και όταν σκέφτομαι ότι θα έχω δίπλα μου κάποιον όμορφο καταλαβαινεις η απόλυτη καταστροφη για μενα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Είμαι άντρας και ποτέ δεν μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση σαν εμφάνιση ούτε η Νομικού ούτε η Μενεγάκη... Μήπως να αναθεωρήσετε κάποια πράγματα και να βλέπετε λιγότερο τηλεόραση; Δεν ψάχνουμε για τηλεπερσονες...


Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν πολυ πιο ωραιες γύρω μας και όχι στην tv.απλά αυτές προβάλλονται και αναφερθηκαν πιο πάνω σαν προτυπα ομορφιάς.

----------


## Vaggg

Εχω δει κοπέλες στο δρόμο που μου έπεφτε το σαγόνι λέμε, τρομερά όμορφες και μου λέτε για ποια? την μενεγακι? Ξερετε τι πανέμορφες γυναίκες υπάρχουν εκει έξω που κανεις δεν τις ξερει επειδή δεν έχουν δημοσιότητα? Θεες τις ομορφιάς!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εχω δει κοπέλες στο δρόμο που μου έπεφτε το σαγόνι λέμε, τρομερά όμορφες και μου λέτε για ποια? την μενεγακι? Ξερετε τι πανέμορφες γυναίκες υπάρχουν εκει έξω που κανεις δεν τις ξερει επειδή δεν έχουν δημοσιότητα? Θεες τις ομορφιάς!


Το ξέρουμε. Φυσικό ειναι

----------


## Vaggg

> Το ξέρουμε. Φυσικό ειναι


Μη πέρνουμε ως πρότυπα οσους είναι στην τηλεοραση και στο σινεμα, είναι μεγα σφάλμα!

----------


## Miliva21

> Είμαι άντρας και ποτέ δεν μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση σαν εμφάνιση ούτε η Νομικού ούτε η Μενεγάκη... Μήπως να αναθεωρήσετε κάποια πράγματα και να βλέπετε λιγότερο τηλεόραση; Δεν ψάχνουμε για τηλεπερσονες...


Μην ανησυχείς για μένα ...πάντα θα συγκρίνομαι και θα θαυμάζω άλλες γυναίκες και αυτό είναι το φυσιολογικό να έχεις ανασφαλειες....

όμως δεν έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο κόμπλεξ με την εμφάνιση μου που να με βασανίζει καθημερινά.......θεωρώ ότι είμαι ωραία επδ έτσι νιώθω και αυτό βλέπω....αγαπώ τη φυσική μου ομορφιά και κυκλοφορώ αμακιγιαριστη ή ελαφρά μακιγιαρισμενη το πιστεύω...με έχουν πει ψωνιο πειρακτικα Αλλά τους απαντάω γτ άδικο έχω;;και είναι η αλήθεια...Δεν με μπορεί να με πει κάποιος άσχημη η απαρατήρητη γτ θα τον στείλω στον οφθαλμίατρο

Αλλά ανασφάλειες έχω δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι αψεγάδιαστη....Και θα βλέπω και θα συγκρίνομαι

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μη πέρνουμε ως πρότυπα οσους είναι στην τηλεοραση και στο σινεμα, είναι μεγα σφάλμα!


Εγω δεν μιλάω για αυτες που είναι στην τηλεοραση.κουκλαρες είναι βέβαια αλλά εγώ λέω για τις περιπτώσεις που πχ πας με τον σύντροφό σου σε ένα μαγαζί και βλέπεις όλο ωραιες γυναίκες.και βλεπεις πως τις κοιτανε οι άντρες και ντρέπεσαι.

----------


## Miliva21

> Εχω δει κοπέλες στο δρόμο που μου έπεφτε το σαγόνι λέμε, τρομερά όμορφες και μου λέτε για ποια? την μενεγακι? Ξερετε τι πανέμορφες γυναίκες υπάρχουν εκει έξω που κανεις δεν τις ξερει επειδή δεν έχουν δημοσιότητα? Θεες τις ομορφιάς!


Καλέ ναι εννοείται...απλά δεν τις ξέρουμε ώστε να τις φέρουμε ως παράδειγμα....θέλαμε κάτι γνωστό και τρανταχτο

----------


## Miliva21

> Ναι.ανέκαθεν είχα ανασφαλειες και όταν σκέφτομαι ότι θα έχω δίπλα μου κάποιον όμορφο καταλαβαινεις η απόλυτη καταστροφη για μενα


Για να βγαίνεις με κάποιον και να λες ότι βάλεις τη άλλες που τις κοιτάζουν όλοι αυτό έχει να κάνει με σενα.....με κανέναν άλλο.....νιώθεις λίγη και ανεπαρκής.....Και βάζεις στο μυαλό σου τη σύγκριση....

Αν ο άντρας αυτός είναι ωραίος όπως λες τότε άνετα θα μπορούσε να έχει μια από αυτές τις κοπέλες αυτός όμως εξέφρασε ενδιαφέρον για σένα ....αρα....;

Άρα κάτι βλέπει σε σένα που εσύ δεν βλέπεις και τους αρέσεις

----------


## Vaggg

> Εγω δεν μιλάω για αυτες που είναι στην τηλεοραση.κουκλαρες είναι βέβαια αλλά εγώ λέω για τις περιπτώσεις που πχ πας με τον σύντροφό σου σε ένα μαγαζί και βλέπεις όλο ωραιες γυναίκες.και βλεπεις πως τις κοιτανε οι άντρες και ντρέπεσαι.


Η εγω είμαι ατυχος ή εσυ πέφτεις στην περίπτωση. Ποτε δεν εχω βρεθει σε μαγαζι ή χώρο που ολες να είναι κουκλάρες οπως λες, συνηθως είναι μια ή δυο αυτες που έιναι πολύ ομορφες και μετα ακολουθουν οι μετριες και οι κατω του μετριου -εκτος και αν πας σε πασαρελα που είναι ολες μοντελα-

----------


## thlimenamatia

> Πόσοι από εσάς ταλαιπωρουνται από ανασφάλειες για την εμφάνιση τους?Σε πόσους δεν αρέσει καθόλου η εξωτερική τους εικόνα και έχουν κόμπλεξ στις σχεσεις τους?ποσοι θεωρούν ότι είναι ασχημοι και δεν πρέπει να έχουν κανεναν δίπλα τους?


πολλοι αν οχι οι περισσοτεροι δινουν σημασια στην εμφανιση. το θεμα ειναι πως νιωθουμε εμεις. οταν ημουν στην τελευταια σχεση και η ιδια μου το ελεγε οτι ομορφυνα απο τοτε που ημουν μαζι της. και το ενιωθα. τωρα που χωρισα νιωθω πολυ ασχημη και οτι εχω γερασει παρα πολυ. θελω να πω πως και η ψυχολογια μας η διαθεση μας παιζει ρολο.

----------


## Vaggg

> Για να βγαίνεις με κάποιον και να λες ότι βάλεις τη άλλες που τις κοιτάζουν όλοι αυτό έχει να κάνει με σενα.....με κανέναν άλλο.....νιώθεις λίγη και ανεπαρκής.....Και βάζεις στο μυαλό σου τη σύγκριση....
> 
> Αν ο άντρας αυτός είναι ωραίος όπως λες τότε άνετα θα μπορούσε να έχει μια από αυτές τις κοπέλες αυτός όμως εξέφρασε ενδιαφέρον για σένα ....αρα....;
> 
> Άρα κάτι βλέπει σε σένα που εσύ δεν βλέπεις και τους αρέσεις


Το ιδιο σκεπτικό εκανα και εγω

----------


## Αποστολια

> Για να βγαίνεις με κάποιον και να λες ότι βάλεις τη άλλες που τις κοιτάζουν όλοι αυτό έχει να κάνει με σενα.....με κανέναν άλλο.....νιώθεις λίγη και ανεπαρκής.....Και βάζεις στο μυαλό σου τη σύγκριση....
> 
> Αν ο άντρας αυτός είναι ωραίος όπως λες τότε άνετα θα μπορούσε να έχει μια από αυτές τις κοπέλες αυτός όμως εξέφρασε ενδιαφέρον για σένα ....αρα....;
> 
> Άρα κάτι βλέπει σε σένα που εσύ δεν βλέπεις και τους αρέσεις


Η έχει μυωπια.άσε μη σου τύχει τέτοια ανασφάλεια και κομπλεξ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Η εγω είμαι ατυχος ή εσυ πέφτεις στην περίπτωση. Ποτε δεν εχω βρεθει σε μαγαζι ή χώρο που ολες να είναι κουκλάρες οπως λες, συνηθως είναι μια ή δυο αυτες που έιναι πολύ ομορφες και μετα ακολουθουν οι μετριες και οι κατω του μετριου -εκτος και αν πας σε πασαρελα που είναι ολες μοντελα-


Εμένα μου φαινονται οι πιο πολλές πολυ ωραιες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> πολλοι αν οχι οι περισσοτεροι δινουν σημασια στην εμφανιση. το θεμα ειναι πως νιωθουμε εμεις. οταν ημουν στην τελευταια σχεση και η ιδια μου το ελεγε οτι ομορφυνα απο τοτε που ημουν μαζι της. και το ενιωθα. τωρα που χωρισα νιωθω πολυ ασχημη και οτι εχω γερασει παρα πολυ. θελω να πω πως και η ψυχολογια μας η διαθεση μας παιζει ρολο.


Φυσικά και παιζει ρόλο. Συγνώμη που ρωτάω άντρας είσαι τελικά η γυναίκα γιατί στο άλλο θέμα κατάλαβα είσαι γυναικα

----------


## thlimenamatia

> Φυσικά και παιζει ρόλο. Συγνώμη που ρωτάω άντρας είσαι τελικά η γυναίκα γιατί στο άλλο θέμα κατάλαβα είσαι γυναικα


ειμαι γυναικα. λενα λεγομαι

----------


## Αποστολια

> ειμαι γυναικα. λενα λεγομαι


Οκ γιατί δεν κατάλαβα. Χαρηκα Λενα

----------


## Miliva21

> Η έχει μυωπια.άσε μη σου τύχει τέτοια ανασφάλεια και κομπλεξ.


Άσε μας μωρέ που έχει μυωπία...τι είσαι δλδ βατράχι;;;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Άσε μας μωρέ που έχει μυωπία...τι είσαι δλδ βατράχι;;;


Tο ότι έχεις εσύ ανασφάλειες,αρνούμαι να το δεχτώ!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Άσε μας μωρέ που έχει μυωπία...τι είσαι δλδ βατράχι;;;


Δεν ξέρω όταν με πλησιαζει ωραίος άντρας σκεφτομαι όλο αρνητικά. Νιώθω μειονεκτηκα μπροστά του και σκέφτομαι χιλιους δύο λόγους που με πλησιασε φυσικά λόγους ασχημους.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Tο ότι έχεις εσύ ανασφάλειες,αρνούμαι να το δεχτώ!


Εχετε μια κόντρα με την milina η μου φαίνεται?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχετε μια κόντρα με την milina η μου φαίνεται?


Νοpe.
Απλώς κάποια πράγματα σαν αυτό που έγραψε πριν,μου προκαλουν έκπληξη.

Ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείται εύκολα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Νοpe.
> Απλώς κάποια πράγματα σαν αυτό που έγραψε πριν,μου προκαλουν έκπληξη.
> 
> Ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείται εύκολα.


Για πιο λογο?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Για πιο λογο?


Βρε παιδί μου,είπε ότι παρά την ομορφιά της έχει ανασφάλειες και θα ήθελε να μοιασει σε άλλες που βλέπει.
Δηλαδή μια που *αντικειμενικά* δεν είναι όμορφη,τι θα έπρεπε να κάνει?

Ξέρει και η ίδια ότι δεν της τα λέω επιθετικά.

Για αυτό η όποια έκπληξη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Βρε παιδί μου,είπε ότι παρά την ομορφιά της έχει ανασφάλειες και θα ήθελε να μοιασει σε άλλες που βλέπει.
> Δηλαδή μια που *αντικειμενικά* δεν είναι όμορφη,τι θα έπρεπε να κάνει?
> 
> Ξέρει και η ίδια ότι δεν της τα λέω επιθετικά.
> 
> Για αυτό η όποια έκπληξη.


Και το τεκμηρίωσε όμως. Είπε η κάθε γυναίκα όσο ομορφη και να είναι έχει ανασφαλειες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και το τεκμηρίωσε όμως. Είπε η κάθε γυναίκα όσο ομορφη και να είναι έχει ανασφαλειες.


Ναι,δεν διαφωνώ,*αλλά*:
Αφού διαθέτει ένα τόσο δυνατό χαρτί,οφείλει να το εκτιμά,και όχι να την ''ρίχνει'' αυτό!
Εξ ου και η επεξήγηση μου στην φαινομενικά καυστική,αλλά όχι κακοπροαίρετη απάντηση μου στο πρόσωπο της!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ναι,δεν διαφωνώ,*αλλά*:
> Αφού διαθέτει ένα τόσο δυνατό χαρτί,οφείλει να το εκτιμά,και όχι να την ''ρίχνει'' αυτό!
> Εξ ου και η επεξήγηση μου στην (ίσως) καυστική απάντηση μου πριν.


Γυναίκες=ανικανοποιητα όντα. Όσο όμορφες και να είναι θέλουν κι αλλα.
Οπότε μην παρεξηγεις το κοριτσι αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις την γυναικεια ψυχοσυνθεση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γυναίκες=ανικανοποιητα όντα. Όσο όμορφες και να είναι θέλουν κι αλλα.
> Οπότε μην παρεξηγεις το κοριτσι αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις την γυναικεια ψυχοσυνθεση.


Δεν την παρεξήγησα την κοπέλα.
Αλλά σε αυτό για την ψυχοσύνθεση,θαρρώ έχεις ενα point.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν την παρεξήγησα την κοπέλα.
> Αλλά σε αυτό για την ψυχοσύνθεση,θαρρώ έχεις ενα point.


Είμαστε περίεργα πλάσματα σκεφτόμαστε πολυ διαφορετικα από τους άντρες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είμαστε περίεργα πλάσματα σκεφτόμαστε πολυ διαφορετικα από τους άντρες.


Δεν θελω να εκχυδαΐσω την συζήτηση με αυτό που θα πω,αλλά:
Eσείς σκέφτεστε και με το πάνω και με το κάτω κεφάλι σε ερωτικά θέματα.:Ρ

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν θελω να εκχυδαΐσω την συζήτηση με αυτό που θα πω,αλλά:
> Eσείς σκέφτεστε και με το πάνω και με το κάτω κεφάλι σε ερωτικά θέματα.:Ρ


Αυτό νομίζω είναι προσον των ανδρων.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν ξέρω όταν με πλησιαζει ωραίος άντρας σκεφτομαι όλο αρνητικά. Νιώθω μειονεκτηκα μπροστά του και σκέφτομαι χιλιους δύο λόγους που με πλησιασε φυσικά λόγους ασχημους.


Ναι αυτό έχει να κάνει με σενα.......
Και μπορεί να μην έχει να κάνει με την ανασφαλεια στην εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση Αλλά με μια ανασφάλεια γενικότερα...και χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση....ή να σε ξενίζει που ενάς ωραίος άντρας σου έτυχε....

Τι λόγους δλδ αν θες να γράψεις...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ναι αυτό έχει να κάνει με σενα.......
> Και μπορεί να μην έχει να κάνει με την ανασφαλεια στην εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση Αλλά με μια ανασφάλεια γενικότερα...και χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση....ή να σε ξενίζει που ενάς ωραίος άντρας σου έτυχε....
> 
> Τι λόγους δλδ αν θες να γράψεις...


Δηλαδή σκεφτομαι ότι ίσως είναι γυναίκας και παλιοχαρακτηρας και δεν τον θέλει καμία άλλη γι αυτό ήρθε σε μένα. Η ότι ήρθε μόνο για σέξ οπότε δεν κοιταξε την ομορφιά. Η ότι έχει κάποιο άλλο θέμα και ήρθε σε μένα γιατί θεωρώ αν ήμουν άντρας θα ήμουν η τελευταία μου επιλογή.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δηλαδή σκεφτομαι ότι ίσως είναι γυναίκας και παλιοχαρακτηρας και δεν τον θέλει καμία άλλη γι αυτό ήρθε σε μένα. Η ότι ήρθε μόνο για σέξ οπότε δεν κοιταξε την ομορφιά. Η ότι έχει κάποιο άλλο θέμα και ήρθε σε μένα γιατί θεωρώ αν ήμουν άντρας θα ήμουν η τελευταία μου επιλογή.


Απαπα τι απαισιοδοξία είναι αυτή καλέ...
Τι είσαι εσύ δλδ...άνθρωπος β' διαλογής;;;
Αποκλείεται να είσαι δλδ μια γυναίκα νόστιμη....με ωραία μάτια ή με ωραίο χαμόγελο ή με ωραία μαλλιά και ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις ή με χιούμορ ή με δυναμισμό ή ευαισθησία που να του αρέσει του ανθρώπου και να σε θελει...

Ναι...Γτ οι γκομενιαρηδες μόνο με τις άσχημες πάνε........Όχι με τις ωραίες για να τις χρησιμοποιούν ως έπαθλο και να τις επιδεικνυουν για να το παίζουν μάγκες και να ρίχνουν και πιο πολλές ...... 

Και αυτοί που θέλουν μόνο σεξ στις άσχημες πάνε σωστά....Όχι στις ωραίες που τους γυαλίζουν πιο εύκολα αλλά είτε τις φοβούνται είτε νιώθουν κομπλεξικός μπροστά της ....

Χαλάρωσε ηρέμησε μήπως κάπου αλλού είναι το θέμα σου και η πηγή της μειονεξίας σου;

----------


## Vaggg

Δε σταματάτε να υπεραναλυετε τα πραγματα? Αν δεν υπάρχει φυσικό/σωματικό πρόβλημα τότε δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος ανησυχίας και είναι όλα στο μυαλό και καλό είναι να τις πετάτε αυτές τις σκέψεις και όχι να τις επεξεργάζεστε συνεχώς μόνο κακο κάνει αυτο

----------


## Αποστολια

> Απαπα τι απαισιοδοξία είναι αυτή καλέ...
> Τι είσαι εσύ δλδ...άνθρωπος β' διαλογής;;;
> Αποκλείεται να είσαι δλδ μια γυναίκα νόστιμη....με ωραία μάτια ή με ωραίο χαμόγελο ή με ωραία μαλλιά και ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις ή με χιούμορ ή με δυναμισμό ή ευαισθησία που να του αρέσει του ανθρώπου και να σε θελει...
> 
> Ναι...Γτ οι γκομενιαρηδες μόνο με τις άσχημες πάνε........Όχι με τις ωραίες για να τις χρησιμοποιούν ως έπαθλο και να τις επιδεικνυουν για να το παίζουν μάγκες και να ρίχνουν και πιο πολλές ...... 
> 
> Και αυτοί που θέλουν μόνο σεξ στις άσχημες πάνε σωστά....Όχι στις ωραίες που τους γυαλίζουν πιο εύκολα αλλά είτε τις φοβούνται είτε νιώθουν κομπλεξικός μπροστά της ....
> 
> Χαλάρωσε ηρέμησε μήπως κάπου αλλού είναι το θέμα σου και η πηγή της μειονεξίας σου;


Άρα συμφωνεις ότι αυτοί που θέλουν μόνο σεξ πάνε στις άσχημες?

----------


## Vaggg

> Άρα συμφωνεις ότι αυτοί που θέλουν μόνο σεξ πάνε στις άσχημες?


Και εγώ θέλω σεξ αλλά δεν πήγα με αυτήν που δεν μου άρεσε παρόλο που μπορούσα γιατί άραγε?

----------


## believeInYourself

Δεν ανησυχώ για σένα ... Δείχνεις να είσαι μια δυναμική γυναίκα, ειδικά αν σκεφτώ ότι μπορείς να στείλεις κάποιον στον οφθαλμίατρο... Σε πειράζω.
Αψεγάδιαστος με την έννοια που το λες δεν είναι κανένας, αλλά αυτό έχει να κάνει με την πρώτη εικόνα γιατί όταν αρχίσεις να αγαπας τον άλλο γι' αυτό που είναι κι όχι γι' αυτό που βλέπεις, τότε τα ψεγάδια παύουν να υπάρχουν.
Θαυμασμός πάντα θα υπάρχει για ότι είναι πιο ωραίο στο μάτι. Κι εγώ παρατηρώ τους άντρες γενικότερα χωρίς όμως να συγκρίνομαι μαζί τους. Όταν βλέπω κάποια πράγματα που μου αρέσουν, προσπαθώ να τα κάνω κι εγώ. Μπορεί όμως να δω και κάποιον ο οποίος αντικειμενικά είναι πιο εμφανισιμος από μένα αλλά άμα του βγαίνουν οι τρίχες από τη μύτη ε πως να τον πλησιάσει γυναίκα αφού σ' εμένα που μαι άντρας κάνει άσχημη εντύπωση... Συγγνώμη για τη λεπτομέρεια....
Οπότε θεωρώ πως καμιά γυναίκα η οποία περιποιείται τον εαυτό της δεν περνάει απαρατήρητη!

----------


## believeInYourself

> Μην ανησυχείς για μένα ...πάντα θα συγκρίνομαι και θα θαυμάζω άλλες γυναίκες και αυτό είναι το φυσιολογικό να έχεις ανασφαλειες....
> 
> όμως δεν έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο κόμπλεξ με την εμφάνιση μου που να με βασανίζει καθημερινά.......θεωρώ ότι είμαι ωραία επδ έτσι νιώθω και αυτό βλέπω....αγαπώ τη φυσική μου ομορφιά και κυκλοφορώ αμακιγιαριστη ή ελαφρά μακιγιαρισμενη το πιστεύω...με έχουν πει ψωνιο πειρακτικα Αλλά τους απαντάω γτ άδικο έχω;;και είναι η αλήθεια...Δεν με μπορεί να με πει κάποιος άσχημη η απαρατήρητη γτ θα τον στείλω στον οφθαλμίατρο
> 
> Αλλά ανασφάλειες έχω δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι αψεγάδιαστη....Και θα βλέπω και θα συγκρίνομαι


Δεν ανησυχώ για σένα ... Δείχνεις να είσαι μια δυναμική γυναίκα, ειδικά αν σκεφτώ ότι μπορείς να στείλεις κάποιον στον οφθαλμίατρο... Σε πειράζω.
Αψεγάδιαστος με την έννοια που το λες δεν είναι κανένας, αλλά αυτό έχει να κάνει με την πρώτη εικόνα γιατί όταν αρχίσεις να αγαπας τον άλλο γι' αυτό που είναι κι όχι γι' αυτό που βλέπεις, τότε τα ψεγάδια παύουν να υπάρχουν.
Θαυμασμός πάντα θα υπάρχει για ότι είναι πιο ωραίο στο μάτι. Κι εγώ παρατηρώ τους άντρες γενικότερα χωρίς όμως να συγκρίνομαι μαζί τους. Όταν βλέπω κάποια πράγματα που μου αρέσουν, προσπαθώ να τα κάνω κι εγώ. Μπορεί όμως να δω και κάποιον ο οποίος αντικειμενικά είναι πιο εμφανισιμος από μένα αλλά άμα του βγαίνουν οι τρίχες από τη μύτη ε πως να τον πλησιάσει γυναίκα αφού σ' εμένα που μαι άντρας κάνει άσχημη εντύπωση... Συγγνώμη για τη λεπτομέρεια....
Οπότε θεωρώ πως καμιά γυναίκα η οποία περιποιείται τον εαυτό της δεν περνάει απαρατήρητη!

----------


## airetikos

Μίλησα και στην αρχή βλέπω το προχωρήσατε το θέμα, δε μετράει μόνο η εμφάνιση μετράν πολλά πράγματα και φυσικά πρώτη επιλογή δύσκολο να είναι κάποιος.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Και εγώ θέλω σεξ αλλά δεν πήγα με αυτήν που δεν μου άρεσε παρόλο που μπορούσα γιατί άραγε?


Γιατι αραγε?

----------


## Vaggg

> Γιατι αραγε?


Γιατί το σεξ δεν είναι το παν

----------


## Miliva21

> Άρα συμφωνεις ότι αυτοί που θέλουν μόνο σεξ πάνε στις άσχημες?


Όχι
Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι αμα κάποιος άντρας θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει μια γυναίκα θα την χρησιμοποιήσει ανεξαρτήτως εμφάνισης .....οπότε άραξε και απολαύσε το ενδιαφέρον του άντρα αυτού και σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι....Δεν είσαι ούτε άσχημη ούτε απωθητική...Σγρ κάτι βρήκε πάνω σου για να σε θελει.....πιο ωραιες γυναίκες από εμάς πάντα θα υπάρχουν εστίασε στον εαυτό σου...ντύσου όπως νιώθεις εσύ όμορφη περιποίησου τον εαυτό σου και σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι

----------


## Αποστολια

> Όχι
> Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι αμα κάποιος άντρας θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει μια γυναίκα θα την χρησιμοποιήσει ανεξαρτήτως εμφάνισης .....οπότε άραξε και απολαύσε το ενδιαφέρον του άντρα αυτού και σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι....Δεν είσαι ούτε άσχημη ούτε απωθητική...Σγρ κάτι βρήκε πάνω σου για να σε θελει.....πιο ωραιες γυναίκες από εμάς πάντα θα υπάρχουν εστίασε στον εαυτό σου...ντύσου όπως νιώθεις εσύ όμορφη περιποίησου τον εαυτό σου και σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι


Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές
Δύσκολο να τα εφαρμοσω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω

----------


## GoldenM

> Δηλαδή σκεφτομαι ότι ίσως είναι γυναίκας και παλιοχαρακτηρας και δεν τον θέλει καμία άλλη γι αυτό ήρθε σε μένα. Η ότι ήρθε μόνο για σέξ οπότε δεν κοιταξε την ομορφιά. Η ότι έχει κάποιο άλλο θέμα και ήρθε σε μένα γιατί θεωρώ αν ήμουν άντρας θα ήμουν η τελευταία μου επιλογή.


Καλημέρα,

Συγγνώμη ρε Αποστολία αλλά θεωρώ ότι είσαι λάθος. Στο λέω με αγάπη και με καλή πρόθεση, όχι για να αντιπαρατεθώ μαζί σου.

Ας αναλύσουμε λίγο το μήνυμα σου. 

Λες ότι σκέφτεσαι ότι είναι γυναικάς και παλιοχαρακτήρας. Μάλιστα. Ποιος σου λέει ότι οι γυναίκες που υπήρξαν στην ζωή του ήταν αξιόλογες και δεν έφεραν εκείνες ευθύνη για την μη επιτυχή έκβαση της σχέσης τους; Δηλαδή γιατί να έχει σε κάθε περίπτωση άδικο ή πρόβλημα ο άντρας. Αν σε μια γυναίκα που έχει κακές εμπειρίες από προηγούμενους συντρόφους, πρέπει να τις κολλήσουμε την ταμπέλα της παλιογυναίκας ή της γυναίκας χαλαρών ηθών;

Λες ότι σκέφτεσαι μην ήρθε μόνο για σεξ, χωρίς να κοίταξε την ομορφιά σου. Μάλιστα. Θεωρείς ότι οι άντρες είναι ζώα; Δεν έχουν ανάγκη να αισθανθούν μια ελάχιστη έλξη ώστε να λειτουργήσουν ερωτικά, έστω και μόνο σε σεξουαλικό επίπεδο; Και επιτέλους ζούμε στο 2019. Δεν βλέπω κάτι κακό να επιθυμεί ένας άνθρωπος μόνο το σεξ, εφόσον δεν εκμεταλλεύεται και δεν χειραγωγεί τον άλλο. Έστω λοιπόν ότι θέλει μόνο σεξ. Εσύ οφείλεις να αποφασίσεις τι θέλεις από αυτόν. Ελέγχουμε μόνο τη συμπεριφορά μας, όχι τη συμπεριφορά ενός άλλου ανθρώπου.

Λες ότι αυτός μπορεί να έχει κάποιο θέμα γιατί αν ήσουν άντρας δεν θα επέλεγες να συνδεθείς ερωτικά με μια γυναίκα σαν εσένα. Συγγνώμη, αλλά έχεις ξεκάθαρα θέμα χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης. Προσπαθείς, ασυνείδητα - η συμπεριφορά όλων των ανθρώπων σε ποσοστό 90% δεν είναι συνειδητή, να βρεις πρόβλημα στον άλλο ώστε να καλύψεις το πρόβλημα που έχεις με την εικόνα που έχεις καλλιεργήσει για τον εαυτό σου (αυτοεκτίμηση).

Επέτρεψε μου να σε προβοκάρω λίγο.

Έστω ότι ο άλλος έχει τα χίλια μύρια προβλήματα και ψυχολογικά θέματα να επιλύσει. Χίλιες φορές περισσότερα θέματα από όσα αναφέρεις εσύ. Καλώς μέχρι εδώ; Ωραία. Πες μου λοιπόν το εξής απλό: Τι σχέση έχουν τα δικά του θέματα σε σχέση με το πως εσύ βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου και την χαμηλή σου αυτοεκτίμηση; Τι σε ωφελεί μια τέτοια προσέγγιση;

Αποστολία μου,

Στο πλανήτη γη ζουν δισεκατομμύρια ανθρώπων, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των οποίων έχει κάποια μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη διαταραχή-πρόβλημα στη συμπεριφορά.

Τι πρέπει να κάνουμε; Να τους καταδικάσουμε όλους; Ας τους καταδικάσουμε λοιπόν. Όμως ρε Αποστολία πες μου σε παρακαλώ πολύ, ποιο είναι το κέρδος που θα αποκομίσουμε σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση; Πως εξελισσόμαστε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο υιοθετώντας μια καταδικαστική και αφοριστική προσέγγιση σε όλους τους άλλους;

Αποστολία μου,

Θεωρώ ότι έχεις ξεκάθαρα θέμα χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης. Αυτό μάλιστα κατά τη γνώμη μου σε εμποδίζει να λειτουργήσεις σε σεξουαλικό επίπεδο. Κανένας άνθρωπος καλή μου δεν γίνεται να ζει και να πετυχαίνει όμορφες, θετικές και επιτυχημένες ερωτικές εμπειρίες όταν δεν έχει λύσει τα δικά του θέματα. Πως θα αγαπήσεις και θα μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς με τον άλλο, όταν δεν έχεις καταφέρει να αγαπήσεις και να αποδεχτείς πρώτα τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό; Δεν γίνεται καλή μου έτσι... Λυπάμαι, αλλά όχι... Ακόμα και αν ο άλλος είναι ο super καλός σύντροφος με όλα τα καλά του κόσμου επάνω του, δεν θα λειτουργήσει η σχέση αν εσύ δεν λύσεις το θέμα της αυτοεκτίμησης που έχεις. 

Αναφέρεις ότι ή ψυχοθεραπεία δεν σε βοήθησε. Το πιστεύω. Για να πετύχει και να αποδώσει αποτελέσματα η ψυχοθεραπεία, πρέπει να οικοδομηθεί μια άρτια και απόλυτα συμπαγής θεραπευτική σχέση ανάμεσα στον θεραπεύομενο και τον θεραπευτή. Εγώ μέσα στην ατυχία μου, κατάφερα να βρω μια ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ψυχολόγο. Η θεραπευτική σχέση που ανέπτυξα μαζί της είναι ασύγκριτη και βοηθήθηκα απόλυτα στο πρόβλημα μου (κρίσεις πανικού).

Πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις να βρεις έναν άλλο ψυχοθεραπευτή. Να επενδύσεις χρόνο μαζί του και να κάνεις δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου. Το γεγονός ότι ατύχησες στην πρώτη προσπάθεια σου, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα επαναληφθεί και με τον επόμενο. Όμως θέλει χρόνο και κόπο.

Αποστολία μου,

Να με συγχωρέσεις αν ο λόγος μου είναι λίγο καυστικός. Δεν το έκανα για να σε πληγώσω, ούτε για να σε στεναχωρήσω. Ποιος ο λόγος να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο άλλωστε.

Ζούμε στο 2019. Η επιστήμη της ψυχολογίας έχει προχωρήσει πάρα πολύ. Είναι άδικο να ζεις σε μια μόνιμα τελματωμένη κατάσταση. Μπορείς να βοηθηθείς.

Ψάξε για βοήθεια. Βρες βοήθεια και ζήσε καλά από δω και πέρα. *ΤΟ ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ!!!*

Όπως σου είπα δεν έχω σκοπό να σε θίξω σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Επειδή όμως ο γραπτός λόγος είναι απρόσωπος και εύκολα γίνονται παρανοήσεις και παρεξηγήσεις, θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να με ενημερώσεις ώστε αν το περιεχόμενο του μηνύματος αυτού σε ενοχλεί ή σε θίγει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο να με ενημερώσεις.

Να με ενημερώσεις αφενός για να σου ζητήσω δημόσια συγγνώμη και φυσικά για να διαγράψω αυτό το μήνυμα.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,

Να έχεις μια όμορφη εβδομάδα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Συγγνώμη ρε Αποστολία αλλά θεωρώ ότι είσαι λάθος. Στο λέω με αγάπη και με καλή πρόθεση, όχι για να αντιπαρατεθώ μαζί σου.
> 
> Ας αναλύσουμε λίγο το μήνυμα σου. 
> 
> Λες ότι σκέφτεσαι ότι είναι γυναικάς και παλιοχαρακτήρας. Μάλιστα. Ποιος σου λέει ότι οι γυναίκες που υπήρξαν στην ζωή του ήταν αξιόλογες και δεν έφεραν εκείνες ευθύνη για την μη επιτυχή έκβαση της σχέσης τους; Δηλαδή γιατί να έχει σε κάθε περίπτωση άδικο ή πρόβλημα ο άντρας. Αν σε μια γυναίκα που έχει κακές εμπειρίες από προηγούμενους συντρόφους, πρέπει να τις κολλήσουμε την ταμπέλα της παλιογυναίκας ή της γυναίκας χαλαρών ηθών;
> 
> Λες ότι σκέφτεσαι μην ήρθε μόνο για σεξ, χωρίς να κοίταξε την ομορφιά σου. Μάλιστα. Θεωρείς ότι οι άντρες είναι ζώα; Δεν έχουν ανάγκη να αισθανθούν μια ελάχιστη έλξη ώστε να λειτουργήσουν ερωτικά, έστω και μόνο σε σεξουαλικό επίπεδο; Και επιτέλους ζούμε στο 2019. Δεν βλέπω κάτι κακό να επιθυμεί ένας άνθρωπος μόνο το σεξ, εφόσον δεν εκμεταλλεύεται και δεν χειραγωγεί τον άλλο. Έστω λοιπόν ότι θέλει μόνο σεξ. Εσύ οφείλεις να αποφασίσεις τι θέλεις από αυτόν. Ελέγχουμε μόνο τη συμπεριφορά μας, όχι τη συμπεριφορά ενός άλλου ανθρώπου.
> ...


Καταρχήν δεν με θιγει καθολου το κείμενο σου.ξέρεις ότι σεβομαι και συμφωνω με αυτά που λες.θεωρώ ότι ναι οι άντρες είναι ζώα αλλά όχι όλοι.απλά πιστεύω εγώ ότι προσελκυω τετοιου είδους ανθρωπους.οι περισσοτεροι αντρες μη μου πεις ότι δεν προσπαθουν να ρίξουν τις γυναίκες στο κρεβάτι πουλωντας αγάπη και έρωτες κάνεις δεν είναι αξιοποστος.η πρώτη μου σχέση πχ δεν μου είπε ξέρεις θέλω μόνο σεξ από σένα.ελεγε σε αγαπώ. Τόσο ψεύτικο γιατι περιμενε να βρει την καλύτερη για να με διωξει.άρα εγώ τι γνωμη θα έπρεπε να έχω για τους άντρες? Όσον αφορά το θέμα της αυτοεκτιμησης ναι το έχω γι αυτο άλλωστε ξεκινησα αυτήν την κουβέντα για να ανταλλαξω απόψεις με άτομα που νιώθουν το ίδιο.

----------


## Vaggg

Αυτό που προσπαθούν πολλές φορές οι γυναίκες είναι να αλλάξουν τον άντρα. Αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να συμβεί. Τον άλλο τον πέρνεις ΟΠΩΣ ΕΊΝΑΙ και τέλος, δεν είναι πλαστελίνη να τον αλλάξεις καταλάβετε το επιτέλους.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αυτό που προσπαθούν πολλές φορές οι γυναίκες είναι να αλλάξουν τον άντρα. Αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να συμβεί. Τον άλλο τον πέρνεις ΟΠΩΣ ΕΊΝΑΙ και τέλος, δεν είναι πλαστελίνη να τον αλλάξεις καταλάβετε το επιτέλους.


Σε αυτό συμφωνω δεν γίνεται να αλλάξεις τον άλλον. Γιατί απλά έτσι τον γνωρίσες.μπορεί όμως να του δωσεις κάποιες συμβουλές για το πως να σου φερεται η τι σου αρέσει να κάνει και τι όχι χωρίς αυτό να είναι ότι θελουμε να τους αλλαξουμε.μερικοί άντρες δεν ξέρουν και πως να φέρουν μην νομιζεις

----------


## GoldenM

> Καταρχήν δεν με θιγει καθολου το κείμενο σου.ξέρεις ότι σεβομαι και συμφωνω με αυτά που λες.θεωρώ ότι ναι οι άντρες είναι ζώα αλλά όχι όλοι.απλά πιστεύω εγώ ότι προσελκυω τετοιου είδους ανθρωπους.οι περισσοτεροι αντρες μη μου πεις ότι δεν προσπαθουν να ρίξουν τις γυναίκες στο κρεβάτι πουλωντας αγάπη και έρωτες κάνεις δεν είναι αξιοποστος.η πρώτη μου σχέση πχ δεν μου είπε ξέρεις θέλω μόνο σεξ από σένα.ελεγε σε αγαπώ. Τόσο ψεύτικο γιατι περιμενε να βρει την καλύτερη για να με διωξει.άρα εγώ τι γνωμη θα έπρεπε να έχω για τους άντρες? Όσον αφορά το θέμα της αυτοεκτιμησης ναι το έχω γι αυτο άλλωστε ξεκινησα αυτήν την κουβέντα για να ανταλλαξω απόψεις με άτομα που νιώθουν το ίδιο.


Χαίρομαι πολύ για το γεγονός αυτό. Όταν έγραφα αυτό το μήνυμα είχα ένα σφίξιμο μέσα μου μήπως και το εκλάβεις ως προσβλητικό.

Αποστολία μου,

Είναι κακό να θέλει ένας άντρας να κάνει σεξ; Μιλάμε για συναινετικό σεξ. Όχι για επιβολή (ειδικά με χρήση βίας).

Εγώ το θεωρώ απόλυτα φυσιολογικό γεγονός να υπάρχει αυτή η επιθυμία. Αναφορικά το τρόπο που επικοινωνεί αυτή την επιθυμία ο άντρας, θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν μπορείς, πως κατά τη γνώμη σου θα έπρεπε να εκφράσει σε μια γυναίκα τον ερωτικό του πόθο; Η μήπως κατά την άποψη σου δεν θα πρέπει να την εκφράσει καθόλου; 

Ξέρεις γιατί το λέω αυτό; Και εγώ για να συνευρεθώ ερωτικά με μια γυναίκα της λέω τα ίδια με τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία. Παραδείγματος χάριν, _μου αρέσεις, θέλω να σε νοιώσω, αυτό που αισθάνομαι είναι τόσο όμορφο και δυνατό - θέλω να το ζήσω ολοκληρωμένα μαζί σου, άγγιξε με, κράτα με_ κτλ. 

Πίστεψε με όμως, αν δω μια κοπέλα να δυσανασχετεί ή να μην θέλει το σταματάω. 

Θέλω να μου πεις ειλικρινά, πιστεύεις ότι η συμπεριφορά αυτή που περιγράφω είναι ζωώδης; 

Εγώ τη θεωρώ φυσιολογική. Δεν επιβάλλομαι απλά εκφράζω τις προθέσεις μου. Με όμορφο και υπεύθυνο τρόπο σεβόμενος πάντα την επιθυμία της κοπέλας.

Θεωρώ ότι έχεις πληγωθεί από τη συμπεριφορά του πρώην σου. Πρέπει όμως να καταλάβεις πως σχέση χωρίς σεξ δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει. Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι ίσως και εκείνος να ένοιωσε άσχημα; Να ένοιωσε ότι τον απορρίπτεις ερωτικά και τον ακυρώνεις ως άντρα, πράγμα που πίστεψε με είναι πολύ επώδυνο για κάθε άντρα; Αλήθεια πόσο καιρό είχατε σχέση;

Μην περιμένεις κανένας άντρας να σε σώσει. Αντιμετώπισε το πρόβλημα σου με την βοήθεια της επιστήμης. Καλό το φόρουμ ως υποστηρικτικό μέσο, αλλά εδώ δεν θα θεραπευτείς καλή μου. Ζήτα τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού ώστε να λύσεις το ζήτημα της αυτοεκτίμησης που έχεις.


Και κάτι ακόμα τελευταίο.

*ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ!!!! Στον καθένα θα μπορούσε να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Έχεις όμως ακέραια την ευθύνη να επιλύσεις αυτό το πρόβλημα με την βοήθεια ενός ειδικού. Μην αφήνεις το χρόνο να περνάει άλλο. Η ζωή σε περιμένει να τη ζήσεις!!!! Σου αξίζει άλλωστε!!!*

----------


## believeInYourself

Σημασία δεν έχει να αλλάξεις τον άλλο, αλλά να τον αποδεχτείς όπως είναι. Αυτό βέβαια προϋποθέτει ότι έχεις αποδεχτεί τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό. Ουσιαστικά όταν τον αποδέχεσαι είναι και ο λόγος που είσαι μαζί του

----------


## GoldenM

> Αυτό που προσπαθούν πολλές φορές οι γυναίκες είναι να αλλάξουν τον άντρα. Αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να συμβεί. Τον άλλο τον πέρνεις ΟΠΩΣ ΕΊΝΑΙ και τέλος, δεν είναι πλαστελίνη να τον αλλάξεις καταλάβετε το επιτέλους.


Βασικά θεωρώ ότι οι γυναίκες κυρίως ενδιαφέρονται να έχουν τον άντρα υπό τον έλεγχο τους.

Στην προσπάθεια αυτή, πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούν πολλές τεχνικές χειραγώγησης. Συναισθηματικούς εκβιασμούς, υποτιμητικά σχόλια ή μορφασμούς απέναντί του και άλλα πολλά ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Φυσικά δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι όλες οι γυναίκες κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.

Απλά όπως είπα και παραπάνω, θεωρώ ότι η γυναίκα ενδιαφέρεται για το πως θα έχει υπό τον έλεγχο της έναν άντρα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Χαίρομαι πολύ για το γεγονός αυτό. Όταν έγραφα αυτό το μήνυμα είχα ένα σφίξιμο μέσα μου μήπως και το εκλάβεις ως προσβλητικό.
> 
> Αποστολία μου,
> 
> Είναι κακό να θέλει ένας άντρας να κάνει σεξ; Μιλάμε για συναινετικό σεξ. Όχι για επιβολή (ειδικά με χρήση βίας).
> 
> Εγώ το θεωρώ απόλυτα φυσιολογικό γεγονός να υπάρχει αυτή η επιθυμία. Αναφορικά το τρόπο που επικοινωνεί αυτή την επιθυμία ο άντρας, θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν μπορείς, πως κατά τη γνώμη σου θα έπρεπε να εκφράσει σε μια γυναίκα τον ερωτικό του πόθο; Η μήπως κατά την άποψη σου δεν θα πρέπει να την εκφράσει καθόλου; 
> 
> Ξέρεις γιατί το λέω αυτό; Και εγώ για να συνευρεθώ ερωτικά με μια γυναίκα της λέω τα ίδια με τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία. Παραδείγματος χάριν, _μου αρέσεις, θέλω να σε νοιώσω, αυτό που αισθάνομαι είναι τόσο όμορφο και δυνατό - θέλω να το ζήσω ολοκληρωμένα μαζί σου, άγγιξε με, κράτα με_ κτλ. 
> ...


Εσύ έχεις πει ποτέ σε κάποια γυναίκα έλα να κανουμε μόνο σεξ?

----------


## Αποστολια

[QUOTE=GoldenM;1039036]Βασικά θεωρώ ότι οι γυναίκες κυρίως ενδιαφέρονται να έχουν τον άντρα υπό τον έλεγχο τους.

Στην προσπάθεια αυτή, πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούν πολλές τεχνικές χειραγώγησης. Συναισθηματικούς εκβιασμούς, υποτιμητικά σχόλια ή μορφασμούς απέναντί του και άλλα πολλά ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Φυσικά δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι όλες οι γυναίκες κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.

Απλά όπως είπα και παραπάνω, θεωρώ ότι η γυναίκα ενδιαφέρεται για το πως θα έχει υπό τον έλεγχο της 
Δεν είναι ολες οι γυναίκες έτσι. Εγώ προσωπικα απορώ πως οι άντρες κάθονται και ακούνε υποτιμητικα σχολια από γυναικες.

----------


## GoldenM

> Εσύ έχεις πει ποτέ σε κάποια γυναίκα έλα να κανουμε μόνο σεξ?


Όχι έτσι όπως το λες. Στεγνά και ωμά, όχι.

Έχω πει όμως σε γυναίκα ότι για μένα το σεξ μέσα στη σχέση είναι αυτονόητο και αδιαπραγμάτευτο, εφόσον δεν συντρέχουν λόγοι υγείας οι οποίοι θα μπορούσαν να αποτελέσουν ανασταλτικό παράγοντα.

Ποιο ήταν το αποτέλεσμα;

Με αποκάλεσε ανώμαλο και σεξομανή, χωρίς καμία καλλιέργεια και ανίκανο να σεβαστώ και να βάλω σε προτεραιότητα της ανάγκες μιας γυναίκας (λες και οι ανάγκες του άντρα είναι αμελητέας αξίας και δεν πρέπει να αποτελούν αντικείμενου συζήτησης και προβληματισμού).

Φυσικά το διαλύσαμε...

----------


## believeInYourself

> Βασικά θεωρώ ότι οι γυναίκες κυρίως ενδιαφέρονται να έχουν τον άντρα υπό τον έλεγχο τους.
> 
> Στην προσπάθεια αυτή, πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούν πολλές τεχνικές χειραγώγησης. Συναισθηματικούς εκβιασμούς, υποτιμητικά σχόλια ή μορφασμούς απέναντί του και άλλα πολλά ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Φυσικά δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι όλες οι γυναίκες κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Απλά όπως είπα και παραπάνω, θεωρώ ότι η γυναίκα ενδιαφέρεται για το πως θα έχει υπό τον έλεγχο της έναν άντρα.





> Χαίρομαι πολύ για το γεγονός αυτό. Όταν έγραφα αυτό το μήνυμα είχα ένα σφίξιμο μέσα μου μήπως και το εκλάβεις ως προσβλητικό.
> 
> Αποστολία μου,
> 
> Είναι κακό να θέλει ένας άντρας να κάνει σεξ; Μιλάμε για συναινετικό σεξ. Όχι για επιβολή (ειδικά με χρήση βίας).
> 
> Εγώ το θεωρώ απόλυτα φυσιολογικό γεγονός να υπάρχει αυτή η επιθυμία. Αναφορικά το τρόπο που επικοινωνεί αυτή την επιθυμία ο άντρας, θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν μπορείς, πως κατά τη γνώμη σου θα έπρεπε να εκφράσει σε μια γυναίκα τον ερωτικό του πόθο; Η μήπως κατά την άποψη σου δεν θα πρέπει να την εκφράσει καθόλου; 
> 
> Ξέρεις γιατί το λέω αυτό; Και εγώ για να συνευρεθώ ερωτικά με μια γυναίκα της λέω τα ίδια με τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία. Παραδείγματος χάριν, _μου αρέσεις, θέλω να σε νοιώσω, αυτό που αισθάνομαι είναι τόσο όμορφο και δυνατό - θέλω να το ζήσω ολοκληρωμένα μαζί σου, άγγιξε με, κράτα με_ κτλ. 
> ...





> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Συγγνώμη ρε Αποστολία αλλά θεωρώ ότι είσαι λάθος. Στο λέω με αγάπη και με καλή πρόθεση, όχι για να αντιπαρατεθώ μαζί σου.
> 
> Ας αναλύσουμε λίγο το μήνυμα σου. 
> 
> Λες ότι σκέφτεσαι ότι είναι γυναικάς και παλιοχαρακτήρας. Μάλιστα. Ποιος σου λέει ότι οι γυναίκες που υπήρξαν στην ζωή του ήταν αξιόλογες και δεν έφεραν εκείνες ευθύνη για την μη επιτυχή έκβαση της σχέσης τους; Δηλαδή γιατί να έχει σε κάθε περίπτωση άδικο ή πρόβλημα ο άντρας. Αν σε μια γυναίκα που έχει κακές εμπειρίες από προηγούμενους συντρόφους, πρέπει να τις κολλήσουμε την ταμπέλα της παλιογυναίκας ή της γυναίκας χαλαρών ηθών;
> 
> Λες ότι σκέφτεσαι μην ήρθε μόνο για σεξ, χωρίς να κοίταξε την ομορφιά σου. Μάλιστα. Θεωρείς ότι οι άντρες είναι ζώα; Δεν έχουν ανάγκη να αισθανθούν μια ελάχιστη έλξη ώστε να λειτουργήσουν ερωτικά, έστω και μόνο σε σεξουαλικό επίπεδο; Και επιτέλους ζούμε στο 2019. Δεν βλέπω κάτι κακό να επιθυμεί ένας άνθρωπος μόνο το σεξ, εφόσον δεν εκμεταλλεύεται και δεν χειραγωγεί τον άλλο. Έστω λοιπόν ότι θέλει μόνο σεξ. Εσύ οφείλεις να αποφασίσεις τι θέλεις από αυτόν. Ελέγχουμε μόνο τη συμπεριφορά μας, όχι τη συμπεριφορά ενός άλλου ανθρώπου.
> ...


[QUOTE=Αποστολια;1039043]


> Βασικά θεωρώ ότι οι γυναίκες κυρίως ενδιαφέρονται να έχουν τον άντρα υπό τον έλεγχο τους.
> 
> Στην προσπάθεια αυτή, πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούν πολλές τεχνικές χειραγώγησης. Συναισθηματικούς εκβιασμούς, υποτιμητικά σχόλια ή μορφασμούς απέναντί του και άλλα πολλά ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Φυσικά δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι όλες οι γυναίκες κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Απλά όπως είπα και παραπάνω, θεωρώ ότι η γυναίκα ενδιαφέρεται για το πως θα έχει υπό τον έλεγχο της 
> Δεν είναι ολες οι γυναίκες έτσι. Εγώ προσωπικα απορώ πως οι άντρες κάθονται και ακούνε υποτιμητικα σχολια από γυναικες.


Εσύ θα καθόσουνα να ακούς υποτιμητικά σχόλια από έναν άντρα;

----------


## GoldenM

> Εσύ θα καθόσουνα να ακούς υποτιμητικά σχόλια από έναν άντρα;


Αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα, είμαι άντρας

----------


## believeInYourself

[QUOTE=GoldenM;1039048]


> Αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα, είμαι άντρας


Το ξέρω φίλε μου, την Αποστολία ρωτάω...

----------


## Αποστολια

[QUOTE=believeInYourself;1039049]


> Το ξέρω φίλε μου, την Αποστολία ρωτάω...


Έχω φυσικά και όχι στο έχω ξανά πει για μένα όταν ξεκιναει η υποτιμηση και οι βαριές κουβεντες η σχέση είναι τελειωμενη

----------


## GoldenM

Βασικά όταν κάποιος φέρεται υποτιμητικά και προσβλητικά, κατά κανόνα έχει σοβαρά ψυχολογικά θέματα να αντιμετωπίσει.

Δεν τα βρίσκεις με κάποιον; Κανένα πρόβλημα.

Πηγαίνεις ως ενήλικος και του λες ξέρεις δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να τα βρούμε και ως εκ τούτου επιθυμώ να το τελειώσουμε ήρεμα και ωραία. Τόσο απλά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Όχι έτσι όπως το λες. Στεγνά και ωμά, όχι.
> 
> Έχω πει όμως σε γυναίκα ότι για μένα το σεξ μέσα στη σχέση είναι αυτονόητο και αδιαπραγμάτευτο, εφόσον δεν συντρέχουν λόγοι υγείας οι οποίοι θα μπορούσαν να αποτελέσουν ανασταλτικό παράγοντα.
> 
> Ποιο ήταν το αποτέλεσμα;
> 
> Με αποκάλεσε ανώμαλο και σεξομανή, χωρίς καμία καλλιέργεια και ανίκανο να σεβαστώ και να βάλω σε προτεραιότητα της ανάγκες μιας γυναίκας (λες και οι ανάγκες του άντρα είναι αμελητέας αξίας και δεν πρέπει να αποτελούν αντικείμενου συζήτησης και προβληματισμού).
> 
> Φυσικά το διαλύσαμε...


 Εγω θεωρω οτι το σεξ ειναι διαπραγματευσιμο σε μια σχεση. υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που κάνεις από τους δυο δεν ενδιαφέρεται για σέξ οπότε μπορεί να υφίσταται σχέση και άλλες που κάνουν σεξ σαν κουνελια γιατί το θέλουν και οι δύο και άλλες που ενώ κάνουν σεξ και τα βρίσκουν εκει τα χάνουν σε όλα τα άλλα. Οπότε ο καθένας βαζει τα δικά του θεμελια σε μια σχεση και την χτιζει όπως αυτος θέλει. Βλέπεις ότι αυτο που είπες στην κοπέλα που λες δεν τις αρεσε και σε είπε σεξομανη.αυτή λοιπόν είναι η αντιδραση καθε γυναικας αν της πεις έλα να κάνουμε σεξ.γι αυτό λοιπόν ξεκινανε και τα παραμύθια που λέω εγώ.δηλαδή οι άντρες την έχουν ψιλιαστει ταζουν τον ουρανο με τα άστρα και όταν πηδηξουν μην τον ειδατε.πάντως αυτός που θα είχε αξιοπρεπεια θα έλεγα έλα να κάνουμε σεξ και τίποτε άλλο. Αλλά κανείς δεν το λέει

----------


## Αποστολια

> Βασικά όταν κάποιος φέρεται υποτιμητικά και προσβλητικά, κατά κανόνα έχει σοβαρά ψυχολογικά θέματα να αντιμετωπίσει.
> 
> Δεν τα βρίσκεις με κάποιον; Κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Πηγαίνεις ως ενήλικος και του λες ξέρεις δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να τα βρούμε και ως εκ τούτου επιθυμώ να το τελειώσουμε ήρεμα και ωραία. Τόσο απλά.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ. Όταν κάποιος ανέχεται τις προσβολλες του αλλου έχει το μισό μεριδιο ευθύνης και ισως και ο ίδιος έχει κάποια θεματα για να μην μπορεί να φυγει από μια αρρωστη σχέση όπως αυτή.

----------


## GoldenM

> Εγω θεωρω οτι το σεξ ειναι διαπραγματευσιμο σε μια σχεση. υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που κάνεις από τους δυο δεν ενδιαφέρεται για σέξ οπότε μπορεί να υφίσταται σχέση και άλλες που κάνουν σεξ σαν κουνελια γιατί το θέλουν και οι δύο και άλλες που ενώ κάνουν σεξ και τα βρίσκουν εκει τα χάνουν σε όλα τα άλλα. Οπότε ο καθένας βαζει τα δικά του θεμελια σε μια σχεση και την χτιζει όπως αυτος θέλει. Βλέπεις ότι αυτο που είπες στην κοπέλα που λες δεν τις αρεσε και σε είπε σεξομανη.αυτή λοιπόν είναι η αντιδραση καθε γυναικας αν της πεις έλα να κάνουμε σεξ.γι αυτό λοιπόν ξεκινανε και τα παραμύθια που λέω εγώ.δηλαδή οι άντρες την έχουν ψιλιαστει ταζουν τον ουρανο με τα άστρα και όταν πηδηξουν μην τον ειδατε.πάντως αυτός που θα είχε αξιοπρεπεια θα έλεγα έλα να κάνουμε σεξ και τίποτε άλλο. Αλλά κανείς δεν το λέει


Στάσου ρε Αποστολία, 

Αν μιλάμε για ένα ζευγάρι που είναι και οι δύο asexual, τότε ναι το σεξ δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση όμως το σεξ είναι δομικό συστατικό μιας σχέσης. Δεν είμαστε εξαϋλωμένοι, άγγελοι ή χαιρουβείμ, να μην έχουμε σωματικές ανάγκες. Αναφέρομαι σε άντρες και σε γυναίκες φυσικά.

Δηλαδή αν μια γυναίκα δεν απολάμβανε το σεξ με έναν άντρα και επέλεγε να τον χωρίσει, θα πρέπει να την αποκαλέσουμε που@#$%##$να; Λυπάμαι αλλά έχω άλλη άποψη.

Πολλές φορές οι άνθρωποι δεν ταιριάζουν, δεν τα βρίσκουν και καλό είναι να τελειώνει η σχέση και να αναζητά ο καθένας αυτό που έχει πραγματικά ανάγκη. Χωρίς επιθετικούς χαρακτηρισμούς και δράματα. Δεν ωφελεί κανέναν αυτό.

Για μένα μόνο ένας άντρας με σοβαρή διαταραχή θα έλεγε "σε θέλω μόνο για σεξ". Η ωμότητα δείχνει πολλά άλυτα θέματα. Υπάρχουν όμως πολλοί άντρες που λένε δεν επιθυμώ σοβαρή σχέση γιατί δεν είμαι έτοιμος για δέσμευση είτε για όποιον άλλο λόγο.

Στη ζωή μου δύο φορές έχω κάνει σεξ της μια βραδιάς. Δεν χρειάστηκε να πω τίποτα στην κοπέλα. Ξέρεις γιατί; Γιατί και εκείνη ήθελε το ίδιο και ήταν ήδη έτοιμη για αυτό. Αυτό ζητούσε και επιδίωκε. 

Φυσικά υπάρχουν και οι άντρες που παραμυθιάζουν, όπως λες, και εξαπατούν τις γυναίκες. Αντίστοιχα, υπάρχουν γυναίκες που εξαπατούν και εκμεταλλεύονται συναισθηματικά τους άντρες. 

Οι σχέσεις δεν είναι ανέξοδες, ούτε και τέλειες.

Ο καθένας μας έχει την ευθύνη του εαυτού του και των επιλογών του. Στη ζωή υπάρχουν τα πάντα. Καλοί, κακοί, αφελείς, πονηροί και εν γένει τα πάντα. Το τι επιλέγει ο καθένας έχει να κάνει με τις ανάγκες του. 

Και κάτι ακόμα. 

Στις σχέσεις δεν υπάρχουν εγγυήσεις. Κάθε μέρα είναι μια καινούργια "μάχη" που πρέπει να δοθεί.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Στάσου ρε Αποστολία, 
> 
> Αν μιλάμε για ένα ζευγάρι που είναι και οι δύο asexual, τότε ναι το σεξ δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση όμως το σεξ είναι δομικό συστατικό μιας σχέσης. Δεν είμαστε εξαϋλωμένοι, άγγελοι ή χαιρουβείμ, να μην έχουμε σωματικές ανάγκες. Αναφέρομαι σε άντρες και σε γυναίκες φυσικά.
> 
> Δηλαδή αν μια γυναίκα δεν απολάμβανε το σεξ με έναν άντρα και επέλεγε να τον χωρίσει, θα πρέπει να την αποκαλέσουμε που@#$%##$να; Λυπάμαι αλλά έχω άλλη άποψη.
> 
> Πολλές φορές οι άνθρωποι δεν ταιριάζουν, δεν τα βρίσκουν και καλό είναι να τελειώνει η σχέση και να αναζητά ο καθένας αυτό που έχει πραγματικά ανάγκη. Χωρίς επιθετικούς χαρακτηρισμούς και δράματα. Δεν ωφελεί κανέναν αυτό.
> 
> Για μένα μόνο ένας άντρας με σοβαρή διαταραχή θα έλεγε "σε θέλω μόνο για σεξ". Η ωμότητα δείχνει πολλά άλυτα θέματα. Υπάρχουν όμως πολλοί άντρες που λένε δεν επιθυμώ σοβαρή σχέση γιατί δεν είμαι έτοιμος για δέσμευση είτε για όποιον άλλο λόγο.
> ...


Μιλάω για κάθε είδους ζευγαρι.από ασεξουαλ μέχρι άρρωστος και εθισμενους με το σεξ.απλά σου λέω ότι και τα δύο είναι ακραια αλλά μπορει να υπάρξουν.εντάξει εσύ ξερεις καλύτερα.μπορεί να υπάρχουν άντρες που να λένε δεν είμαι έτοιμος για σχέση. Δεν το ξερω γιατί δεν έχω βγει με πολλούς.εγω πάντως έπεσα στον άντρα τον ψεύτη.πιστεύω ότι οι πλεοψηφια έτσι είναι.στα αλλά Οκ συμφωνω μαζί σου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μην ανησυχείς για μένα ...πάντα θα συγκρίνομαι και θα θαυμάζω άλλες γυναίκες και αυτό είναι το φυσιολογικό να έχεις ανασφαλειες....
> 
> όμως δεν έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο κόμπλεξ με την εμφάνιση μου που να με βασανίζει καθημερινά.......θεωρώ ότι είμαι ωραία επδ έτσι νιώθω και αυτό βλέπω....αγαπώ τη φυσική μου ομορφιά και κυκλοφορώ αμακιγιαριστη ή ελαφρά μακιγιαρισμενη το πιστεύω...με έχουν πει ψωνιο πειρακτικα Αλλά τους απαντάω γτ άδικο έχω;;και είναι η αλήθεια...Δεν με μπορεί να με πει κάποιος άσχημη η απαρατήρητη γτ θα τον στείλω στον οφθαλμίατρο
> 
> Αλλά ανασφάλειες έχω δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι αψεγάδιαστη....Και θα βλέπω και θα συγκρίνομαι


Δηλαδή θα ήθελες να είσαι τέλεια!Για αυτό συγκρίνεσαι:

Συμβουλή:
Απλά γίνε λίγο πιο διεκδικητική και θα βρεθεί πιο εύκολα ο παιδαράς που ποθείς.




> Μιλάω για κάθε είδους ζευγαρι.από ασεξουαλ μέχρι άρρωστος και εθισμενους με το σεξ.απλά σου λέω ότι και τα δύο είναι ακραια αλλά μπορει να υπάρξουν.εντάξει εσύ ξερεις καλύτερα.μπορεί να υπάρχουν άντρες που να λένε δεν είμαι έτοιμος για σχέση. Δεν το ξερω γιατί δεν έχω βγει με πολλούς.εγω πάντως έπεσα στον άντρα τον ψεύτη.πιστεύω ότι οι πλεοψηφια έτσι είναι.στα αλλά Οκ συμφωνω μαζί σου.



Μισό,γιατί κάπου χάθηκα:
Ψευτη λες τον μπάτσο ή αυτόν που έχεις σχέση?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δηλαδή θα ήθελες να είσαι τέλεια!Για αυτό συγκρίνεσαι:
> 
> Συμβουλή:
> Απλά γίνε λίγο πιο διεκδικητική και θα βρεθεί πιο εύκολα ο παιδαράς που ποθείς.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μισό,γιατί κάπου χάθηκα:
> Ψευτη λες τον μπάτσο ή αυτόν που έχεις σχέση?


Και ποιος δεν θα ήθελα να είναι τέλειος? Θα ήθελα να είμαι τελεια για να άρεσε στον άντρα που με ενδιαφέρει.ψεύτη δεν λέω κανέναν γενικά το είπα. Αλλά είπα έχω αμφιβολιες για τις προθεσεις του μπατσου μιας και είναι τόσο ωραίος και εγώ είμαι ασημαντη.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και ποιος δεν θα ήθελα να είναι τέλειος? Θα ήθελα να είμαι τελεια για να άρεσε στον άντρα που με ενδιαφέρει.ψεύτη δεν λέω κανέναν γενικά το είπα. Αλλά είπα έχω αμφιβολιες για τις προθεσεις του μπατσου μιας και είναι τόσο ωραίος και εγώ είμαι ασημαντη.


Η 1η απάντηση πήγαινε στην Μιλίβα,αλλά it's ok.

Νόμιζα πως αναφερόσουν σε εναν από τους 2 άντρες.
Αν δεν ήταν ωραίος,θα είχες αμφιβολίες?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Η 1η απάντηση πήγαινε στην Μιλίβα,αλλά it's ok.
> 
> Νόμιζα πως αναφερόσουν σε εναν από τους 2 άντρες.
> Αν δεν ήταν ωραίος,θα είχες αμφιβολίες?


Να σου πω την αλήθεια όπως και να είναι ο άλλος η ωραίος η πιο μέτριος πάντα εγώ έχω την αμφιβολία μέσα μου.δηλαδή το πρώτο που λέω από μέσα μου αν μου πει κάποιος μου αρέσεις λέω τι μου βρισκει?

----------


## Vaggg

> Σε αυτό συμφωνω δεν γίνεται να αλλάξεις τον άλλον. Γιατί απλά έτσι τον γνωρίσες.μπορεί όμως να του δωσεις κάποιες συμβουλές για το πως να σου φερεται η τι σου αρέσει να κάνει και τι όχι χωρίς αυτό να είναι ότι θελουμε να τους αλλαξουμε.μερικοί άντρες δεν ξέρουν και πως να φέρουν μην νομιζεις


Πολύ εύκολα μετά ξεφεύγει και πάει απο απλή συμβουλή σε "θέλω να αλλάξεις" κατάσταση. Αυτό το κάνουν και τα δύο φύλα (κυρίως οι γυναίκες όμως) και είναι κάτι που δεν οδηγεί πουθενά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πολύ εύκολα μετά ξεφεύγει και πάει απο απλή συμβουλή σε "θέλω να αλλάξεις" κατάσταση. Αυτό το κάνουν και τα δύο φύλα (κυρίως οι γυναίκες όμως) και είναι κάτι που δεν οδηγεί πουθενά.


Εγω πχ που λέω στο αγόρι μου θέλω να αλλαξεις το ντυσιμο μου γιατί ντύνεται πολύ χαλια χωρίς υπερβολες είναι κακο?για τέτοιες αλλαγες μιλάς?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολα βασιζονται στη θεωρεια των δυο ακρων που πολοι βιαστηκαν να αμφισβητισουν δηλαδη οσο χαλια ειναι το ενα τοσο καλυτερο ειναι το αλλο σαν 2 πραγματα που προχωρανε μαζι χερι χερι

πχ ο θειος μου μου ελεγε συχνα η αναβαθμιση γεννιεται μεσα απο την υποβαθμιση οπως αυτοι στο μετρο που σκαβουν για να φτιαξουν νεους σταθμους.

----------


## elisabet

> Μιλάω για κάθε είδους ζευγαρι.από ασεξουαλ μέχρι άρρωστος και εθισμενους με το σεξ.απλά σου λέω ότι και τα δύο είναι ακραια αλλά μπορει να υπάρξουν.εντάξει εσύ ξερεις καλύτερα.μπορεί να υπάρχουν άντρες που να λένε δεν είμαι έτοιμος για σχέση. *Δεν το ξερω γιατί δεν έχω βγει με πολλούς.εγω πάντως έπεσα στον άντρα τον ψεύτη.πιστεύω ότι οι πλεοψηφια έτσι είναι.*στα αλλά Οκ συμφωνω μαζί σου.


Μπορείς να δεις την αντίφαση σε αυτό που γράφεις; 
Δέχεσαι ότι δεν γνώρισες πολλούς. Λες ότι έπεσες σε έναν που ήταν ψεύτης. Και επειδή έπεσες σε ΕΝΑΝ που ήταν ψεύτης (αν δεχτούμε ότι όντως έτσι ήταν γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς εννοείς) βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι η πλειοψηφία είναι επίσης ψεύτες. Παράλογη σκέψη δεν νομίζεις;

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με όσα σου λέει ο Gloden. Tο π΄ροβλημα είναι στον εαυτό σου και στην πολύ χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση που έχεις. Όσο δεν διορθώνεις αυτό, κάθε σχέση που κάνεις θα εμφανίζει προβλήματα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μπορείς να δεις την αντίφαση σε αυτό που γράφεις; 
> Δέχεσαι ότι δεν γνώρισες πολλούς. Λες ότι έπεσες σε έναν που ήταν ψεύτης. Και επειδή έπεσες σε ΕΝΑΝ που ήταν ψεύτης (αν δεχτούμε ότι όντως έτσι ήταν γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς εννοείς) βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι η πλειοψηφία είναι επίσης ψεύτες. Παράλογη σκέψη δεν νομίζεις;
> 
> Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με όσα σου λέει ο Gloden. Tο π΄ροβλημα είναι στον εαυτό σου και στην πολύ χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση που έχεις. Όσο δεν διορθώνεις αυτό, κάθε σχέση που κάνεις θα εμφανίζει προβλήματα.


Εγώ μπορεί να είμαι προκατειλειμενη όπως λες με όλους. Αλλά και στην νέα γνωριμια που κάνω ίδιος φαίνεται και αυτός. Εγώ μπορει να έχω θέμα αυτοεκτιμησης αλλά προσελκυω ακαταλληλους άντρες για μένα. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν και σωστοί αλλά δεν θα έρθουν σε μένα.

----------


## elisabet

> Εγώ μπορεί να είμαι προκατειλειμενη όπως λες με όλους. Αλλά και στην νέα γνωριμια που κάνω ίδιος φαίνεται και αυτός. Εγώ μπορει να έχω θέμα αυτοεκτιμησης αλλά προσελκυω ακαταλληλους άντρες για μένα. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν και σωστοί αλλά δεν θα έρθουν σε μένα.


Τι εννοείς ίδιος φαίνεται και αυτός;
Ακατάλληλος για σένα μπορεί να είναι, αλλά αυτό δεν τον κάνει σκάρτο ούτε ψεύτη.
Αν θεωρείς πως είναι ακατάλληλος για σένα πάντως, τότε ένας λόγος παραπάνω να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου και να βρεις γιατί επιμένεις συνεχώς σε ακατάλληλους άντρες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τι εννοείς ίδιος φαίνεται και αυτός;
> Ακατάλληλος για σένα μπορεί να είναι, αλλά αυτό δεν τον κάνει σκάρτο ούτε ψεύτη.
> Αν θεωρείς πως είναι ακατάλληλος για σένα πάντως, τότε ένας λόγος παραπάνω να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου και να βρεις γιατί επιμένεις συνεχώς σε ακατάλληλους άντρες.


Δεν επιμενω σε λάθος άντρες. Αυτοι με προσεγγιζουν και μάλλον λέω όλοι έτσι θα είναι. Το οτι χρειάζεται δουλειά ο εαυτος μου σίγουρα χρειάζεται

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν επιμενω σε λάθος άντρες. Αυτοι με προσεγγιζουν και μάλλον λέω όλοι έτσι θα είναι. Το οτι χρειάζεται δουλειά ο εαυτος μου σίγουρα χρειάζεται


Θεωρείς ότι τυχαία προσελκύουμε όποιον προσελκύουμε γύρω μας; Δεν ξέρω πώς είναι η ζωή σου κι αν αυτό σου συμβαίνει συχνά, εσύ μίλησες για κάτι τέτοιο κι ότι προσελκύεις συνεχώς ακατάλληλους άντρες. Αν αυτό είναι όντως έτσι λοιπόν, τότε πρέπει να αναρωτηθείς για τον λόγο που συμβαίνει. 
Και το ότι μπορεί να έρθει και να μου την πέσει ο κάθε άσχετος δεν λέει τίποτα. Το πώς αντιδρώ εγώ σε αυτό είναι που μετράει. Αν θεωρείς λοιπόν τον τελευταίο ακατάλληλο και βλέπεις πως πάει να δημιουργηθεί ένα μοτίβο συγκεκριμένου άντρα που προσελκύεις και έλκεσαι και συ τελικά από αυτό, τότε αυτό θέλει ψάξιμο, αυτό λέω. Αν ήταν απλώς κάποιος που στην έπεσε και συ δεν ενδιαφερόσουν δεν θα το συζητούσαμε τώρα εδώ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Θεωρείς ότι τυχαία προσελκύουμε όποιον προσελκύουμε γύρω μας; Δεν ξέρω πώς είναι η ζωή σου κι αν αυτό σου συμβαίνει συχνά, εσύ μίλησες για κάτι τέτοιο κι ότι προσελκύεις συνεχώς ακατάλληλους άντρες. Αν αυτό είναι όντως έτσι λοιπόν, τότε πρέπει να αναρωτηθείς για τον λόγο που συμβαίνει. 
> Και το ότι μπορεί να έρθει και να μου την πέσει ο κάθε άσχετος δεν λέει τίποτα. Το πώς αντιδρώ εγώ σε αυτό είναι που μετράει. Αν θεωρείς λοιπόν τον τελευταίο ακατάλληλο και βλέπεις πως πάει να δημιουργηθεί ένα μοτίβο συγκεκριμένου άντρα που προσελκύεις και έλκεσαι και συ τελικά από αυτό, τότε αυτό θέλει ψάξιμο, αυτό λέω. Αν ήταν απλώς κάποιος που στην έπεσε και συ δεν ενδιαφερόσουν δεν θα το συζητούσαμε τώρα εδώ.


Μου άρεσε και μένα γι αυτο το συζητάω τώρα μαζί σας. Η συμπεριφορα του όμως δειχνει μόνο ότι δεν με βλέπει σοβαρα.

----------


## GoldenM

> Μου άρεσε και μένα γι αυτο το συζητάω τώρα μαζί σας. Η συμπεριφορα του όμως δειχνει μόνο ότι δεν με βλέπει σοβαρα.


Ρε καλή μου, 

Πες μου σε παρακαλώ πολύ, πόσο σοβαρά θα μπορούσε να σε δει; Ακόμα δεν γνωριστήκατε καλά καλά. Ακόμα δεν φιληθήκατε ή δεν κάνατε "φάση". Πόσο να σου δείξει ότι σε θέλει, έστω και αν υποθετικά ήταν ο τελειότερος άντρας στον πλανήτη γη; 

Αποστολία,

Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις περάσει πολλά. Όπως όμως έχω ξαναπεί, φοβούμενος ότι σε έχω κουράσει κιόλας, ασυναίσθητα ψάχνεις έναν εξιδανικευμένο άντρα, όπως τον έχεις πλάσει στο μυαλό σου, ο οποίος θα έρθει και θα σε "σώσει" από όσα σε έχουν ταλαιπωρήσει. 

Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι πως αυτός ο "ιδανικός-ήρωας" άντρας δεν υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα και δεν γίνεται κιόλας να υπάρξει. *Και σε συμβουλεύω με πάρα πολύ αγάπη, αν ποτέ βρεις έναν τέτοιο άντρα να φύγεις μακριά!!! Τρέχοντας!!! Ξέρεις γιατί; Γιατί 100000000% η εικόνα αυτή του τέλειου άντρα θα είναι ψεύτικη.* 

Όσο δεν θα επιλύεις τα εσωτερικά σου θέματα (Δεν φταις εσύ για αυτά - σε όλους θα μπορούσε να συμβεί), τόσο θα απογοητεύεσαι από το αντρικό φύλο. Και εδώ που τα λέμε, το να απογοητευτείς είναι το ποιο ανώδυνο. Πριν από 25 περίπου χρόνια, μια κοπέλα στον ευρύτερο οικογενειακό μου κύκλο αυτοκτόνησε επειδή κάποιος με τον οποίο είχε ερωτευτεί, της έφαγε λεφτά και πήγε διακοπές με άλλη γυναίκα.

Τι θέλω να πω;

Μ@λ@κ3ς πάντα θα υπάρχουν. Όμως υπάρχουν και αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι για να σχετιστούμε μαζί τους. Φτάνει να είμαστε έτοιμοι για αυτό.

Επέτρεψε μου να σε προβοκάρω λίγο (πάντα με αγάπη).

Έστω ο αστυνομικός αποδεικνύεται ο τέλειος άντρας. Ουτοπικό, το ξέρω, αλλά ας το δεχτούμε. Καλά μέχρι εδώ; Έχοντας παραδεχτεί και η ίδια για τον εαυτό σου, ότι έχεις κάποια θεματάκια να επιλύσεις μέσα σου, πιστεύεις ότι αυτός ο "τέλειος" άντρας θα καθόταν να σε βοηθήσει και να σου σταθεί; Δεν θα έψαχνε και αυτός για κάτι αντίστοιχα "τέλειο"; Άδικο θα είχε να ψάχνει για κάτι αντίστοιχα "τέλειο" και συμβατό με την δική του "τελειότητα";

Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό σου το λέω για να βοηθήσω. Όχι για να σε στεναχωρήσω. 

Οι σχέσεις δεν είναι ανέξοδες. Θέλουν δουλειά, κόπο, προσπάθεια και συνέπεια για να αποδώσουν καρπούς. Και για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να τα έχουμε βρει με τον εαυτό μας. Πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει δηλαδή;

Με πολύ αγάπη και σεβασμό στο πρόσωπο σου,

GoldenM

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ρε καλή μου, 
> 
> Πες μου σε παρακαλώ πολύ, πόσο σοβαρά θα μπορούσε να σε δει; Ακόμα δεν γνωριστήκατε καλά καλά. Ακόμα δεν φιληθήκατε ή δεν κάνατε "φάση". Πόσο να σου δείξει ότι σε θέλει, έστω και αν υποθετικά ήταν ο τελειότερος άντρας στον πλανήτη γη; 
> 
> Αποστολία,
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις περάσει πολλά. Όπως όμως έχω ξαναπεί, φοβούμενος ότι σε έχω κουράσει κιόλας, ασυναίσθητα ψάχνεις έναν εξιδανικευμένο άντρα, όπως τον έχεις πλάσει στο μυαλό σου, ο οποίος θα έρθει και θα σε "σώσει" από όσα σε έχουν ταλαιπωρήσει. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι πως αυτός ο "ιδανικός-ήρωας" άντρας δεν υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα και δεν γίνεται κιόλας να υπάρξει. *Και σε συμβουλεύω με πάρα πολύ αγάπη, αν ποτέ βρεις έναν τέτοιο άντρα να φύγεις μακριά!!! Τρέχοντας!!! Ξέρεις γιατί; Γιατί 100000000% η εικόνα αυτή του τέλειου άντρα θα είναι ψεύτικη.* 
> ...


Θα σταθω στο πρωτο κομμάτι μόνο. Όταν λέω να με δει σοβαρά δεν εννοώ να πάω για γάμο. Αλλωστε είμαι κατά του γάμου.αλλά πες μου εσύ σαν άντρας όταν γνωριζεις μια κοπέλα που την έχεις δει μια φορά. Μιλησατε ένα τεταρτο και στο τηλεφωνο πολύ λιγο και της ζητάς να την δεις θα τις προτεινες για πρώτο ραντεβού ένα μέρος σχεδον ερημικο μακριά από κοσμο?πες μου γιατί δεν μπορεί να λέμε μόνο ότι εγώ έχω θέματα με τον εαυτο μου και ότι εσείς οι αντρες ειστε νορμαλ.πως ένα άντρας λέει σε μια γυναίκα χωρίς να την ξέρει τι κούκλαρα που εισαι και να την αγκαλιαζει και να την χουφτωνει στο πρώτο ούτε καν ραντεβού απλά συναντηση?

----------


## GoldenM

> Θα σταθω στο πρωτο κομμάτι μόνο. Όταν λέω να με δει σοβαρά δεν εννοώ να πάω για γάμο. Αλλωστε είμαι κατά του γάμου.αλλά πες μου εσύ σαν άντρας όταν γνωριζεις μια κοπέλα που την έχεις δει μια φορά. Μιλησατε ένα τεταρτο και στο τηλεφωνο πολύ λιγο και της ζητάς να την δεις θα τις προτεινες για πρώτο ραντεβού ένα μέρος σχεδον ερημικο μακριά από κοσμο?πες μου γιατί δεν μπορεί να λέμε μόνο ότι εγώ έχω θέματα με τον εαυτο μου και ότι εσείς οι αντρες ειστε νορμαλ.πως ένα άντρας λέει στον μια γυναίκα χωρίς να την ξέρει τι κούκλαρα που εισαι και να την αγκαλιαζει και να την χουφτωνει στο πρώτο ούτε καν ραντεβού απλά συναντηση?


Θέλεις να σου πω ότι έχεις δίκιο; 

Έχεις δίκιο λοιπόν. Σε βοηθάει μια τέτοια προσέγγιση; Νομίζω καθόλου. Απλά δρα ανακουφιστικά για λίγο πάνω στον ψυχισμό σου. Ουσιαστικά όμως δεν σε βοηθά.

Ας το δούμε λοιπόν λίγο αναλυτικότερα.

Αυτός ο άντρας ήταν ένας άγνωστος που σε προσέγγισε. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να είναι από Άγιος μέχρι και Διάβολος. Δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις το ποιόν του και τις πραγματικές του προθέσεις.

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που θα πω τώρα σε σοκάρει, αλλά υπάρχουν άντρες που απλώνουν χέρι από τη πρώτη στιγμή. Είναι μια πραγματικότητα. Δεν λέω ότι είναι καλό ή κακό να γίνεται, γιατί στη ζωή υπάρχουν τα πάντα. Οφείλουμε να το δεχτούμε αυτό, ως γεγονός. 

Και τώρα το κρίσιμο ερώτημα:

*Εσύ πως αντέδρασες όταν σε αγκάλιασε και σε χούφτωσε; Του είπες κατέβασε τα ξερά σου; Του είπες ξέρεις δεν συνηθίζω να δέχομαι τόσο έντονα κοπλιμέντα από αγνώστους, μιας και το θεωρώ αποκρουστικό/ενοχλητικο;*  

Αν έκανες το παραπάνω τότε αυτός πως αντέδρασε; Άλλαξε η συμπεριφορά του ή συνέχισε το ίδιο;

Αν άλλαξε η συμπεριφορά του τότε βλέπεις ότι προφανώς και δεν είναι ζώο, αλλά τελείως αδέξιος/ανίδεος στο να προσεγγίσει επικοινωνιακά μια κοπέλα. Αν του είπες ότι δεν εγκρίνεις τη συμπεριφορά του και δεν άλλαξε αμέσως, τότε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να ασχοληθείς άλλο μαζί του.

Αν όμως Αποστολία δεν του είπες τίποτα, και άφησες αυτή τη συμπεριφορά του να περάσει έτσι, τότε ξέρεις τι μήνυμα του περνάς; Του περνάς το μήνυμα ότι όλα είναι καλά. Ότι είσαι σύμφωνη με τη συμπεριφορά του και ουσιαστικά τον ενθαρρύνεις να συνεχίσει στο ίδιο συμπεριφορικό μοτίβο.

Και γιατί δεν του είπες τίποτα Αποστολία;

Μήπως γιατί σου λείπει η αυτοεκτίμηση, ώστε να εκφράσεις και να του κοινοποιήσεις την δυσαρέσκεια σου; Μήπως γιατί ψάχνεις να σου δώσει κάτι για να καλυφθεί ένα κενό μέσα σου;

Ομοίως και στο θέμα του ραντεβού. Αυτός πρότεινε ερημική τοποθεσία. Εσύ μπορούσες να του πεις πως δεν αισθάνεσαι άνετα με κάτι τέτοιο και ταυτόχρονα να προτείνεις κάποιο άλλο μέρος, σε πιο ασφαλές σημείο.

Το έκανες; Αν ναι, τότε πως αντέδρασε; Θύμωσε; Τότε να πάει στην ευχή της Παναγίας, να βρει αλλού ότι ζητάει. Αποδέχτηκε το αίτημα σου; Τότε, προφανώς και δεν είναι ένα ζώο, αλλά ενδιαφέρεται για σένα.

Τι θέλω να σου δείξω με όλες αυτές τις ερωτήσεις;

Ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε. Δεν μπορούμε να το γνωρίζουμε, ούτε να το ελέγξουμε εκ προοιμίου.

Τι μπορούμε όμως να κάνουμε; 

Εφόσον είμαστε σίγουροι για τον εαυτό μας, να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τις προθέσεις μας. Αυτό προϋποθέτει αυτοεκτίμηση Αποστολία. Αλλιώς δεν είναι δυνατόν να επιτευχθεί.

Ουσιαστικά Αποστολία, η αυτοεκτίμηση έχει να κάνει με την συνειδητοποίηση ότι ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει την δύναμη να ορίσει την συμπεριφορά του και να κάνει τις επιλογές του με πλήρη ευθύνη και επίγνωση. 

Εμείς ορίζουμε τις ζωές μας. Ούτε οι άντρες που κακώς χαρακτηρίζονται ζώα. Ούτε οι γυναίκες που κακώς χαρακτηρίζονται Π)&τ@Ν#ς.

Αυτοεκτίμηση σημαίνει ανάληψη ευθύνης. Πάντα υπάρχει τρόπος αντιμετώπισης σε όλα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Θέλεις να σου πω ότι έχεις δίκιο; 
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο λοιπόν. Σε βοηθάει μια τέτοια προσέγγιση; Νομίζω καθόλου. Απλά δρα ανακουφιστικά για λίγο πάνω στον ψυχισμό σου. Ουσιαστικά όμως δεν σε βοηθά.
> 
> Ας το δούμε λοιπόν λίγο αναλυτικότερα.
> 
> Αυτός ο άντρας ήταν ένας άγνωστος που σε προσέγγισε. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να είναι από Άγιος μέχρι και Διάβολος. Δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις το ποιόν του και τις πραγματικές του προθέσεις.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που θα πω τώρα σε σοκάρει, αλλά υπάρχουν άντρες που απλώνουν χέρι από τη πρώτη στιγμή. Είναι μια πραγματικότητα. Δεν λέω ότι είναι καλό ή κακό να γίνεται, γιατί στη ζωή υπάρχουν τα πάντα. Οφείλουμε να το δεχτούμε αυτό, ως γεγονός. 
> ...


Δεν του ειπα κατεβασε τα ξερά σου του είπα να μην το κάνεις γιατί βιαζεται πολύ. Και αυτό είπες ενταξει και μετα το ξανά έκανε. Και ξανά εγώ τα ίδια. Μου λέει άμα θεωρείς ότι βιάζομαι με μια αγκαλια ενταξει θα σταματήσω. Όσο για την ερημικη τοποθεσία του είχα πει από την αρχή πάμε για ένα καφέ τις πρωινες ωρες και οχι το βράδυ.αλλά αυτός διαλεξε να πάμε εκεί γιατι ειχε υπηρεσια και δεν έπρεπε να τον δει κανείς και μου είπε θα πηγαιναμε και στον κοσμο αλλά πρέπει να βγάλω τη στολη γιατί είμαι σε ώρα εργασιας.ε σαν χαζη και εγω πηγα.εγώ θεωρώ ότι όταν κάποιος απλωνει χέρι απ το πρωτο ραντεβού και σε γεμιζει τοσαααα κομπλιμεντα κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## GoldenM

> Δεν του ειπα κατεβασε τα ξερά σου του είπα να μην το κάνεις γιατί βιαζεται πολύ. Και αυτό είπες ενταξει και μετα το ξανά έκανε. Και ξανά εγώ τα ίδια. Μου λέει άμα θεωρείς ότι βιάζομαι με μια αγκαλια ενταξει θα σταματήσω. Όσο για την ερημικη τοποθεσία του είχα πει από την αρχή πάμε για ένα καφέ τις πρωινες ωρες και οχι το βράδυ.αλλά αυτός διαλεξε να πάμε εκεί γιατι ειχε υπηρεσια και δεν έπρεπε να τον δει κανείς και μου είπε θα πηγαιναμε και στον κοσμο αλλά πρέπει να βγάλω τη στολη γιατί είμαι σε ώρα εργασιας.ε σαν χαζη και εγω πηγα.εγώ θεωρώ ότι όταν κάποιος απλωνει χέρι απ το πρωτο ραντεβού και σε γεμιζει τοσαααα κομπλιμεντα κάτι δεν πάει καλά.


Βλέπεις λοιπόν ότι όλα είναι απλά και ξεκάθαρα;

Θέλει κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορείς να του προσφέρεις ή δεν είσαι διαθέσιμη να προσφέρεις.

Μην σπαταλάς το χρόνο σου και μη μένεις αποπροσανατολισμένη. Κάνε αυτό που πρέπει για σένα. Δούλεψε με τον εαυτό σου και θα έρθει και αυτό που πρέπει ως σχέση.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Βλέπεις λοιπόν ότι όλα είναι απλά και ξεκάθαρα;
> 
> Θέλει κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορείς να του προσφέρεις ή δεν είσαι διαθέσιμη να προσφέρεις.
> 
> Μην σπαταλάς το χρόνο σου και μη μένεις αποπροσανατολισμένη. Κάνε αυτό που πρέπει για σένα. Δούλεψε με τον εαυτό σου και θα έρθει και αυτό που πρέπει ως σχέση.


Αυτό που θέλει είναι κάτι που θέλω να δωσω αλλά μάλλον δεν μπόρω.ειναι κρίμα να χάνω τη ζωή μου γι αυτό. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να κανω κάτι αλλο

----------


## GoldenM

> Αυτό που θέλει είναι κάτι που θέλω να δωσω αλλά μάλλον δεν μπόρω.ειναι κρίμα να χάνω τη ζωή μου γι αυτό. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να κανω κάτι αλλο


Διαφωνώ Αποστολία.

Δεν σου λείπει κάτι σε επίπεδο ανατομίας, ώστε να μην είσαι σε θέση να κάνεις έρωτα. Η δυσλειτουργία αυτή έχει να κάνει με ψυχολογικούς λόγους και εμπόδια.

Πρέπει να δουλέψεις σοβαρά με έναν αξιόπιστο ειδικό.

Θεωρώ ότι και η υπάρχουσα σχέση σου έχει κάνει κακό, υπό την έννοια ότι είσαι βολεμένη σε μια σχέση χωρίς επαφή. Δεν καταλαβαίνεις όμως έτσι ότι εγκλωβίζεσαι σε μια εσφαλμένη και μη λειτουργική κατάσταση.

Δεν είμαι ειδικός ψυχικής υγείας για να σου πω πως θα ξεπεράσει τη φοβία για σεξ. Ξέρω όμως ότι αν δεν πάρεις εσύ την απόφαση να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου, κανένας δεν θα το κάνει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Διαφωνώ Αποστολία.
> 
> Δεν σου λείπει κάτι σε επίπεδο ανατομίας, ώστε να μην είσαι σε θέση να κάνεις έρωτα. Η δυσλειτουργία αυτή έχει να κάνει με ψυχολογικούς λόγους και εμπόδια.
> 
> Πρέπει να δουλέψεις σοβαρά με έναν αξιόπιστο ειδικό.
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι και η υπάρχουσα σχέση σου έχει κάνει κακό, υπό την έννοια ότι είσαι βολεμένη σε μια σχέση χωρίς επαφή. Δεν καταλαβαίνεις όμως έτσι ότι εγκλωβίζεσαι σε μια εσφαλμένη και μη λειτουργική κατάσταση.
> 
> Δεν είμαι ειδικός ψυχικής υγείας για να σου πω πως θα ξεπεράσει τη φοβία για σεξ. Ξέρω όμως ότι αν δεν πάρεις εσύ την απόφαση να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου, κανένας δεν θα το κάνει.


Έχω κάνει προσπαθειες. Σε σεξολογο δυστυχως δεν μπορώ να πάω γιατί είναι πάρα πολύ μακρια από εκεί που μενω

----------


## elisabet

Πάντως εγώ να κάνω λίγο τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου και να αντιστρέψω το σενάριο για να δούμε και την δική σου πλευρά στην ιστορία με τον μπάτσο. 
Εσύ λοιπόν παραπονιέσαι πως οι άντρες είναι ψεύτες γενικά και σκάρτοι. Και δεν λένε ευθέως και ανοιχτά αυτό που θέλουν.
Για να δούμε λίγο αν εσύ είσαι ξεκάθαρη και ειλικρινής όμως όπως απαιτείς από τους άλλους.

Ο μπάτσος έδειξε κατ εμε ξεκάθαρα τις προθέσεις του. Σε είδε, σε γούσταρε και σου έδειξε με εντελώς ξεκάθαρο τρόπο οτι θέλει να κάνει σεξ μαζί σου. (τίποτα μεπτό για μένα ως εδώ, απόλυτα φυσιολογικό τον βρίσκω).
Εσύ από την άλλη ταυτόχρονα διατηρείς και μια άλλη σχέση την οποία δεν έχεις πρόθεση να διακόψεις. Του είπες άραγε του μπάτσου ότι έχεις σχέση; Αν όχι, να το πρώτο ψέμα.

Δεύτερον, ενώ δεν προτίθεσαι να κάνεις σεξ μαζί του, τον αφήνεις να πιστεύει πως θα κάνεις. Μη μου πεις όχι δεν τον αφήνω, γιατί ξέρουμε και οι δύο πως αυτό είναι ψέμα. Φυσικά και τον αφήνεις να πιστεύει πως θα κάνεις σεξ. Γιαυτό κιόλας λες πως αν καταλάβει πως δεν πρόκειται να του κάτσεις θα σε παρατήσει, προσπαθείς να το παρατείνεις αυτό, να μην το καταλάβει. Εξάλλου όταν μια γυναίκα δέχεται να βγει ραντεβού με έναν άγνωστο σε μια ερημιά.... ε λογικό ο άλλος να θεωρήσει πως μάλλον είναι διαθέσιμη για σεξ. Προσπαθείς να τον τεστάρεις λοιπόν, να δεις πόσο είναι διατεθειμένος να μείνει χωρίς σεξ.

Οπότε εσύ τι κάνεις; Ξέρεις τι θέλει αυτός, ξέρεις πως αυτό που θέλει δεν θα το δώσεις αλλά προσπαθείς να το τρενάρεις γιατί σου αρέσει αυτό που γίνεται. Σου τονώνει την αυτοπεποίθηση το να σε κυνηγάει κάποιος νομίζοντας πως θα σε ρίξει.

Πεσμου ειλικρινά βρε Αποστολία αν ήσουν τρίτος, σε ποιον από τους δύο θα απέδιδες ψεύτικη και υποκριτική συμπεριφορά με σκοπό να κερδίσει αυτό που θέλει ή οτι προσπαθεί να χρησιμοποιησεί τον άλλον;

Δεν στα λέω με κακία, στα λέω χύμα γιατί έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω να ρίχνουμε συνεχώς το φταίξιμο στους άλλους και μεις οι αθώες περιστερές.
Κι ελπίζω να σε βοηθάω να σκεφτείς κάτι παραπάνω στο ερώτημα γιατί προσελκύεις ακατάλληλους άντρες. Αν εσύ η ίδια έχεις όχι ξεκάθαρη στάση απέναντι τους Αποστολία, κανείς δεν θα είναι ξεκάθαρος μαζί σου επίσης.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πάντως εγώ να κάνω λίγο τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου και να αντιστρέψω το σενάριο για να δούμε και την δική σου πλευρά στην ιστορία με τον μπάτσο. 
> Εσύ λοιπόν παραπονιέσαι πως οι άντρες είναι ψεύτες γενικά και σκάρτοι. Και δεν λένε ευθέως και ανοιχτά αυτό που θέλουν.
> Για να δούμε λίγο αν εσύ είσαι ξεκάθαρη και ειλικρινής όμως όπως απαιτείς από τους άλλους.
> 
> Ο μπάτσος έδειξε κατ εμε ξεκάθαρα τις προθέσεις του. Σε είδε, σε γούσταρε και σου έδειξε με εντελώς ξεκάθαρο τρόπο οτι θέλει να κάνει σεξ μαζί σου. (τίποτα μεπτό για μένα ως εδώ, απόλυτα φυσιολογικό τον βρίσκω).
> Εσύ από την άλλη ταυτόχρονα διατηρείς και μια άλλη σχέση την οποία δεν έχεις πρόθεση να διακόψεις. Του είπες άραγε του μπάτσου ότι έχεις σχέση; Αν όχι, να το πρώτο ψέμα.
> 
> Δεύτερον, ενώ δεν προτίθεσαι να κάνεις σεξ μαζί του, τον αφήνεις να πιστεύει πως θα κάνεις. Μη μου πεις όχι δεν τον αφήνω, γιατί ξέρουμε και οι δύο πως αυτό είναι ψέμα. Φυσικά και τον αφήνεις να πιστεύει πως θα κάνεις σεξ. Γιαυτό κιόλας λες πως αν καταλάβει πως δεν πρόκειται να του κάτσεις θα σε παρατήσει, προσπαθείς να το παρατείνεις αυτό, να μην το καταλάβει. Εξάλλου όταν μια γυναίκα δέχεται να βγει ραντεβού με έναν άγνωστο σε μια ερημιά.... ε λογικό ο άλλος να θεωρήσει πως μάλλον είναι διαθέσιμη για σεξ. Προσπαθείς να τον τεστάρεις λοιπόν, να δεις πόσο είναι διατεθειμένος να μείνει χωρίς σεξ.
> 
> ...


Εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είμαι ξεκάθαρη και σωστη απεναντι τους. Ειδικα στο φίλο μου.γιατί ο άλλος δεν ξέρω αν έχει και αυτός σχέση γιατί αν δεν είχε ίσως να μου φεροταν λίγο πιο σοβαρά. Εγώ ήθελα να βγω με τον αστυνομο για να δω πως θα μου φερθει και που τα πάει. Εφόσον είδα εγω και όλοι εσείς το ίδιο θεωρείται ότι θέλει μόνο σεξ δεν προτιθεμαι να ξανά βγω μαζί του και δεν προσπαθω να τρεναρω κάτι επί σκοπού. 
Ξέρεις ειλικρινα τι θα θελα?να κανω σεξ είτε με τον μπάτσο είτε με τον φίλο μου ειτε με εναν οποιονδηποτε άλλον να μου φύγει πλέον αυτό το βασανο.δέν με νοιαζει που με ποιον και πότε αλλά με νοιάζει να γίνει. Βλεπωντας ότι έχω δύο χρόνια σχέση και δεν γινεται ούτε με τον πρωτο έγινε προσπαθω να πιαστω από οποιον βρω πιστευοντας ότι αυτός θα με βοηθησει.τον βλέπω σαν σωτηρα μου.αλλά απ ότι φαίνεται κάνεις δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει,καθώς ούτε εγώ μπορω να βοηθησω τον εαυτό μου. Με αυτό που κάνω φυσικά και νιώθω άσχημα.αλλά στο τέλος ξέρω ότι δεν θα πληγωθει κανένας από τους άλλους πάρα μόνο εγώ.με τον σύντροφό μου έχω αγάπη αλλά μου λείπει το πάθος και με τον μπατσο έχω πάθος αλλά μου λείπει το συναισθημα.επομένως καθε μερα κάνω τρύπες στο νερο.το φταιξιμο προφανως και είναι όλο δικό μου

----------


## elisabet

> Εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είμαι ξεκάθαρη και σωστη απεναντι τους. Ειδικα στο φίλο μου.γιατί ο άλλος δεν ξέρω αν έχει και αυτός σχέση γιατί αν δεν είχε ίσως να μου φεροταν λίγο πιο σοβαρά. Εγώ ήθελα να βγω με τον αστυνομο για να δω πως θα μου φερθει και που τα πάει. Εφόσον είδα εγω και όλοι εσείς το ίδιο θεωρείται ότι θέλει μόνο σεξ δεν προτιθεμαι να ξανά βγω μαζί του και δεν προσπαθω να τρεναρω κάτι επί σκοπού. 
> Ξέρεις ειλικρινα τι θα θελα?να κανω σεξ είτε με τον μπάτσο είτε με τον φίλο μου ειτε με εναν οποιονδηποτε άλλον να μου φύγει πλέον αυτό το βασανο.δέν με νοιαζει που με ποιον και πότε αλλά με νοιάζει να γίνει. Βλεπωντας ότι έχω δύο χρόνια σχέση και δεν γινεται ούτε με τον πρωτο έγινε προσπαθω να πιαστω από οποιον βρω πιστευοντας ότι αυτός θα με βοηθησει.τον βλέπω σαν σωτηρα μου.αλλά απ ότι φαίνεται κάνεις δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει,καθώς ούτε εγώ μπορω να βοηθησω τον εαυτό μου. Με αυτό που κάνω φυσικά και νιώθω άσχημα.αλλά στο τέλος ξέρω ότι δεν θα πληγωθει κανένας από τους άλλους πάρα μόνο εγώ.με τον σύντροφό μου έχω αγάπη αλλά μου λείπει το πάθος και με τον μπατσο έχω πάθος αλλά μου λείπει το συναισθημα.επομένως καθε μερα κάνω τρύπες στο νερο.το φταιξιμο προφανως και είναι όλο δικό μου


Το ξέρω Αποστολία μου, το βλέπω. Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι προσπαθείς να πιαστείς από παντού και να βρεις μια λύση. Και μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτό που λες ότι θες απλά να κάνεις σεξ και ας είναι με όποιον να ναι.
Όμως έχει μια σειρά από λάθη το σκεπτικό σου κι αναγκαστικά θα φας τα μούτρα σου, αυτό προσπαθούμε να σου πούμε όλοι.

Το να σε βλέπει σοβαρά ή όχι ο μπάτσος δεν έχει να κάνει με τον αν έχει άλλη, αν είναι καλό παιδί ή όχι κι όλα αυτά που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου. Σου χει δημιουργηθεί μια στρεβλή εικόνα για το σεξ και προφανώς είναι και ένας από τους λόγους που δεν κάνεις σεξ. Το χεις δαιμονοποιήσει. Το θεωρείς μέσα σου κάτι κακό και βρώμικο όσο κι αν το μυαλό σου σου λέει το αντίθετο. Δεν κάνει τίποτα στραβό ο μπάτσος. Θέλει απλά να κάνει σεξ μαζί σου όπως θα θέλε κάθε νορμαλ άντρας που σε γούσταρε. Δεν ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να θέλει κάτι πιο σοβαρό από σένα, γιατί δεν σε ξέρει ακόμα!!!! Αυτό μπορεί να προκύψει ή να μην προκύψει στο μέλλον.

Επίσης δεν είσαι 15 για να σου φαίνεται παράξενο και δεν ξέρω γω τι το να σε αγκαλιάζει κάποιος ή να σε χαιδεύει στο πρώτο ραντεβού. Είσαι μεγάλη γυναίκα!!! Είναι λες και αρνείσαι να δεχτείς και να ζήσεις την ηλικία σου Αποστολία.

Ακόμα είναι λάθος να πιστεύεις πως η συμεπριφορά σου μπορεί να πληγώσει μόνο εσένα την ίδια. Μόλις σου απέδειξα ότι η συμπεριφορά σου απέναντι στον μπάτσο είναι ανέντιμη. Πώς ξέρεις ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να πληγώσει κάποιον η συμπεριφορά σου; Αν σε ερωτευόταν και μετά ανακάλυπτε πως εσύ δεν θες να κάνεις σεξ μαζί του πώς λες να ένιωθε; Φυσικά και θα ένιωθε ακυρωμένος και προδομένος.

Οι ενοχές δεν βοηθάνε. Γεμίζεις ενοχές αλλά συνεχίζεις να κινείσαι στο ίδιο μοτίβο πεισματικά. Λες θέλω να λύσω το πρόβλημα μου κι ενώ από την πρώτη στιγμή ΟΛΟΙ σχεδόν σου υποδείξαμε την λύση που είναι ο ειδικός, βρίσκεις αμέτρητες δικαιολογίες στον εαυτό σου για να μην το κάνεις. Λες προσπάθησες. Να ξαναπροσπαθήσεις Αποστολία. Αν σε νοιάζει να λύσεις το π΄ροβλημα σου να προσπαθείς ξανά και ξανά. Το ότι πήγες σε ΕΝΑΝ ειδικό δεν λέει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Οι άνθρωποι που έχουν προβλήματα, και πολύ πιο σοβαρά από τα δικά σου και θέλουν να τα λύσουν προσπαθούν ξανά και ξανά, κάνουν το σκατό τους παξιμάδι να βρουν λεφτά, κάνουν οτι περνά απτο χέρι τους να βοηθηθούν. Εσύ δείχνεις να μην ΘΕΣ να βοηθηθείς. ¨Εχεις παραδωθεί στην μοίρα σου και περιμένεις έναν άντρα να σε σώσει. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν μπορεί να σε σώσει!!!!

Συνελθε και πάρε την ζωή στα χέρια σου. Βρες έναν καλό ψυχολόγο/ σεξολόγο και δείξε έμπρακτα ότι θες λύσεις κι όχι μαγικά ραβδιά. Περνάνε τα καλύτερα χρόνια της ζωής σου, θα μπορούσες να έχεις βρει έναν σύντροφο που να σε καλύπτει και να απολαμβάνεις την ζωή σου και τον έρωτα και συ κάθεσαι και κλαις την μοίρα σου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι οπως πας θα καταληξεις σε καποια αρσενικη παπια που θα το παιζει κουλοχερης για να νιωσεις τη διαφορα αφου οι περισσοτερες γυναικες αυτον διαλεγουν

----------


## GoldenM

> Εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είμαι ξεκάθαρη και σωστη απεναντι τους. Ειδικα στο φίλο μου.γιατί ο άλλος δεν ξέρω αν έχει και αυτός σχέση γιατί αν δεν είχε ίσως να μου φεροταν λίγο πιο σοβαρά. Εγώ ήθελα να βγω με τον αστυνομο για να δω πως θα μου φερθει και που τα πάει. Εφόσον είδα εγω και όλοι εσείς το ίδιο θεωρείται ότι θέλει μόνο σεξ δεν προτιθεμαι να ξανά βγω μαζί του και δεν προσπαθω να τρεναρω κάτι επί σκοπού. 
> Ξέρεις ειλικρινα τι θα θελα?να κανω σεξ είτε με τον μπάτσο είτε με τον φίλο μου ειτε με εναν οποιονδηποτε άλλον να μου φύγει πλέον αυτό το βασανο.δέν με νοιαζει που με ποιον και πότε αλλά με νοιάζει να γίνει. Βλεπωντας ότι έχω δύο χρόνια σχέση και δεν γινεται ούτε με τον πρωτο έγινε προσπαθω να πιαστω από οποιον βρω πιστευοντας ότι αυτός θα με βοηθησει.τον βλέπω σαν σωτηρα μου.αλλά απ ότι φαίνεται κάνεις δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει,καθώς ούτε εγώ μπορω να βοηθησω τον εαυτό μου. Με αυτό που κάνω φυσικά και νιώθω άσχημα.αλλά στο τέλος ξέρω ότι δεν θα πληγωθει κανένας από τους άλλους πάρα μόνο εγώ.με τον σύντροφό μου έχω αγάπη αλλά μου λείπει το πάθος και με τον μπατσο έχω πάθος αλλά μου λείπει το συναισθημα.επομένως καθε μερα κάνω τρύπες στο νερο.το φταιξιμο προφανως και είναι όλο δικό μου


Άντε και έκανες σεξ.

Πιστεύεις πως θα το απολαύσεις; Επειδή είσαι άπειρη το πιθανότερο είναι να μην σου αρέσει τις πρώτες φορές.

Και μετά τι;

Αυτά είναι ημίμετρα.

Κάνε μια συζήτηση με τον τωρινό σύντροφο σου. Πες του ότι θέλεις να κάνεις σεξ και πρέπει να αποφασίσετε αν θα το κάνετε μαζί ή όχι. Αν σου πει ότι θέλει και αυτός αλλά έχει τις όποιες αναστολές, κατευθείαν και οι δύο σε ειδικό.

Σε άλλη περίπτωση χωρίζεις και πας μόνη σου σε ειδικό.

Η υποστήριξη από ειδικό είναι για σένα μονόδρομος σε κάθε επιλογή.

Το να μείνεις μόνη σου για ένα διάστημα δεν είναι κακό. Θα σε βοηθήσει να ξεκαθαρίσεις τις σκέψεις σου.

Και κάτι ακόμα.

Το γεγονός ότι ο αστυνομικός θέλει σεξ, δεν αποκλείει το ενδεχόμενο να αναπτύξει και συναισθήματα για σένα. Φαντάζεσαι πόσο άσχημο θα ήταν για αυτόν να αρχίσει να σε ερωτεύεται; Φαντάζεσαι την αδικία να υποφέρει συναισθηματικά για κάτι που ο ίδιος δεν ευθύνεται, αφού θα έχει παραπλανηθεί. 

Όταν γνωρίσεις έναν νέο άντρα ή αν το προχωρήσεις με τον αστυνομικό, πρέπει να τον ενημερώσεις για το θέμα που έχεις. Να είναι προετοιμασμένος, ώστε να δείξει κατανόηση και ανοχή. Αν τον αφήνεις να νομίζει ότι έχει να κάνει με μια έμπειρη κοπέλα, τότε το φταίξιμο για ότι άσχημο νοιώσεις πάει σε σένα.

Έχεις πολύ δουλειά να κάνεις. ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ!!!!

Και χρειάζεται να κάνεις άμεσα ένα καλό ξεκαθάρισμα. Ακόμα και να είχες κάνει απόψε σεξ με κάποιον, οι σχέσεις σου θέλουν οριοθέτηση και ξεκαθάρισμα.

Φαντάζομαι κατανοείς ότι στα λέω αυτά με αγάπη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σε προσεγγιζουν αυτοι που εχουν τις ιδιες πεποιθησεις με σενα απλα η διαφορα ειναι οτι εσυ λες καλυτερα μονη μου ενω αυτοι λενε καλυτερα μαζι ενω δε το ενοουν.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Το ξέρω Αποστολία μου, το βλέπω. Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι προσπαθείς να πιαστείς από παντού και να βρεις μια λύση. Και μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτό που λες ότι θες απλά να κάνεις σεξ και ας είναι με όποιον να ναι.
> Όμως έχει μια σειρά από λάθη το σκεπτικό σου κι αναγκαστικά θα φας τα μούτρα σου, αυτό προσπαθούμε να σου πούμε όλοι.
> 
> Το να σε βλέπει σοβαρά ή όχι ο μπάτσος δεν έχει να κάνει με τον αν έχει άλλη, αν είναι καλό παιδί ή όχι κι όλα αυτά που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου. Σου χει δημιουργηθεί μια στρεβλή εικόνα για το σεξ και προφανώς είναι και ένας από τους λόγους που δεν κάνεις σεξ. Το χεις δαιμονοποιήσει. Το θεωρείς μέσα σου κάτι κακό και βρώμικο όσο κι αν το μυαλό σου σου λέει το αντίθετο. Δεν κάνει τίποτα στραβό ο μπάτσος. Θέλει απλά να κάνει σεξ μαζί σου όπως θα θέλε κάθε νορμαλ άντρας που σε γούσταρε. Δεν ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να θέλει κάτι πιο σοβαρό από σένα, γιατί δεν σε ξέρει ακόμα!!!! Αυτό μπορεί να προκύψει ή να μην προκύψει στο μέλλον.
> 
> Επίσης δεν είσαι 15 για να σου φαίνεται παράξενο και δεν ξέρω γω τι το να σε αγκαλιάζει κάποιος ή να σε χαιδεύει στο πρώτο ραντεβού. Είσαι μεγάλη γυναίκα!!! Είναι λες και αρνείσαι να δεχτείς και να ζήσεις την ηλικία σου Αποστολία.
> 
> Ακόμα είναι λάθος να πιστεύεις πως η συμεπριφορά σου μπορεί να πληγώσει μόνο εσένα την ίδια. Μόλις σου απέδειξα ότι η συμπεριφορά σου απέναντι στον μπάτσο είναι ανέντιμη. Πώς ξέρεις ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να πληγώσει κάποιον η συμπεριφορά σου; Αν σε ερωτευόταν και μετά ανακάλυπτε πως εσύ δεν θες να κάνεις σεξ μαζί του πώς λες να ένιωθε; Φυσικά και θα ένιωθε ακυρωμένος και προδομένος.
> 
> ...


καταρχην ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου.εχω κανει προσπαθειες για να λυσω το θεμα του σεξ.πρωτα απο ολα ειχα παει σε ψυχιατρο γιατι μαζι και με αυτο το θεμα ειχα μια μικρη καταθλιψη και δεν μπορουσα να την αντιμετωπισω χωρις ιατρικη αγωγη.εν συνεχεια πηγα σε ψυχολογο περιπου ενα χρονο ισως και λιγο λιγοτερο.οχι μονο δεν με εκανε καλυτερα αλλα αισθανομουν πιεση και καθε φορα που εφευγα απο εκει εκλαιγα οποτε επρεπε να διακοψω.τωρα με παρακολουθει νευρολογος-ομοιοπαθητικος.θα μου πεις τωρα τι μαλακιες λεει αυτη τι να κανει ο ομοιοπαθητικος στο θεμα του σεξ?αυτος μου εδωσε καποια φυτικα χαπια για το αγχος και γενικα για ολα αυτα που εχω και ακολοθω αυτην την αγωγη.μου ειπε ακομη να μην απευθυνθω σε ψυχολογο γιατι θα με φορτισει περισσοτερο και εγω δεν ειμαι σε θεση για αλλαγες ακομη μεχρι να σταθεροποιησω τα συναισθηματα μου.βεβαια πηγα σε αυτον γιατι το αγορι μου ηθελε.εγω θεωρω οτι δεν κανει τιποτα ο συγκεκριμενος γιατρος.ειπαμε με το φιλο μου οτι αν δεν γινει κατι και με αυτον θα αναζητησουμε κατι αλλο ψυχολογο αλλο η σεξολογο που βρισκεται 300 χιλιομετρ μακρια μας.εγω φυσικα και λογο του οικονομικου δεν θελω να παω στον σεξολογο.δηλαδη αν ειναι να φτιαξω το σεξ και να παθω καταθλιψη επειδη δεν θα εχω χρηματα και θα πιεστω δεν θελω.αλλα κατι θα κανω γι αυτο δεν θα μεινω ετσι.απλα επειδη ο φιλος μου δεν με πιεζει για σεξ ηθελα και εγω να χαλαρωσω απο αυτο το θεμα.αν γινεται για ενα διαστημα να μην το σκεφτομαι καν,γιατι ειχα φαει τετοια πιεση με τον πρωην που ναι το σιχαθηκα αυτο το κομματι.στο μυαλο μου ομως δεν εχω το σεξ κατι σαν βρωμικο οπως λες.απεναντιας ηθελα να μπορουσα να κανω και να μου αρεσει το σεξ.στα ματια μου ναι φανταζει ο αστυνομικος η ο φιλος μου σαν σωτηρας.οσο για το πρωτο ραντεβου συγχωρεσε με αλλα θα σου πω οτι επειδη δεν ειμαι 15 δεν μου αρεσει ο αλλος να μου φερεται με τετοιο τροπο γιατι υποτιθεται ειμαι σε ηλικια που δεν εχω αναγκη για τετοια αλλα για κατι πιο σοβαρο,εγω ετσι βλεπω παντως ενας ωριμος αντρας δεν χουφτωνει απο το πρωτο ραντεβου.μονο αυτος που θελει σεξ οποτε καταληγω δεν θα πληγωθει αμα δεν παρει σεξ απο μενα.θα το βρει στην επομενη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Άντε και έκανες σεξ.
> 
> Πιστεύεις πως θα το απολαύσεις; Επειδή είσαι άπειρη το πιθανότερο είναι να μην σου αρέσει τις πρώτες φορές.
> 
> Και μετά τι;
> 
> Αυτά είναι ημίμετρα.
> 
> Κάνε μια συζήτηση με τον τωρινό σύντροφο σου. Πες του ότι θέλεις να κάνεις σεξ και πρέπει να αποφασίσετε αν θα το κάνετε μαζί ή όχι. Αν σου πει ότι θέλει και αυτός αλλά έχει τις όποιες αναστολές, κατευθείαν και οι δύο σε ειδικό.
> ...


για το θεμα του ειδικου εχω απαντησει και στην elisavet.εσυ θεωρεις οτι επρεπε να ειχα ενημερωσει απο το πρωτο ραντεβου για το θεμα σεξ?εγω ξερω πρωτα γνωριζονται και μετα λενε τα υπολοιπα

----------


## elisabet

> καταρχην ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου.εχω κανει προσπαθειες για να λυσω το θεμα του σεξ.πρωτα απο ολα ειχα παει σε ψυχιατρο γιατι μαζι και με αυτο το θεμα ειχα μια μικρη καταθλιψη και δεν μπορουσα να την αντιμετωπισω χωρις ιατρικη αγωγη.εν συνεχεια πηγα σε ψυχολογο περιπου ενα χρονο ισως και λιγο λιγοτερο.οχι μονο δεν με εκανε καλυτερα αλλα αισθανομουν πιεση και καθε φορα που εφευγα απο εκει εκλαιγα οποτε επρεπε να διακοψω.τωρα με παρακολουθει νευρολογος-ομοιοπαθητικος.θα μου πεις τωρα τι μαλακιες λεει αυτη τι να κανει ο ομοιοπαθητικος στο θεμα του σεξ?αυτος μου εδωσε καποια φυτικα χαπια για το αγχος και γενικα για ολα αυτα που εχω και ακολοθω αυτην την αγωγη.μου ειπε ακομη να μην απευθυνθω σε ψυχολογο γιατι θα με φορτισει περισσοτερο και εγω δεν ειμαι σε θεση για αλλαγες ακομη μεχρι να σταθεροποιησω τα συναισθηματα μου.βεβαια πηγα σε αυτον γιατι το αγορι μου ηθελε.εγω θεωρω οτι δεν κανει τιποτα ο συγκεκριμενος γιατρος.ειπαμε με το φιλο μου οτι αν δεν γινει κατι και με αυτον θα αναζητησουμε κατι αλλο ψυχολογο αλλο η σεξολογο που βρισκεται 300 χιλιομετρ μακρια μας.εγω φυσικα και λογο του οικονομικου δεν θελω να παω στον σεξολογο.δηλαδη αν ειναι να φτιαξω το σεξ και να παθω καταθλιψη επειδη δεν θα εχω χρηματα και θα πιεστω δεν θελω.αλλα κατι θα κανω γι αυτο δεν θα μεινω ετσι.απλα επειδη ο φιλος μου δεν με πιεζει για σεξ ηθελα και εγω να χαλαρωσω απο αυτο το θεμα.αν γινεται για ενα διαστημα να μην το σκεφτομαι καν,γιατι ειχα φαει τετοια πιεση με τον πρωην που ναι το σιχαθηκα αυτο το κομματι.στο μυαλο μου ομως δεν εχω το σεξ κατι σαν βρωμικο οπως λες.απεναντιας ηθελα να μπορουσα να κανω και να μου αρεσει το σεξ.στα ματια μου ναι φανταζει ο αστυνομικος η ο φιλος μου σαν σωτηρας.οσο για το πρωτο ραντεβου συγχωρεσε με αλλα θα σου πω οτι επειδη δεν ειμαι 15 δεν μου αρεσει ο αλλος να μου φερεται με τετοιο τροπο γιατι υποτιθεται ειμαι σε ηλικια που δεν εχω αναγκη για τετοια αλλα για κατι πιο σοβαρο,εγω ετσι βλεπω παντως ενας ωριμος αντρας δεν χουφτωνει απο το πρωτο ραντεβου.μονο αυτος που θελει σεξ οποτε καταληγω δεν θα πληγωθει αμα δεν παρει σεξ απο μενα.θα το βρει στην επομενη.


Κοίτα Αποστολία δεν μπορώ να έχω γνώμη για τον ψυχολόγο που πήγες. Μπορεί να μην ήταν αρκετά καταρτισμένος στο θέμα σου, μπορεί να ήταν άσχετος...μπορεί να ήταν και καλός κι εσύ να μην ήσουν έτοιμη να δεχτείς βοήθεια, δεν ξέρω τι συνέβει. Πάντως το γεγονός ότι ένιωθες πίεση κτλ που λες, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι δεν ήταν καλός ο ψυχολόγος. Δεν πάμε στον ψυχολόγο και μετά βγαίνουμε από κει και πετάμε στα σύννεφα και είμαστε τρισχαρούμενοι. Οταν έχουμε θέματα να λύσουμε με τον εαυτό μας, προφανώς θα μας είναι δυσάρεστη η εμπειρία κάποιες φορές, θα βγουν στην επιφάνεια συναισθήματα που είχαμε θάψει, θα νιώσουμε πόνο, θα βγάλουμε άρνηση και θα θέλουμε να σταματήσουμε την διαδικασία, ίσως βγάλουμε και θυμό ή απογοήτευση προς τον ψυχολόγο....όλα αυτά είναι φυσιολογικά και αναμενόμενα στην διαδικασία της ψυχοθεραπείας. Δεν ειπε κανείς πως είναι εύκολη υπόθεση και χωρίς πόνο. Ο άνθρωπος που πάει συνειδητά όμως και αναζητά λύσεις στα θέματα του, επιμένει , δεν τα παρατάει με την πρώτη δυσκολία. Κι αν κρίνει πως δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει με τον συγκεκριμένο ψυχολόγο δοκιμάζει σε άλλον και σε άλλον και σε άλλον... μέχρι να βοηθηθεί. Η δική σου συμπεριφορά δεν δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο. Στο είπα από την πρώτη φορά που άνοιξες θέμα εδώ για τον φίλο σου και το θέμα με το σεξ. Βρήκες αυτή τη σχέση και βολεύτηκες. Το πιο πιθανό είναι ο φίλος σου να έχει πιο σοβαρά θέματα από σένα στο σεξ. Δεν βοηθάτε ο ένας τον αλλον, τον βουλιάζετε!

Και συγχώρα με αλλά εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως έχεις διαστρεβλωμένη εικόνα για το σεξ. Θες να το κάνεις για κοινωνικούς κυρίως λόγους, για να μπορείς να βρεις μια σχέση που να σου αρέσει, για να μην σε θεωρούν οι άλλοι ή εσύ προβληματική...αλλά συνεχίζεις να το θεωρείς κάτι κακό. Φαίνεται παντού στα λόγια σου. Θεωρείς όποιον θέλει σεξ...μη σοβαρό, του αποδίδεις αρνητικά χαρακτηριστικά έμμεσα. Λες πχ ένας ώριμος άντρας δεν χουφτώνει απτο πρώτο ραντεβού. Οχι, μπορεί και να χουφτώνει κι ο ώριμος. Μπορεί να θέλει και σεξ απτο πρώτο ραντεβού κι αυτό δεν τον κάνει λιγότερο ώριμο ή σοβαρό. Είναι φυσιολογικό!!! Εσύ ξέρεις τι νομίζω ότι έπαθες; Απέδωσες όλα τα αρνητικά χαρακτηριστικά στον πρώτο σου που σε πίεζε για σεξ (δεν ξέρω με ποιο τρόπο το έκανε, μπορει να χεις και δίκιο και να ήταν βλάκας) και μόλις βρήκες τον δεύτερο που δεν ήθελε σεξ ούτε κι εκείνος για τους δικούς του λόγους ομως, όχι εξαιτίας του δικού σου θέματος, θεώρησες πως αυτό είναι το νορμαλ. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως. Σε μια ερωτική σχέση (δεν μιλάμε για ανθρώπους ασέξουαλ που συνειδητά δεν θέλουν σεξ ή για ανθρώπους που επιλέγουν την αποχή για θρησκευτικούς λόγους) το φυσιολογικό είναι να θέλουν σεξ και οι δύο και να το δείχνουν αυτό αποζητώντας την σωματική επαφή. Αν έβγαινες με έναν άντρα ραντεβού σε μια ερημιά και δεν έκανε κίνηση να σε φιλήσει/χαιδέψει/αγκαλιάσει τότε να ανησυχούσες πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτόν.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κοίτα Αποστολία δεν μπορώ να έχω γνώμη για τον ψυχολόγο που πήγες. Μπορεί να μην ήταν αρκετά καταρτισμένος στο θέμα σου, μπορεί να ήταν άσχετος...μπορεί να ήταν και καλός κι εσύ να μην ήσουν έτοιμη να δεχτείς βοήθεια, δεν ξέρω τι συνέβει. Πάντως το γεγονός ότι ένιωθες πίεση κτλ που λες, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι δεν ήταν καλός ο ψυχολόγος. Δεν πάμε στον ψυχολόγο και μετά βγαίνουμε από κει και πετάμε στα σύννεφα και είμαστε τρισχαρούμενοι. Οταν έχουμε θέματα να λύσουμε με τον εαυτό μας, προφανώς θα μας είναι δυσάρεστη η εμπειρία κάποιες φορές, θα βγουν στην επιφάνεια συναισθήματα που είχαμε θάψει, θα νιώσουμε πόνο, θα βγάλουμε άρνηση και θα θέλουμε να σταματήσουμε την διαδικασία, ίσως βγάλουμε και θυμό ή απογοήτευση προς τον ψυχολόγο....όλα αυτά είναι φυσιολογικά και αναμενόμενα στην διαδικασία της ψυχοθεραπείας. Δεν ειπε κανείς πως είναι εύκολη υπόθεση και χωρίς πόνο. Ο άνθρωπος που πάει συνειδητά όμως και αναζητά λύσεις στα θέματα του, επιμένει , δεν τα παρατάει με την πρώτη δυσκολία. Κι αν κρίνει πως δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει με τον συγκεκριμένο ψυχολόγο δοκιμάζει σε άλλον και σε άλλον και σε άλλον... μέχρι να βοηθηθεί. Η δική σου συμπεριφορά δεν δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο. Στο είπα από την πρώτη φορά που άνοιξες θέμα εδώ για τον φίλο σου και το θέμα με το σεξ. Βρήκες αυτή τη σχέση και βολεύτηκες. Το πιο πιθανό είναι ο φίλος σου να έχει πιο σοβαρά θέματα από σένα στο σεξ. Δεν βοηθάτε ο ένας τον αλλον, τον βουλιάζετε!
> 
> Και συγχώρα με αλλά εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως έχεις διαστρεβλωμένη εικόνα για το σεξ. Θες να το κάνεις για κοινωνικούς κυρίως λόγους, για να μπορείς να βρεις μια σχέση που να σου αρέσει, για να μην σε θεωρούν οι άλλοι ή εσύ προβληματική...αλλά συνεχίζεις να το θεωρείς κάτι κακό. Φαίνεται παντού στα λόγια σου. Θεωρείς όποιον θέλει σεξ...μη σοβαρό, του αποδίδεις αρνητικά χαρακτηριστικά έμμεσα. Λες πχ ένας ώριμος άντρας δεν χουφτώνει απτο πρώτο ραντεβού. Οχι, μπορεί και να χουφτώνει κι ο ώριμος. Μπορεί να θέλει και σεξ απτο πρώτο ραντεβού κι αυτό δεν τον κάνει λιγότερο ώριμο ή σοβαρό. Είναι φυσιολογικό!!! Εσύ ξέρεις τι νομίζω ότι έπαθες; Απέδωσες όλα τα αρνητικά χαρακτηριστικά στον πρώτο σου που σε πίεζε για σεξ (δεν ξέρω με ποιο τρόπο το έκανε, μπορει να χεις και δίκιο και να ήταν βλάκας) και μόλις βρήκες τον δεύτερο που δεν ήθελε σεξ ούτε κι εκείνος για τους δικούς του λόγους ομως, όχι εξαιτίας του δικού σου θέματος, θεώρησες πως αυτό είναι το νορμαλ. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως. Σε μια ερωτική σχέση (δεν μιλάμε για ανθρώπους ασέξουαλ που συνειδητά δεν θέλουν σεξ ή για ανθρώπους που επιλέγουν την αποχή για θρησκευτικούς λόγους) το φυσιολογικό είναι να θέλουν σεξ και οι δύο και να το δείχνουν αυτό αποζητώντας την σωματική επαφή. Αν έβγαινες με έναν άντρα ραντεβού σε μια ερημιά και δεν έκανε κίνηση να σε φιλήσει/χαιδέψει/αγκαλιάσει τότε να ανησυχούσες πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτόν.


εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι ηταν αναρμοστη συμπεριφορα.πηγα πιο ερημικα γιατι λογω δουλειας που ηταν σε υπηρεσια δεν ηθελε να τον δουν εν ωρα εργασιας και λογικο μου φαινεται.οχι οτι εγω πηγα για να χουφτωθουμε.δηλαδη οταν τις αλλες μερες του ελεγα θα παμε καπου με κοσμο για καφε γιατι δεν σε ξερω κιολας αυτος καταλαβε παμε σε ερημια?σε ολα τα αλλα συμφωνω εκτος του οτι ο φιλος μου δεν θελει να κανουμε σεξ.φυσικα και θελει.και προσπαθουμε.και πηγαμε σε ψυχολογο και σε ομοιοπαθητικο και το επομενο βημα ειναι καποιος αλλος ψυχολογος η σεξολογος.οτι το τρεναρω το θεμα εχει να κανει με τις αντοχες μου πλεον που εξασθενισαν.σεξ θελω να κανω γιατι νιωθω μιση σαν γυναικα.δεν νιωθω ολοκληρωμενη γυναικα.αν εσυ θεωρεις οτι αυτο λεγεται κοινωνικος λογος οκ.και στο κατω κατω καθε ζευγαρι κανει τα δικα του πραγματα.και εμεις εχουμε δικαιωμα αμα δεν θελουμε να μην κανουμε σεξ απλα και ομορφα.

----------


## GoldenM

> για το θεμα του ειδικου εχω απαντησει και στην elisavet.εσυ θεωρεις οτι επρεπε να ειχα ενημερωσει απο το πρωτο ραντεβου για το θεμα σεξ?εγω ξερω πρωτα γνωριζονται και μετα λενε τα υπολοιπα


Λοιπόν Αποστολία,

Θα σχολιάσω και αυτό το μήνυμα, αλλά και κάποιες απαντήσεις που έδωσες στην Ελισάβετ.

Επιζητάς κάτι σοβαρό, κατά τα λεγόμενα σου, και είσαι 30 ετών. 

Πιστεύεις πως χωρίς σεξ είναι δυνατόν μια συντροφική σχέση μεταξύ ενηλίκων να θεωρηθεί σοβαρή; Βεβαίως και όχι!!!

Αν ήσουν 15 ετών, όπως συζητάς με την Ελισάβετ, θα υπήρχε η δικαιολογία ότι το σώμα σου βιολογικά δεν είναι έτοιμο για σαρκική επαφή. Επιπρόσθετα ούτε και ψυχικά - ψυχοσωματικά θα ήσουν ώριμη για κάτι τέτοιο και θα ήταν απόλυτα κατανοητό και αποδεκτό.

Στην ηλικία που είσαι δεν υπάρχει καμία τέτοια δικαιολογία. Μόνο αν υπάρχει άλλου είδους πρόβλημα (όπως και υπάρχει δηλαδή στην περίπτωση σου) θα ήταν κατανοητό να αποφεύγεις το σεξ.

Υπάρχουν δύο επιλογές για σένα.

Είτε που θα επιμείνεις στο ότι είναι λάθος οι άντρες που επιζητούν σεξ, συνεχίζοντας να ζεις στο τέλμα που είσαι τώρα. Είτε να αναγνωρίσεις και να αποδεχτείς το πρόβλημα σου και την ευθύνη που σε βαραίνει αποκλειστικά και μόνο εσένα, ώστε να το επιλύσεις.

Δεν υπάρχει τρίτη λύση. Λυπάμαι.

Τώρα, η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως το καλλίτερο για σένα θα ήταν να μείνεις μόνη, χωρίς σχέση, ώστε να τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου με την βοήθεια ενός ειδικού.

Και όπως σου λέει και η Ελισάβετ θα είναι πολύ δύσκολη εμπειρία. Δεν θα είναι όλα ευκολά και απλά. Πρέπει όμως να δώσεις τη μάχη σου για να πάρεις την ευτυχία που ζητάς. 

Ανεξάρτητα από την ταυτότητα του άντρα με τον οποίο θα αποφασίσεις να δοκιμάσεις να συνδεθείς, οφείλεις να είσαι ειλικρινείς μαζί του και να τον ενημερώσεις για την κατάσταση σου. Ο ψυχολόγος θα μπορέσει να σε καθοδηγήσει στο πως θα το κάνεις αυτό.

Αν ο άντρας ενημερωθεί από σένα και σε θέλει, θα επιδείξει ευαισθησία και λεπτότητα στους χειρισμούς του μαζί σου.

Και φυσικά δεν λέω να του το πεις από το πρώτο ραντεβού.

Αλλά, αφού βγεις μαζί του δύο ή τρία ραντεβού, θα πρέπει να τον ενημερώσεις για το ζήτημα σου. Ώστε να μην νοιώσει και αυτός ότι δεν τον επιθυμείς, τον απορρίπτεις και τον εμπαίζεις.

Όσο και αν δεν το πιστεύεις Αποστολία, οι άντρες και πληγώνονται πολύ και πονάνε πολύ από την απόρριψη που βιώνουν από τη γυναίκα που αγαπούν. Στο λέω από πολύ προσωπική πείρα αυτό.

Αν εσύ θεωρείς πως επειδή δεν θα κάνει σεξ μαζί σου, θα το κάνει με άλλη και όλα καλά, λυπάμαι αλλά ανακαλύπτω ότι έχεις ένα ακόμα θεματάκι να λύσεις. Την εικόνα σου για το αντρικό φύλο. Είναι απόλυτα στρεβλή και μακριά από τη πραγματικότητα. Ίσως να είναι και η γενεσιουργός αιτία για τη δυσλειτουργία σου στο σεξ.

Αν ο άντρας ήθελε απλά ένα πήδημα καλή μου, θα μπορούσε να πάει και με μια ιερόδουλη. Δεν θα έμπαινε στην διαδικασία να σε διεκδικήσει.

Εύχομαι να βρεις τη δύναμη να κάνεις την ορθή επιλογή. Όχι την ανώδυνη!!! Αλλά την επιλογή εκείνη που θα αποτελέσει την αφετηρία μιας καλλίτερης ζωής για εσένα.

----------


## GoldenM

> εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι ηταν αναρμοστη συμπεριφορα.πηγα πιο ερημικα γιατι λογω δουλειας που ηταν σε υπηρεσια δεν ηθελε να τον δουν εν ωρα εργασιας και λογικο μου φαινεται.οχι οτι εγω πηγα για να χουφτωθουμε.δηλαδη οταν τις αλλες μερες του ελεγα θα παμε καπου με κοσμο για καφε γιατι δεν σε ξερω κιολας αυτος καταλαβε παμε σε ερημια?σε ολα τα αλλα συμφωνω εκτος του οτι ο φιλος μου δεν θελει να κανουμε σεξ.φυσικα και θελει.και προσπαθουμε.και πηγαμε σε ψυχολογο και σε ομοιοπαθητικο και το επομενο βημα ειναι καποιος αλλος ψυχολογος η σεξολογος.οτι το τρεναρω το θεμα εχει να κανει με τις αντοχες μου πλεον που εξασθενισαν.σεξ θελω να κανω γιατι νιωθω μιση σαν γυναικα.δεν νιωθω ολοκληρωμενη γυναικα.αν εσυ θεωρεις οτι αυτο λεγεται κοινωνικος λογος οκ.και στο κατω κατω καθε ζευγαρι κανει τα δικα του πραγματα.και εμεις εχουμε δικαιωμα αμα δεν θελουμε να μην κανουμε σεξ απλα και ομορφα.


Να το πάλι το θέμα της αυτοεκτίμησης.

Θα μπορούσες Αποστολία να του πεις να βρεθείτε άλλη μέρα, σε κεντρικό σημείο, ώστε να είναι κοινά αποδεκτό.

Γιατί δεν το έκανες;

Ο συγκεκριμένος άντρας Αποστολία λειτουργεί πολύ αναμενόμενα και φυσιολογικά. Και ουδείς μπορεί να εγγυηθεί ότι στο τέλος δεν θα βρεθεί βαθιά πληγωμένος συναισθηματικά. 

Και στο φινάλε, το θέμα είναι να βρεις εσύ λύση στο πρόβλημα σου. Όχι να "διορθώσεις" τον "κακό" αστυνομικό. Ο οποίος δηλαδή μόνο κακός δεν είναι, απλά και μόνο επειδή λειτουργεί ως ενήλικος άντρας και διεκδικεί την ερωτική του ευχαρίστηση.

Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν σε βίασε. Ούτε αποπειράθηκε να σε βιάσει. Εκεί θα μιλούσαμε για αυτόν σε διαφορετική βάση.

Για την ώρα όμως εσύ λειτουργείς κακοποιητικά εις βάρος του καλή μου. Αυτός είναι το θύμα σου και θα πρέπει να μπορέσεις να το αποδεχτείς.

----------


## GoldenM

Πιστεύω ότι απλά περιμένεις τη μέρα που θα σε εγκαταλείψει, αφού θα καταλάβει ότι τον απορρίπτεις συνεχώς, ώστε να επιβεβαιώσεις μέσα σου την εσφαλμένη άποψη ότι

_"Να, άλλος ένας άντρας που δεν αξίζει!!! Να άλλο ένα ζώο!!! Πόσο δίκιο είχα τελικά....'_

Δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι όμως το τέλμα στο οποίο σε οδηγεί αυτή η προσέγγιση.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Λοιπόν Αποστολία,
> 
> Θα σχολιάσω και αυτό το μήνυμα, αλλά και κάποιες απαντήσεις που έδωσες στην Ελισάβετ.
> 
> Επιζητάς κάτι σοβαρό, κατά τα λεγόμενα σου, και είσαι 30 ετών. 
> 
> Πιστεύεις πως χωρίς σεξ είναι δυνατόν μια συντροφική σχέση μεταξύ ενηλίκων να θεωρηθεί σοβαρή; Βεβαίως και όχι!!!
> 
> Αν ήσουν 15 ετών, όπως συζητάς με την Ελισάβετ, θα υπήρχε η δικαιολογία ότι το σώμα σου βιολογικά δεν είναι έτοιμο για σαρκική επαφή. Επιπρόσθετα ούτε και ψυχικά - ψυχοσωματικά θα ήσουν ώριμη για κάτι τέτοιο και θα ήταν απόλυτα κατανοητό και αποδεκτό.
> ...


και ποιος προσδιοριζει ποτε το σωμα ειναι βιολογικα ετοιμο για σεξ?ποιος θα μου πει εμενα οτι εισαι 30 και πρεπει να κανεις σεξ?υπαρχει ηλικια και πρεπει στο σεξ?και προβλημα να μην υπηρχε οπως το δικο μου δεν μπορεις εσυ και ο καθενας να πει στον αλλον ποια ηλικια θελει και επιθυμει να κανει σεξ.οποτε εισαι λαθος εδω.εγω δεν ειπα οτι ειναι λαθος οι αντρες που επιζητουν το σεξ υπαρχει διαφορα.ειπα οτι ειναι απαραδεκτο για μενα και για τις αρχες μου να μου ζηταει καποιος σεξ απο το πρωτο ραντεβου.ειναι σαν να με βλεπει αντικειμενο και τιποτε αλλο περα απο αυτο.την ευθυνη φυσικα την εχω εγω αλλα οπως ειπα εκανα προσπαθειες και συνεχιζω να κανω για να το λυσω.τωρα ο καθενας θα προσπαθουσε με εναν δικο του τροπο να το λυσει εγω προσπαθω με τον δικο μου.οσο για το ψυχολογο που λες και ξανα λες η απαντηση του οταν του ειχα πει ειμαι με αλλον και εχω κολλημα με τον πρωην ειναι <κανε σεξ με αυτον που εισαι τωρα και μετα κανεις και με τον πρωην να σου φυγει το αχτι>.αρα τι καθοδηγηση θα μου κανει ο ψυχολογος?κοροιδεψε τον εναν και κανε σεξ μετα με τον αλλον.αυτα τα ξερω και τα κανω μονη μου χωρις τη βοηθεια του ειδικου.φυσικα και ειπα οτι αν συνεχισω να βγαινω με τον μπατσο θα του το πω αλλωστε αυτο δεν κρυβεται.αλλα με το καλημερα δεν μπορω να του πω με λενε ταδε και ειμαι παρθενα.και ναι λυπαμαι που θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα θα σου πω οτι υπαρχουν και αντρες που απλα θελουν ενα πηδημα και μη μου πεις οτι δεν το ηξερες.

----------


## GoldenM

> και ποιος προσδιοριζει ποτε το σωμα ειναι βιολογικα ετοιμο για σεξ?ποιος θα μου πει εμενα οτι εισαι 30 και πρεπει να κανεις σεξ?υπαρχει ηλικια και πρεπει στο σεξ?και προβλημα να μην υπηρχε οπως το δικο μου δεν μπορεις εσυ και ο καθενας να πει στον αλλον ποια ηλικια θελει και επιθυμει να κανει σεξ.οποτε εισαι λαθος εδω.εγω δεν ειπα οτι ειναι λαθος οι αντρες που επιζητουν το σεξ υπαρχει διαφορα.ειπα οτι ειναι απαραδεκτο για μενα και για τις αρχες μου να μου ζηταει καποιος σεξ απο το πρωτο ραντεβου.ειναι σαν να με βλεπει αντικειμενο και τιποτε αλλο περα απο αυτο.την ευθυνη φυσικα την εχω εγω αλλα οπως ειπα εκανα προσπαθειες και συνεχιζω να κανω για να το λυσω.τωρα ο καθενας θα προσπαθουσε με εναν δικο του τροπο να το λυσει εγω προσπαθω με τον δικο μου.οσο για το ψυχολογο που λες και ξανα λες η απαντηση του οταν του ειχα πει ειμαι με αλλον και εχω κολλημα με τον πρωην ειναι <κανε σεξ με αυτον που εισαι τωρα και μετα κανεις και με τον πρωην να σου φυγει το αχτι>.αρα τι καθοδηγηση θα μου κανει ο ψυχολογος?κοροιδεψε τον εναν και κανε σεξ μετα με τον αλλον.αυτα τα ξερω και τα κανω μονη μου χωρις τη βοηθεια του ειδικου.φυσικα και ειπα οτι αν συνεχισω να βγαινω μαζι του θα του το πω αλλωστε αυτο δεν κρυβεται.αλλα με το καλημερα δεν μπορω να του πω με λενε ταδε και ειμαι παρθενα.και ναι λυπαμαι που θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα θα σου πω οτι υπαρχουν και αντρες που απλα θελουν ενα πηδημα και μη μου πεις οτι δεν το ηξερες.


Αποστολία,

Υπάρχουν άντρες που θέλουν μόνο ένα πήδημα και δεν είναι καθόλου κακό αυτό.

Ξέρεις τι είναι κακό;

Να προεξοφλείς ότι όλοι είναι έτσι και να μην σε ενδιαφέρει - βασικά ούτε που σου περνάει από το μυαλό - ότι και ο αστυνομικός μπορεί να πληγωθεί κα μάλιστα πολύ από τη συμπεριφορά σου.

Και όχι, δεν σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και αν ο άντρας θέλει μόνο σεξ αυτόματα βλέπει τη γυναίκα ως αντικείμενο.

Αντίθετα, είναι κάποιες γυναίκες που εκλαμβάνουν μια τέτοια αντρική συμπεριφορά , ως απεχθή συμπεριφορά. Συμπεριφορά που μειώνει τη γυναίκα και την υποβιβάζει σε ερωτικό αντικείμενο.

Μόνο που μια τέτοια αντίληψη είναι πολύ εσφαλμένη. 

Κανένας δεν μπορεί να σε μειώσει αν δεν μειώνεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου. Οι γυναίκες που ισχυρίζονται ότι οι άντρες τις βλέπουν και τις αντιμετωπίζουν ως αντικείμενα σεξουαλικής ικανοποίησης, έχουν οι ίδιες πρόβλημα αυτοεκτίμησης. Δεν είναι διατεθειμένες να κατανοήσουν ότι ό άντρας που επιθυμεί την ερωτική συνεύρεση μαζί τους μπορεί να τις αντιμετωπίζει ως εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες προσωπικότητες και υπάρξεις. Αντίθετα προεξοφλούν, επειδή οι ίδιες είναι ανασφαλείς, ότι ο κακός άντρας φέρεται υποτιμητικά αν εκφράσει την ερωτική του επιθυμία σε μια γυναίκα.

Είναι μια διαδικασία αυτοπαγίδευσης.

Το ότι δεν σημείωσες πρόοδο με τον συγκεκριμένο ψυχολόγο δεν σημαίνει ότι η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Κάθε άλλο. Άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει και ρεαλιστικά καλή εναλλακτική λύση.

Οφείλεις να κάνεις προσπάθεια με κάποιον άλλο ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας. Και αυτό μόνο σε περίπτωση που επιθυμείς να βρεις λύση στο πρόβλημα σου. Γιατί αν απλά επιθυμείς την αυτοδικαίωση, χρεώνοντας την ευθύνη στο κακό αντρικό φύλο που διεκδικεί ερωτική ευχαρίστηση τότε όλα καλά. Μείνε όπως είσαι χωρίς να προσπαθήσεις να αλλάξεις τίποτα. Όλα θα συνεχίσουν στο ίδιο μοτίβο.

Είναι όμως αυτό που πραγματικά επιθυμείς;

Το πρόβλημα Αποστολία δεν είναι ότι δεν επιθυμείς σεξ στο πρώτο ραντεβού, όπως επιδιώκει ο αστυνομικός. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν θα του προσφέρεις καθόλου σεξ - προφανώς επειδή αντιμετωπίζεις κάποιο πρόβλημα - και αυτός δεν το γνωρίζει αυτό καθόλου. 

Δεν είναι λοιπόν ένα πρόβλημα αρχών και ηθικής, όπως ισχυρίζεσαι. Αλλά πρόβλημα με βαθύτερα αίτια, το οποίο μόνο εσύ είσαι σε θέση να αναλάβεις πρωτοβουλία να αντιμετωπίσεις.

Σχετικά με το τι και ποιος προσδιορίζει πότε το σώμα είναι έτοιμο βιολογικά για σεξ, ομολογώ ότι μου προκαλεί τεράστια έκπληξη το ερώτημα σου.

Στην περίοδο της εφηβείας, υπάρχουν ορμονικές εκκρίσεις και ανισορροπία στον οργανισμό μας. Ακόμα η προσωπικότητα μας αλλάζει και μετασχηματίζεται από αυτή του παιδιού, σε αυτή του ενηλίκου. Ακόμα και τα γεννητικά όργανα διαφέρουν στην μορφολογία από την εφηβεία στην ενηλικίωση.

Ένας έφηβος είναι αναμενόμενο να μην είναι έτοιμος να ολοκληρώσει ερωτικά. Ένας ενήλικος όχι.

Ειδικά αν δεν υπάρχει παθολογικό πρόβλημα. Κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει με τη βοήθεια της επιστήμης (γυναικολόγος, ανδρολόγος, παθολόγος, ενδοκρινολόγος κτλ).

Αν λοιπόν ένας ενήλικος δεν έχει κάποια οργανική αιτία, η οποία τον εμποδίζει να συνευρεθεί ερωτικά, τότε τα αίτια αυτής της αναστολής είναι σίγουρα ψυχολογικά και χρειάζεται άλλη αντιμετώπιση.

Στο σεξ δεν υπάρχει το πρέπει. Αυτό να το θυμάσαι.

Ποτέ δεν είπα ότι στα 30 κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει σεξ, no matter what.

Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι είναι αναμενόμενο να μπορεί κάποιος στα 30 να κάνει σεξ, εκτός και αν συντρέχουν άλλοι λόγοι, όπως αναφέρω παραπάνω.

Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις διερευνήσει και έχεις αποκλείσει τα παθολογικά αίτια για τη περίπτωση σου.

Άρα τι μένει να κάνεις;

Να στο πω και αλλιώς. Αν εγώ κάνω εγχείρηση και αφαιρέσω το προστάτη μου, δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω σεξ. Για να μπορώ να ξανακάνω σεξ θα χρειαστώ πολύ εξειδικευμένη ιατρική βοήθεια. Όμως για όποια γυναίκα με προσεγγίσει χωρίς να γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα με τον προστάτη, θα είναι αναμενόμενο για εκείνη να με θεωρεί ικανό και λειτουργικό σεξουαλικά.

Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τι εννοώ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολία,
> 
> Υπάρχουν άντρες που θέλουν μόνο ένα πήδημα και δεν είναι καθόλου κακό αυτό.
> 
> Ξέρεις τι είναι κακό;
> 
> Να προεξοφλείς ότι όλοι είναι έτσι και να μην σε ενδιαφέρει - βασικά ούτε που σου περνάει από το μυαλό - ότι και ο αστυνομικός μπορεί να πληγωθεί κα μάλιστα πολύ από τη συμπεριφορά σου.
> 
> Και όχι, δεν σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και αν ο άντρας θέλει μόνο σεξ αυτόματα βλέπει τη γυναίκα ως αντικείμενο.
> ...


Αυτά τα λες γιατί είσαι αντρας και δεν έχεις νιώσει ποτέ αυτό που νιώθεις μια γυναίκα όταν ο άντρας την αντιμετωπιζει ετσι.σου λέω και σου ξανά λέω ότι για το σεξ ευθυνες έχω εγώ. Δεν χρεωσα στους άντρες αυτό το γεγονος.απλά αναφερω ότι κατά γενικη ομολογια οι πιο πολλοι άντρες είναι σκαρτοι.άλλωστε και εσύ που θεωρείς ότι είσαι σωστός αφού δίνεις τόσες συμβουλές είχες χαρακτηριστει σαν σεξομανης.αλλά εσύ ξέρω θα χρεωσες την ευθυνη στην ψυχολογικη κατασταση της συντροφους σου.
Ραντεβου με τον αστυνομικο για αυτό θέλω να βγω για να κανω σεξ.και με την πρώτη μου σχέση γι αυτό βγήκα για να κάνω σεξ.δεν κοροιδευω κανεναν προσπαθώ και αν βγει καλος.δηλαδή εσύ μου προτεινεις άμα δεν λύσω το θέμα σεξ να μη ξανά βγω με άντρα?να είμαι καταδικασμενοι στη μοναξιά? Η να βγαινω και να φωναζω έχω πρόβλημα με το σεξ οποιος άλλος έχει το ίδιο θέμα να ρθει να κάνουμε μια σχεση χωρις σεξ.
Όσο για το πότε το σώμα είναι έτοιμο για σέξ ωραια είσαι πολύ διαβασμενος.γιατί όμως οι ανηλικοι που δεν μπορουν βιολογικα να κάνουν σεξ κανουν?
Στο τελευταίο σου ερώτημα αν θες να πεις ότι εγώ κοροιδευω τον αστυνομο κάνεις λαθος.δεν έχω οργανικο θέμα ευτυχως αλλά δυστυχώς ναι έχω ψυχολογικο αυτο δεν το αρνουμαι.τα πράγματα είναι απλά όταν γνωριστεις με τον άλλον λιγο καλύτερα και αποκτησεις μια οικειοτητα και οχι από το πρώτο ραντεβού τους λες κάποια πράγματα για σένα. Αν θέλει τα δεχεται αν θέλει πάει παρακατω.δεν βλέπω καμία υποκρισία απο μέρους μου

----------


## elisabet

> εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι ηταν αναρμοστη συμπεριφορα.πηγα πιο ερημικα γιατι λογω δουλειας που ηταν σε υπηρεσια δεν ηθελε να τον δουν εν ωρα εργασιας και λογικο μου φαινεται.οχι οτι εγω πηγα για να χουφτωθουμε.δηλαδη οταν τις αλλες μερες του ελεγα θα παμε καπου με κοσμο για καφε γιατι δεν σε ξερω κιολας αυτος καταλαβε παμε σε ερημια?σε ολα τα αλλα συμφωνω εκτος του οτι ο φιλος μου δεν θελει να κανουμε σεξ.φυσικα και θελει.και προσπαθουμε.και πηγαμε σε ψυχολογο και σε ομοιοπαθητικο και το επομενο βημα ειναι καποιος αλλος ψυχολογος η σεξολογος.οτι το τρεναρω το θεμα εχει να κανει με τις αντοχες μου πλεον που εξασθενισαν.σεξ θελω να κανω γιατι νιωθω μιση σαν γυναικα.δεν νιωθω ολοκληρωμενη γυναικα.αν εσυ θεωρεις οτι αυτο λεγεται κοινωνικος λογος οκ.και στο κατω κατω καθε ζευγαρι κανει τα δικα του πραγματα.και εμεις εχουμε δικαιωμα αμα δεν θελουμε να μην κανουμε σεξ απλα και ομορφα.


Δεν έχει καμιά σημασία ο λόγος που δέχτηκες να πας. Σημασία έχει ότι πήγες. Να στο πω και χύμα ρε συ Αποστολία ξέρεις τι μνμ παίρνει αυτός; Να η Αποστολία που έκανε πως δεν ήθελε στην αρχή και τελικά ήρθε. Άρα απλά μου κάνει την δύσκολη. Αυτό θα καταλάβαινε ο καθένας.
Ο φίλος σου έχει βολευτεί όπως έχεις βολευτεί κι εσύ σε μια σχέση χωρίς σεξ για να μην αναλάβει την ευθύνη να βρει λύση στο πρόβλημα του. Το ίδιο ακριβώς που κάνεις και συ. Γιαυτό και οι μεσοβέζικες λύσεις. Ποιος ομοιοπαθητικός ρε συ Αποστολία; Τι δουλειά έχει ο ομοιοπαθητικός όταν είναι ξεκάθαρο πως το πρόβλημα είναι ψυχολογικό; Αυτό είναι ένδειξη πως δεν θέλετε να λύσετε το πρόβλημα, όχι οτι θελετε.

Όσο για το τελευταίο, φυσικά υπάρχουν και ζευγάρια που ζουν αγαπημένοι χωρίς σεξ. Αυτό είναι που θες; Εσύ η ίδια το αντιμετώπιζεις ως πρόβλημα, όχι οι άλλοι. Εσύ είσαι που λες ότι θελεις να το κανεις γιατί νιώθεις μισή κτλ κτλ Καμιά κοινωνία και κανείς γενικά δεν μπορεί να σου πει πότε θα κάνεις και αν θα κάνεις σεξ. Οπότε δύο οι επιλογές. Ή αποφασίζεις πως έτσι θες να ζήσεις και αυτό γουστάρεις με ο, τι αυτό συνεπάγεται ή ψάχνεις όντως για λύσεις αναλαμβάνοντας την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής εγώ δεν σε βλέπω έτοιμη να αναλάβεις αυτή την ευθύνη, συνεχίζεις να βρίσκεις δικαιολογίες και να είσαι σε άμυνα. Μου δίνεις την αίσθηση οτι όταν πας να στριμωχτείς αλλάζεις δρόμο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν έχει καμιά σημασία ο λόγος που δέχτηκες να πας. Σημασία έχει ότι πήγες. Να στο πω και χύμα ρε συ Αποστολία ξέρεις τι μνμ παίρνει αυτός; Να η Αποστολία που έκανε πως δεν ήθελε στην αρχή και τελικά ήρθε. Άρα απλά μου κάνει την δύσκολη. Αυτό θα καταλάβαινε ο καθένας.
> Ο φίλος σου έχει βολευτεί όπως έχεις βολευτεί κι εσύ σε μια σχέση χωρίς σεξ για να μην αναλάβει την ευθύνη να βρει λύση στο πρόβλημα του. Το ίδιο ακριβώς που κάνεις και συ. Γιαυτό και οι μεσοβέζικες λύσεις. Ποιος ομοιοπαθητικός ρε συ Αποστολία; Τι δουλειά έχει ο ομοιοπαθητικός όταν είναι ξεκάθαρο πως το πρόβλημα είναι ψυχολογικό; Αυτό είναι ένδειξη πως δεν θέλετε να λύσετε το πρόβλημα, όχι οτι θελετε.
> 
> Όσο για το τελευταίο, φυσικά υπάρχουν και ζευγάρια που ζουν αγαπημένοι χωρίς σεξ. Αυτό είναι που θες; Εσύ η ίδια το αντιμετώπιζεις ως πρόβλημα, όχι οι άλλοι. Εσύ είσαι που λες ότι θελεις να το κανεις γιατί νιώθεις μισή κτλ κτλ Καμιά κοινωνία και κανείς γενικά δεν μπορεί να σου πει πότε θα κάνεις και αν θα κάνεις σεξ. Οπότε δύο οι επιλογές. Ή αποφασίζεις πως έτσι θες να ζήσεις και αυτό γουστάρεις με ο, τι αυτό συνεπάγεται ή ψάχνεις όντως για λύσεις αναλαμβάνοντας την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής εγώ δεν σε βλέπω έτοιμη να αναλάβεις αυτή την ευθύνη, συνεχίζεις να βρίσκεις δικαιολογίες και να είσαι σε άμυνα. Μου δίνεις την αίσθηση οτι όταν πας να στριμωχτείς αλλάζεις δρόμο.


Νευρολογος είναι ο ανθρωπος αλλά ομοιοπαθητικος και είναι αρμοδιος για θέματα άγχους. Ήταν προταση του φίλου μου και την δεχτηκα.
Εγώ θέλω να ζήσω ευτυχισμενη με ότι συνεπαγεται αυτό. Είτε κάνω σεξ είτε δεν κάνω απλά θέλω να είμαι ευτυχισμενη.αλλά γιατί να στερησω από τον εαυτο μου το δικαίωμα μου να κάνω σεξ?δηλαδη Οκ να πω τώρα Αποστολια θα είσαι ευτυχισμένη με τη σχέση σου χωρίς σεξ και αν αργοτερα μου έρθει να κανω?θα πω όχι? 
Δεν θέλω όμως να πω στον εαυτο μου αυτο που μου λέτε εσεις.δηλαδή Αποστολια πρέπει τώρα οπωσδηποτε να κάνεις σεξ γιατί δεν έχεις ελπιδα ούτε με τον μπατσο ούτε με την σχέση σου που έχει προβλημα μεγαλύτερο από εσενα.θέλω να είμαι ελευθερη αυτή την αποφαση να την πάρω μονη χωρίς να σκεφτομαι ούτε τι θα πει ο μπατσος ούτε ο καθενας που δεν μπορεί να ερθει στη θέση μου.

----------


## Vox

> Πόσοι από εσάς ταλαιπωρουνται από ανασφάλειες για την εμφάνιση τους?Σε πόσους δεν αρέσει καθόλου η εξωτερική τους εικόνα και έχουν κόμπλεξ στις σχεσεις τους?ποσοι θεωρούν ότι είναι ασχημοι και δεν πρέπει να έχουν κανεναν δίπλα τους?


Βλέπω ότι έχουν ήδη γραφτεί 15 σελίδες τις οποίες δεν έχω διαβάσει, οπότε απαντώ στην αρχική ερώτηση. 

Το πόσοι είναι αυτοί που ρωτάς δεν το ξέρω. Τι σημασία έχει άραγε; Εσύ όμως τι πρόβλημα έχεις και έβαλες ως τίτλο «Είμαι άσχημη ...»;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Βλέπω ότι έχουν ήδη γραφτεί 15 σελίδες τις οποίες δεν έχω διαβάσει, οπότε απαντώ στην αρχική ερώτηση. 
> 
> Το πόσοι είναι αυτοί που ρωτάς δεν το ξέρω. Τι σημασία έχει άραγε; Εσύ όμως τι πρόβλημα έχεις και έβαλες ως τίτλο «Είμαι άσχημη ...»;


Το θέμα ξεκινησε από τις ανασφαλειες που εχω.και μετά κατεληξε σε άλλα θεματα που έχω. Αλλά εδώ ήθελα να πω για τις ανασφαλειες μου και ότι θεωρω όταν ένας άντρας με πλησιαζει τι μου βρίσκει.

----------


## Vox

> Αλλά εδώ ήθελα να πω για τις ανασφαλειες μου και ότι θεωρω όταν ένας άντρας με πλησιαζει τι μου βρίσκει.


Σαν τι να σου βρει; Μάλλον του αρέσεις. Αν κατάλαβα καλά το είδος προσέγγισης για την οποία μιλάς.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Σαν τι να σου βρει; Μάλλον του αρέσεις. Αν κατάλαβα καλά το είδος προσέγγισης για την οποία μιλάς.


Αυτό ηταν το θεμα ότι νιώθω κομπλεξ με την εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση και θεωρώ ότι όλοι μου λένε ψέματα αν με πλησιάζουν με σκοπό μονο το σεξ

----------


## GoldenM

> Αυτά τα λες γιατί είσαι αντρας και δεν έχεις νιώσει ποτέ αυτό που νιώθεις μια γυναίκα όταν ο άντρας την αντιμετωπιζει ετσι.σου λέω και σου ξανά λέω ότι για το σεξ ευθυνες έχω εγώ. Δεν χρεωσα στους άντρες αυτό το γεγονος.απλά αναφερω ότι κατά γενικη ομολογια οι πιο πολλοι άντρες είναι σκαρτοι.άλλωστε και εσύ που θεωρείς ότι είσαι σωστός αφού δίνεις τόσες συμβουλές είχες χαρακτηριστει σαν σεξομανης.αλλά εσύ ξέρω θα χρεωσες την ευθυνη στην ψυχολογικη κατασταση της συντροφους σου.
> Ραντεβου με τον αστυνομικο για αυτό θέλω να βγω για να κανω σεξ.και με την πρώτη μου σχέση γι αυτό βγήκα για να κάνω σεξ.δεν κοροιδευω κανεναν προσπαθώ και αν βγει καλος.δηλαδή εσύ μου προτεινεις άμα δεν λύσω το θέμα σεξ να μη ξανά βγω με άντρα?να είμαι καταδικασμενοι στη μοναξιά? Η να βγαινω και να φωναζω έχω πρόβλημα με το σεξ οποιος άλλος έχει το ίδιο θέμα να ρθει να κάνουμε μια σχεση χωρις σεξ.
> Όσο για το πότε το σώμα είναι έτοιμο για σέξ ωραια είσαι πολύ διαβασμενος.γιατί όμως οι ανηλικοι που δεν μπορουν βιολογικα να κάνουν σεξ κανουν?
> Στο τελευταίο σου ερώτημα αν θες να πεις ότι εγώ κοροιδευω τον αστυνομο κάνεις λαθος.δεν έχω οργανικο θέμα ευτυχως αλλά δυστυχώς ναι έχω ψυχολογικο αυτο δεν το αρνουμαι.τα πράγματα είναι απλά όταν γνωριστεις με τον άλλον λιγο καλύτερα και αποκτησεις μια οικειοτητα και οχι από το πρώτο ραντεβού τους λες κάποια πράγματα για σένα. Αν θέλει τα δεχεται αν θέλει πάει παρακατω.δεν βλέπω καμία υποκρισία απο μέρους μου


Από που να αρχίσω τώρα την απάντηση μου;

Καταλαβαίνω ότι τα μηνύματα μου σε έχουν ενοχλήσει. Δεν είχα σκοπό να σε θίξω. Επέτρεψε μου όμως να σου πω ότι αν από όλα όσα σου έγραψα εσύ επιλέγεις να θιχτείς και όχι να ψάξεις κάτι ενδεχόμενα ωφέλιμο για σένα, τότε εντάξει. Είναι δικαίωμα σου.

Είναι αλήθεια ότι με αποκάλεσε σεξομανή μια γυναίκα με την οποία δεν κάναμε ποτέ έρωτα. Και είμαι εγώ ο κακός επειδή διεκδικούσα την ερωτική επαφή. Πρόσεξε όμως τι λέω. Διεκδικούσα, δεν επέβαλα με το ζόρι. Ούτε και φυσικά εξαπάτησα κάποιον άνθρωπο. 

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι υπάρχουν γυναίκες που απολαμβάνουν το σεξουαλικό κάλεσμα του άντρα και άλλες που επιλέγουν να του κολλήσουν διάφορες ταμπέλες. _Σεξομανής, με βλέπει ως αντικείμενο, δεν θα γίνω τρόπαιο στα χέρια του κτλ._

Εσύ ποια από τις δύο κατηγορίες πιστεύεις είναι ποιο δυσλειτουργική;

Αν μια γυναίκα θεωρεί τον εαυτό της τρόπαιο, θεωρεί ότι κάνει μεγάλη χάρη στον άντρα να κάνει σεξ μαζί του και άλλα πολλά του ίδιου στυλ, τότε Αποστολία το πρόβλημα το έχει η γυναίκα που αδυνατεί να κατανοήσει ότι ο κόσμος δεν περιστρέφεται γύρω της. 

Αναφέρεις κατά γενική ομολογία ότι όλοι οι άντρες είναι σκάρτοι.

Μάλιστα.

Που το είδες αυτό γραμμένο; Έχει βγει κάποιος παγκόσμιος οργανισμός υγείας ή ψυχολογίας ο οποίος κατέληξε σε τέτοιο συμπέρασμα; Φυσικά και όχι. Αδυνατείς να καταλάβεις ότι έχεις μια στρεβλή εικόνα για το αντρικό φύλο. Μια εξιδανικευμένη εικόνα η οποία έχει πλαστεί στο μυαλό σου ώστε να εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες σου. Αυτή η εικόνα όμως Αποστολία δεν είναι ρεαλιστική.

Αν δεν λύσεις το θέμα σου πάντα θα βρίσκεται κάποιος άλλος να φταίει. Θέλεις παραδείγματα;

Ο άντρας που σε πίεσε να κάνετε έρωτα. Ο οποίος φαντάζομαι να αναγνωρίζεις ότι έχει το δικαίωμα να έχει ενεργή σεξουαλική ζωή. 'Η ο τωρινός σου σύντροφος, ο οποίος όμως δεν σε εξιτάρει γιατί κατά βάθος αναγνωρίζεις και εσύ ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να μην έχετε σεξουαλική επαφή. Ακόμα και ο αστυνομικός, ο οποίος απλά κάνει ότι ένας φυσιολογικός άντρας που επιθυμεί να κάνει έρωτα με μια γυναίκα που του άρεσε.

Όλοι αυτοί είναι λάθος;

Ευθύνη εσύ καμία;

Αν έτσι το θέλεις έτσι θα είναι. 

Πρέπει να ξέρεις όμως ότι και οι τρεις άντρες έχουν το δικαίωμα να έχουν μια υγιή και ισορροπημένη σχέση.

Να σε προβοκάρω λίγο;

Γιατί να λέμε ότι έχει πρόβλημα και είναι λάθος (που μπορεί να είναι και ο μεγαλύτερος μ@λ@κ@ς) ο πρώην σου που επέλεξε να επιζητήσει το σεξ και όχι εσύ που δεν επέλεξες να ζητήσεις ενεργά βοήθεια από ειδικό για να ξεπεράσεις το θέμα που σε απασχολεί;

Βάζεις στο στόμα μου λόγια που δεν έχω πει. Δεν σου είπα να μην ξαναβγείς με άντρα. Σου είπα πως προτεραιότητα είναι να επιλύσεις το πρόβλημα σου. Και επειδή αυτό το ταξίδι θα είναι επίπονο καλό είναι να επικεντρωθείς στον εαυτό σου και στην εξερεύνηση των αιτιών που σου προκάλεσαν αυτή τη δυσλειτουργία.

Και με χίλιους να βγεις ραντεβού, τα ίδια συμπεριφορικά μοτίβα θα επαναλαμβάνονται. Φταίνε δηλαδή όλοι οι άντρες. Εντάξει λοιπόν φταίνε. Σε βοηθάει πουθενά αυτό; Δεν νομίζω. 

Επίσης δεν είπα ότι οι ανήλικοι δεν κάνουν σεξ. Είπα όμως, ότι στην εφηβεία, επειδή είναι μια πολύ ευαίσθητη και μεταβατική ηλικία, θα ήταν δικαιολογημένο να μην είναι κάποιος έτοιμος για σεξ. Έχει διαφορά δεν νομίζεις;

Στην τελευταία σου πρόταση λες: "δεν βλέπω καμία υποκρισία από μέρους μου"

Είσαι τόσο μπερδεμένη που αδυνατείς να κατανοήσεις ότι η συμπεριφορά σου απέναντι σε δύο άντρες δεν είναι ειλικρινής. 

Φαντάζεσαι ο τωρινός σου σύντροφος να μάθαινε τι έχει συμβεί και να πάθαινε ο ίδιος μια κατάθλιψη ή έναν νευρικό κλονισμό; Το αποκλείεις δηλαδή το ενδεχόμενο; Φταίει σε κάτι αυτός άντρας; Οι άντρες δεν είναι ζώα Αποστολία.

Ομοίως και ο Αστυνομικός θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιος ο οποίος σε βρίσκει πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και να αναπτύξει σταδιακά συναισθήματα για σένα. Τι φταίει αυτός ο άνθρωπος; 

Όσα σου έχω γράψει, τα έγραψα με πολύ αγάπη και με καλή προαίρεση απέναντι σου. Αν θεωρείς ότι επιζητώ να σε θίξω ή να σε προσβάλλω σε προσωπικό επίπεδο κάνεις λάθος. Επέτρεψε μου να απολογηθώ για αυτό.

Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να βρεις τη δύναμη να αναγνωρίσεις πρωταρχική την προσωπική σου ευθύνη για όσα συμβαίνουν στη ζωή σου. Αν το κάνεις αυτό, σίγουρα θα καταφέρεις να τα βάλεις όλα σε μια σειρά.

Μακάρι να σου πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## Vox

> Αυτό ηταν το θεμα ότι νιώθω κομπλεξ με την εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση και θεωρώ ότι όλοι μου λένε ψέματα αν με πλησιάζουν με σκοπό μονο το σεξ


Τι να πω. Νόμιζα ότι οι άντρες επιδιώκουν να κάνουν σεξ μόνο μ' αυτές που τους ελκύουν, αυτές που θεωρούν όμορφες. Και αν η εκτίμηση είναι αμοιβαία, τότε προχωράει το πράγμα.

----------


## elisabet

> Από που να αρχίσω τώρα την απάντηση μου;
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι τα μηνύματα μου σε έχουν ενοχλήσει. Δεν είχα σκοπό να σε θίξω. Επέτρεψε μου όμως να σου πω ότι αν από όλα όσα σου έγραψα εσύ επιλέγεις να θιχτείς και όχι να ψάξεις κάτι ενδεχόμενα ωφέλιμο για σένα, τότε εντάξει. Είναι δικαίωμα σου.
> 
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι με αποκάλεσε σεξομανή μια γυναίκα με την οποία δεν κάναμε ποτέ έρωτα. Και είμαι εγώ ο κακός επειδή διεκδικούσα την ερωτική επαφή. Πρόσεξε όμως τι λέω. Διεκδικούσα, δεν επέβαλα με το ζόρι. Ούτε και φυσικά εξαπάτησα κάποιον άνθρωπο. 
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι υπάρχουν γυναίκες που απολαμβάνουν το σεξουαλικό κάλεσμα του άντρα και άλλες που επιλέγουν να του κολλήσουν διάφορες ταμπέλες. _Σεξομανής, με βλέπει ως αντικείμενο, δεν θα γίνω τρόπαιο στα χέρια του κτλ._
> 
> Εσύ ποια από τις δύο κατηγορίες πιστεύεις είναι ποιο δυσλειτουργική;
> ...


Άσχετο και να με συγχωρέσει η Αποστολία που της χαλάω το θέμα αλλά πόσο χρονών είσαι;
Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ωριμότητα με την οποία εκφράζεσαι και ήθελα να σου πω μπράβο, αυτό.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Από που να αρχίσω τώρα την απάντηση μου;
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι τα μηνύματα μου σε έχουν ενοχλήσει. Δεν είχα σκοπό να σε θίξω. Επέτρεψε μου όμως να σου πω ότι αν από όλα όσα σου έγραψα εσύ επιλέγεις να θιχτείς και όχι να ψάξεις κάτι ενδεχόμενα ωφέλιμο για σένα, τότε εντάξει. Είναι δικαίωμα σου.
> 
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι με αποκάλεσε σεξομανή μια γυναίκα με την οποία δεν κάναμε ποτέ έρωτα. Και είμαι εγώ ο κακός επειδή διεκδικούσα την ερωτική επαφή. Πρόσεξε όμως τι λέω. Διεκδικούσα, δεν επέβαλα με το ζόρι. Ούτε και φυσικά εξαπάτησα κάποιον άνθρωπο. 
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι υπάρχουν γυναίκες που απολαμβάνουν το σεξουαλικό κάλεσμα του άντρα και άλλες που επιλέγουν να του κολλήσουν διάφορες ταμπέλες. _Σεξομανής, με βλέπει ως αντικείμενο, δεν θα γίνω τρόπαιο στα χέρια του κτλ._
> 
> Εσύ ποια από τις δύο κατηγορίες πιστεύεις είναι ποιο δυσλειτουργική;
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Εύχομαι εσύ σαν γνωστής της ψυχολογιας και των σχεσεων να έχεις φτιαξει ισορροπημενες σχεσεις στη ζωή σου και να έχεις λύσει όλα σου τα θέματα.
Εγώ όμως επειδή θεωρώ σαν άνθρωπος είμαι ατελης ναι έχω φταιξει σε πολλά και έχω αναλαβει ΕΓΏ την ευθυνη σου λέω και σου ξανά λέω. Ναι σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως στεναχωρησω τον φίλο μου και τον μπατσο ναι δεν αμφισβητω ότι κάποιος μπορεί να έχει αισθηματα για κάποια πέρα από το σεξ και ναι εγώ είμαι λάθος σε όλα. 
Αλλά άμα το δεις από την άλλη πλευρά.εγώ φταίω που ο πρώην ηθελε σεξ και φυσικά είχε δικαιωμα να κάνει σεξ και δεν μου είπε ούτε μια φορά πηγαινε σε έναν ειδικο ψυχικης υγειας πάρα μόνο έλεγε μήπως έχω σωματικο πρόβλημα κι ας ήξερε ότι έχω πάει σε δυο γυναικολογους?θα μπορουσα ώρες να σου λέω πόσο σκαρτα φερθηκε σε μένα αλλά ας πω ότι έχω εφταιγα στην πρώτη σχέση. 
Εγώ φταιω και στη δεύτερη σχέση που ο σύντροφος μου ενω μεν με αγαπαει όπως λέει και το νιωθω δεν έχει χρόνο ούτε να τον δω και ασχολειται με άλλες του προτεραιοτητητες?ως γνωστον κάποια που παραμελειται θα βρει αλλού ενδιαφερον όμως. 
Εγώ φταίω που και ο μπατσος αποδεικνυεται σιγα σιγά ότι είναι σκαρτος με την συμπεριφορά του.
Οκ εγώ φταιω που ψαχνω μια αξιοπρεπει σχέση,που ψάχνω έναν άνθρωπο να μη βλέπει μόνο τό σεξ αλλά και πέρα από αυτό. Και ξανά λέω δεν υποτιμω την αναγκη του να κάνει σεξ απλά χλευαζω τον τρόπο που επιδιώκει να κάνει σεξ.
Τελικά εγώ φταίω που επρεπε να κάνω αυτό που μου είχε πει κάποτε ο ψυχιατρος.
《Αν ήμουν στην θέση σου και ημουν γυναικα θα τους επαιζα όλους τους άντρες στα δαχτυλα και εσύ κάθεσαι και σκας γι αυτούς》

----------


## elisabet

> Νευρολογος είναι ο ανθρωπος αλλά ομοιοπαθητικος και είναι αρμοδιος για θέματα άγχους. Ήταν προταση του φίλου μου και την δεχτηκα.
> Εγώ θέλω να ζήσω ευτυχισμενη με ότι συνεπαγεται αυτό. Είτε κάνω σεξ είτε δεν κάνω απλά θέλω να είμαι ευτυχισμενη.αλλά γιατί να στερησω από τον εαυτο μου το δικαίωμα μου να κάνω σεξ?δηλαδη Οκ να πω τώρα Αποστολια θα είσαι ευτυχισμένη με τη σχέση σου χωρίς σεξ και αν αργοτερα μου έρθει να κανω?θα πω όχι? 
> Δεν θέλω όμως να πω στον εαυτο μου αυτο που μου λέτε εσεις.δηλαδή Αποστολια πρέπει τώρα οπωσδηποτε να κάνεις σεξ γιατί δεν έχεις ελπιδα ούτε με τον μπατσο ούτε με την σχέση σου που έχει προβλημα μεγαλύτερο από εσενα.θέλω να είμαι ελευθερη αυτή την αποφαση να την πάρω μονη χωρίς να σκεφτομαι ούτε τι θα πει ο μπατσος ούτε ο καθενας που δεν μπορεί να ερθει στη θέση μου.


Το στερείς όμως Αποστολία μου από τον εαυτό σου. Το στερείς με το να μην αναλαμβάνεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου. Τι θα πει μου είπε ο σύντροφος να πάμε σε αυτόν; Πήγες είδες, πως δεν σε βοηθάει....έπρεπε να χεις πάει σε άλλους δέκα μέχρι τώρα αν ήθελες να λυθεί.

Και τώρα αυτό κάνεις. Μεταθέτεις την ευθύνη σε μας. Κανείς από μας δεν σου είπε : τώρα πρέπει να κάνεις σεξ. ΕΣΥ το δηλώνεις ως πρόβλημα. ΕΣΥ λες οτι νώθεις μιση. ΕΣΥ εντοπίζεις αυτό ως πηγή προβλημάτων για τις σχέσεις σου. ΕΣΥ νιώθεις προβληματική. ¨Οχι εμείς. Εμείς προσπαθούμε να σου πούμε την γνώμη μας με βάση αυτά που εσύ καταθέτεις. θα μπορούσες πχ να είσαι εδώ και να χεις πει ότι δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ σεξ αλλά όλα είναι υπέροχα στην ζωή σου, ότι αυτό είναι μια συνειδητή επιλογή βάση των πιστεύω σου πχ και όλα καλά. Δεν θα σου έλεγε κανείς τίποτα, δικαίωμα σου είναι.
Εσύ όμως είσαι εδώ και από τη μια λες ότι έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα, θέλω να κάνω σεξ, θεωρώ οτι μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στις σχέσεις μου με τους άλλους και όλοι θα με παρατάνε κτλ κτλ....κι από την άλλη όταν προσπαθούμε να σου πούμε τρόπους κατα τν προσωπική εκτίμηση του καθένα που θα το καταφέρεις αυτό, μπαίνεις σε άμυνα και λες : εντάξει ένα ζευγάρι μπορεί να ναι καλα και χωρίς σεξ, δεν θα μου το επιβάλει κανείς. Καταλαβαίνεις την αντίφαση; Ακόμα δεν έχεις απαντήσει στο βασικό ερώτημα για τον εαυτό σου : Θες να το λύσεις ή όχι;;;

----------


## elisabet

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Εύχομαι εσύ σαν γνωστής της ψυχολογιας και των σχεσεων να έχεις φτιαξει ισορροπημενες σχεσεις στη ζωή σου και να έχεις λύσει όλα σου τα θέματα.
> Εγώ όμως επειδή θεωρώ σαν άνθρωπος είμαι ατελης ναι έχω φταιξει σε πολλά και έχω αναλαβει ΕΓΏ την ευθυνη σου λέω και σου ξανά λέω. Ναι σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως στεναχωρησω τον φίλο μου και τον μπατσο ναι δεν αμφισβητω ότι κάποιος μπορεί να έχει αισθηματα για κάποια πέρα από το σεξ και ναι εγώ είμαι λάθος σε όλα. 
> Αλλά άμα το δεις από την άλλη πλευρά.εγώ φταίω που ο πρώην ηθελε σεξ και φυσικά είχε δικαιωμα να κάνει σεξ και δεν μου είπε ούτε μια φορά πηγαινε σε έναν ειδικο ψυχικης υγειας πάρα μόνο έλεγε μήπως έχω σωματικο πρόβλημα κι ας ήξερε ότι έχω πάει σε δυο γυναικολογους?θα μπορουσα ώρες να σου λέω πόσο σκαρτα φερθηκε σε μένα αλλά ας πω ότι έχω εφταιγα στην πρώτη σχέση. 
> Εγώ φταιω και στη δεύτερη σχέση που ο σύντροφος μου ενω μεν με αγαπαει όπως λέει και το νιωθω δεν έχει χρόνο ούτε να τον δω και ασχολειται με άλλες του προτεραιοτητητες?ως γνωστον κάποια που παραμελειται θα βρει αλλού ενδιαφερον όμως. 
> Εγώ φταίω που και ο μπατσος αποδεικνυεται σιγα σιγά ότι είναι σκαρτος με την συμπεριφορά του.
> Οκ εγώ φταιω που ψαχνω μια αξιοπρεπει σχέση,που ψάχνω έναν άνθρωπο να μη βλέπει μόνο τό σεξ αλλά και πέρα από αυτό. Και ξανά λέω δεν υποτιμω την αναγκη του να κάνει σεξ απλά χλευαζω τον τρόπο που επιδιώκει να κάνει σεξ.
> Τελικά εγώ φταίω που επρεπε να κάνω αυτό που μου είχε πει κάποτε ο ψυχιατρος.
> 《Αν ήμουν στην θέση σου και ημουν γυναικα θα τους επαιζα όλους τους άντρες στα δαχτυλα και εσύ κάθεσαι και σκας γι αυτούς》


Τώρα γίνεσαι επιθετική με τον Golden ενώ προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει. Κάνεις ένα βήμα μπροστά και δέκα πίσω.
Και συνεχίζεις να θεωρείς σκάρτο κάποιον που θέλει σεξ. Χαρακτηρίζεις τον μπάτσο σκάρτο επειδή θέλει σεξ.
Και όχι δεν ψάχνεις άνθρωπο να βλέπει πέρα από το σεξ, ψάχνεις άνθρωπο να βλέπει την ζωη του χωρίς σεξ. Γιαυτό είσαι με τον τωρινό. Επειδή αυτός αυτό κάνει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Το στερείς όμως Αποστολία μου από τον εαυτό σου. Το στερείς με το να μην αναλαμβάνεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου. Τι θα πει μου είπε ο σύντροφος να πάμε σε αυτόν; Πήγες είδες, πως δεν σε βοηθάει....έπρεπε να χεις πάει σε άλλους δέκα μέχρι τώρα αν ήθελες να λυθεί.
> 
> Και τώρα αυτό κάνεις. Μεταθέτεις την ευθύνη σε μας. Κανείς από μας δεν σου είπε : τώρα πρέπει να κάνεις σεξ. ΕΣΥ το δηλώνεις ως πρόβλημα. ΕΣΥ λες οτι νώθεις μιση. ΕΣΥ εντοπίζεις αυτό ως πηγή προβλημάτων για τις σχέσεις σου. ΕΣΥ νιώθεις προβληματική. ¨Οχι εμείς. Εμείς προσπαθούμε να σου πούμε την γνώμη μας με βάση αυτά που εσύ καταθέτεις. θα μπορούσες πχ να είσαι εδώ και να χεις πει ότι δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ σεξ αλλά όλα είναι υπέροχα στην ζωή σου, ότι αυτό είναι μια συνειδητή επιλογή βάση των πιστεύω σου πχ και όλα καλά. Δεν θα σου έλεγε κανείς τίποτα, δικαίωμα σου είναι.
> Εσύ όμως είσαι εδώ και από τη μια λες ότι έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα, θέλω να κάνω σεξ, θεωρώ οτι μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στις σχέσεις μου με τους άλλους και όλοι θα με παρατάνε κτλ κτλ....κι από την άλλη όταν προσπαθούμε να σου πούμε τρόπους κατα τν προσωπική εκτίμηση του καθένα που θα το καταφέρεις αυτό, μπαίνεις σε άμυνα και λες : εντάξει ένα ζευγάρι μπορεί να ναι καλα και χωρίς σεξ, δεν θα μου το επιβάλει κανείς. Καταλαβαίνεις την αντίφαση; Ακόμα δεν έχεις απαντήσει στο βασικό ερώτημα για τον εαυτό σου : Θες να το λύσεις ή όχι;;;


Θέλω να το λύσω. Γι αυτό ρώτησα εδώ μήπως αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.δεν είπα να μου δώσει κάποιος την λύση σε αυτό. Και επειδή κι άλλοι έχω δει ότι είχαν το ίδιο θέμα και άντρες και μάλιστα κάποιος ήταν μεγαλυτερης ηλικίας από μένα είπα μήπως είχε κάποιος να μου δωσει συμβουλές. Τώρα ποιον κοροιδευω εγώ ποιος κοροϊδεύει εμένα νομίζω είναι δευτερευων.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τώρα γίνεσαι επιθετική με τον Golden ενώ προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει. Κάνεις ένα βήμα μπροστά και δέκα πίσω.
> Και συνεχίζεις να θεωρείς σκάρτο κάποιον που θέλει σεξ. Χαρακτηρίζεις τον μπάτσο σκάρτο επειδή θέλει σεξ.
> Και όχι δεν ψάχνεις άνθρωπο να βλέπει πέρα από το σεξ, ψάχνεις άνθρωπο να βλέπει την ζωη του χωρίς σεξ. Γιαυτό είσαι με τον τωρινό. Επειδή αυτός αυτό κάνει.


Δεν γίνομαι επιθετική του λέω απλά την γνωμη μου.με συγχωρειτε που όταν κάποιος ορμαει σαν ζώο πάνω μου χωρίς να έχουμε πιει ένα καφε δεν μπορώ να τον πω φυσιολογικο αλλά πέφτουλα και σκαρτο.εσένα σου εχει τύχει να βγεις με κάποιον και να σου ορμηξει με την μια?

----------


## GoldenM

> Άσχετο και να με συγχωρέσει η Αποστολία που της χαλάω το θέμα αλλά πόσο χρονών είσαι;
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ωριμότητα με την οποία εκφράζεσαι και ήθελα να σου πω μπράβο, αυτό.


Είμαι στα 35 πλέον.

Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Vaggg

Φτάνει παιδιά, το θέμα έχει ξεχειλώσει αλλού ξεκινήσαμε αλλού φτάσαμε.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Φτάνει παιδιά, το θέμα έχει ξεχειλώσει αλλού ξεκινήσαμε αλλού φτάσαμε.


Όντως φτάνει. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας εύχομαι εσείς να έχετε καλυτερες διαπροσωπικες σχέσεις.γιατί όπως λέει και ένας φίλος απ έξω από το χορο πολλά τραγούδια ακούγονται.

----------


## harmonylover

Αποστολία πάντως εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ στο θέμα των ανασφαλειών και της καχυποψίας ως προς το ανδρικό φύλο.Και εγώ τα ίδια σκέφτομαι.Και η αλήθεια είναι πως πρέπει να δουλέψουμε και εμείς με τους εαυτούς μας πολύ.Αλλά είναι δύσκολο να ελέγξεις αυτές τις αρνητικές σκέψεις και τους φόβους.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολία πάντως εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ στο θέμα των ανασφαλειών και της καχυποψίας ως προς το ανδρικό φύλο.Και εγώ τα ίδια σκέφτομαι.Και η αλήθεια είναι πως πρέπει να δουλέψουμε και εμείς με τους εαυτούς μας πολύ.Αλλά είναι δύσκολο να ελέγξεις αυτές τις αρνητικές σκέψεις και τους φόβους.


Ευτυχώς που με καταλαβαινει και καποια.ξέρεις αν δεν περάσεις κάτι είναι δύσκολα να το καταλαβεις.εγώ δεν είπα ότι δεν έχω θέματα με τον εαυτό μου αλλά πεσανε όλοι να με 《φανε》 όταν είπα ότι οι πιο πολλοί άντρες είναι σκαρτοι.εγώ δεν είπα ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικο ο άλλος να θελει μόνο σεξ είναι αναγκη του και την σέβομαι. Εγώ είπα ότι πρέπει να έχει τα αρχ..... να στο πει και όχι να σου πουλάει έρωτες και μετά μην τον ειδατε.εγώ δεν έχω βγει με πολλους άντρες αλλά δύο στους τρεις που βγήκα φερθηκαν λάθος. Και από αυτά που ακούω και από φίλους και γνωστούς βλέπω τα ίδια. Εσύ είχες καμία άσχημη εμπειρία και το λες αυτο?

----------


## harmonylover

Ούτε εγώ έχω πολλές εμπειρίες απλώς έχω το ίδιο απαισιόδοξο σκεπτικό με εσένα.Πχ.Με τον τελευταίο για τον οποίο και έγραψα που βγαίναμε 6 μήνες,όταν μου είπε να διακόψουμε αισθάνθηκα ότι με κορόιδεψε,σκεφτόμουν πως πήρε αυτό που ήθελε και περίμενε να περάσει ο καιρός για να μου το πλασάρει πιο ωραία και να μην στενοχωρηθώ.Φαντάσου αυτός μου έλεγε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι πιο σοβαρό μεταξύ μας και δεν θέλω να σταματήσουμε και μια μέρα μου λέει δεν είμαι σίγουρος οπότε προτιμώ να το λήξω.Ε,η αλήθεια είναι πως ένιωσα άσχημα,ότι με χρησιμοποίησε...Μετά σκέφτομαι πως κανονικά η αυτοεκτίμησή μου δεν εξαρτάται από αυτόν και ό,τι έγινε,έγινε,ίσως και εκείνος ήταν μπερδεμένος.
Αλλά και εγώ πάντα αυτό αναρωτιέμαι...αν κάποιος θέλει μόνο σεξ γιατί δεν το ξεκαθαρίζει και τάζει λαγούς με πετραχήλια?
Εχεις βρει από πού πηγάζουν οι ανασφάλειες σου?Γιατί όλο αυτό από κάπου ξεκινάει.

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν γίνομαι επιθετική του λέω απλά την γνωμη μου.με συγχωρειτε που όταν κάποιος ορμαει σαν ζώο πάνω μου χωρίς να έχουμε πιει ένα καφε δεν μπορώ να τον πω φυσιολογικο αλλά πέφτουλα και σκαρτο.εσένα σου εχει τύχει να βγεις με κάποιον και να σου ορμηξει με την μια?


¨Ετσι όπως το λες, χωρίς να έχουμε πιει έναν καφέ, όχι δεν μου χει τύχει, γιατί αν δεν γουστάρω να μου την πέσει κάποιος με την μια φροντίζω να τον συναντήσω σε έναν δημόσιο χώρο με κόσμο. 
Μου χει τύχει όμως να γνωρίσω κάποιον έξω σε ένα βραδινό μαγαζί και να είναι παραπάνω διαχυτικός μαζί μου από όσο θα ήθελα. Στις περιπτώσεις που τον ήθελα κι εγώ προχωρούσε, στις περιπτώσεις που δεν τον ήθελα το έκοβα και τέλος. Δεν χαρακτήρισα κανέναν σκάρτο πάντως από αυτό. Δεν τον κάνει σκάρτο το να θέλει να πηδήξει. Αν θες κι εσύ προχωράς και αν δεν θες δεν προχωράς. Απλά σου δείχνει τι θέλει. Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό ζητάμε από τους άντρες. Να είναι ξεκάθαροι με αυτό που θέλουν. Οταν είναι ξεκάθαροι θα τους κατηγορούμε για σκάρτους;;; 
Μια γυναίκα μπορεί να ορίσει τα όρια που θέλει και τον ρυθμό που θα προχωρήσει μια γνωριμία. Εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για περιπτώσεις επίθεσης κανονικής οπότε εκεί πάει αλλού το θέμα.

----------


## GoldenM

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Εύχομαι εσύ σαν γνωστής της ψυχολογιας και των σχεσεων να έχεις φτιαξει ισορροπημενες σχεσεις στη ζωή σου και να έχεις λύσει όλα σου τα θέματα.
> Εγώ όμως επειδή θεωρώ σαν άνθρωπος είμαι ατελης ναι έχω φταιξει σε πολλά και έχω αναλαβει ΕΓΏ την ευθυνη σου λέω και σου ξανά λέω. Ναι σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως στεναχωρησω τον φίλο μου και τον μπατσο ναι δεν αμφισβητω ότι κάποιος μπορεί να έχει αισθηματα για κάποια πέρα από το σεξ και ναι εγώ είμαι λάθος σε όλα. 
> Αλλά άμα το δεις από την άλλη πλευρά.εγώ φταίω που ο πρώην ηθελε σεξ και φυσικά είχε δικαιωμα να κάνει σεξ και δεν μου είπε ούτε μια φορά πηγαινε σε έναν ειδικο ψυχικης υγειας πάρα μόνο έλεγε μήπως έχω σωματικο πρόβλημα κι ας ήξερε ότι έχω πάει σε δυο γυναικολογους?θα μπορουσα ώρες να σου λέω πόσο σκαρτα φερθηκε σε μένα αλλά ας πω ότι έχω εφταιγα στην πρώτη σχέση. 
> Εγώ φταιω και στη δεύτερη σχέση που ο σύντροφος μου ενω μεν με αγαπαει όπως λέει και το νιωθω δεν έχει χρόνο ούτε να τον δω και ασχολειται με άλλες του προτεραιοτητητες?ως γνωστον κάποια που παραμελειται θα βρει αλλού ενδιαφερον όμως. 
> Εγώ φταίω που και ο μπατσος αποδεικνυεται σιγα σιγά ότι είναι σκαρτος με την συμπεριφορά του.
> Οκ εγώ φταιω που ψαχνω μια αξιοπρεπει σχέση,που ψάχνω έναν άνθρωπο να μη βλέπει μόνο τό σεξ αλλά και πέρα από αυτό. Και ξανά λέω δεν υποτιμω την αναγκη του να κάνει σεξ απλά χλευαζω τον τρόπο που επιδιώκει να κάνει σεξ.
> Τελικά εγώ φταίω που επρεπε να κάνω αυτό που μου είχε πει κάποτε ο ψυχιατρος.
> 《Αν ήμουν στην θέση σου και ημουν γυναικα θα τους επαιζα όλους τους άντρες στα δαχτυλα και εσύ κάθεσαι και σκας γι αυτούς》


Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να σου απαντήσω, ώστε να ξεκαθαρίσω ρητά για τελευταία φορά τη θέση μου.

Ποτέ δεν είπα ότι είμαι γνώστης της ψυχολογίας και ικανός να δημιουργήσω την τέλεια σχέση. Και ευτυχώς δηλαδή γιατί τέλεια σχέση δεν υπάρχει.

Οπότε δεν σε κρίνω γιατί είσαι ατελής. Όλοι είμαστε άλλωστε. Και για να συνεννοούμαστε δεν σε κρίνω καθόλου. Απλά εκφράζω την άποψη μου, με μοναδικό στόχο να βοηθήσω έστω στο ελάχιστο.

Άλλωστε Αποστολία, όλοι όσοι είμαστε εδώ, άλλος λιγότερο και άλλος περισσότερο, βασανιζόμαστε από κάτι. Και εγώ το ίδιο λοιπόν. Το ξέρεις άλλωστε. Στα έχω πει σε άλλο θέμα. Διαλύθηκα από ήπια κατάθλιψη και κρίσεις πανικού με πολύ οδυνηρές συνέπειες.

Και ξέρεις κάτι; Και εγώ μπήκα στο πειρασμό να πω πολλές φορές πως _όλες οι γυναίκες είναι π0%τ@ν3ς_. Πρόσκαιρα είχα την ψευδαίσθηση ότι με ανακούφιζε αλλά σε βάθος χρόνου ήταν μια τρύπα στο νερό.

Ξέρεις πότε άλλαξαν όλα; Όταν γνώρισα την ψυχολόγο με την οποία έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία. 

*Ξέρεις ποιο ήταν το σπουδαιότερο μάθημα από την ψυχοθεραπεία; Ότι ανεξάρτητα από το τι συμβαίνει γύρω σου, εσύ ό ίδιος φέρεις την προσωπική σου ευθύνη στο ακέραιο για το πως θα αντιδράσεις. Και ξέρεις κάτι; Δεν σημαίνει ότι πάντα θα οδηγηθείς στην επιτυχία. Ουδόλως, ο ώριμος άνθρωπος μαθαίνει ότι στη ζωή δεν υπάρχει η τελειότητα. Με αυτό το τρόπο συμφιλιώνεται με τις αντιξοότητες της ζωής και αναλαμβάνει την προσωπική του ευθύνη να προχωρήσει μπροστά στη ζωή.*

Αναφορικά με την περίπτωση σου, σημειώνω τα παρακάτω.

Ποτέ δεν σου είπα να κάνεις σεξ, αντιθέτως σε ενθαρρύνω να χωρίσεις από όλους και κάνοντας θεραπεία να τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου και να μπορέσεις να προχωρήσεις με αυτοπεποίθηση στο θέμα αυτό στη ζωή σου.

Να το ξαναπώ;

*Μην κάνεις σεξ!!! Δεν είσαι έτοιμη ακόμη!!! Θα είναι λάθος!!! Κάνε θεραπεία!!!
Μην κάνεις σεξ!!! Δεν είσαι έτοιμη ακόμη!!! Θα είναι λάθος!!! Κάνε θεραπεία!!!
Μην κάνεις σεξ!!! Δεν είσαι έτοιμη ακόμη!!! Θα είναι λάθος!!! Κάνε θεραπεία!!!
*

Ελπίζω να είμαι σαφής τώρα.

Ξέρεις τι μου θυμίζει η περίπτωση σου;

Έναν ποδοσφαιριστή με σπασμένο πόδι, ο οποίος αντί να βάλει το πόδι του στο γύψο και να το θεραπεύσει, επιμένει να παραμένει στο γήπεδο και να πονάει ανώφελα. Ο πόνος που βιώνει τον κάνει να τα βάζει με τους άλλους και τον εμποδίζει από το να αναλάβει την προσωπική του ευθύνη ώστε να αποκαταστήσει τον τραυματισμό του.

Έγινα σαφής τώρα στο τι ακριβώς σε παρακινώ να κάνεις;

Άλλωστε Αποστολία θα ήταν λάθος να κάνεις σεξ και από άλλες απόψεις. Καταρχήν δεν θα το απολαύσεις τις πρώτες φορές. Όπως συμβαίνει σε όλους μας δηλαδή. Είσαι έτοιμη να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό το αμήχανο και κάπως δυσάρεστο συναίσθημα; Είσαι ικανή να ανταπεξέρθεις σε αυτή τη δυσάρεστη και κάπως άβολη κατάσταση;

Με βάση όλα όσα έχεις περάσει νομίζω πως όχι. Δεν είσαι έτοιμη. Αυτό δεν είναι κακό. Με την βοήθεια ειδικού θα το αντιμετωπίσεις. Μόνη σου όμως Αποστολία αντιμετωπίζεις τον κίνδυνο να υποστείς τεράστια συντριβή σε ψυχολογικό επίπεδο. 

Δεν θα είναι άδικο αυτό;

Εγώ μέσα στην ατυχία μου, στάθηκα τυχερός να πέσω σε μια ψυχολόγο καταπληκτική. Με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ και την υπεραγαπώ και την υπερευχαριστώ, για όλα όσα έχει κάνει για μένα.

Εσύ ρε Αποστολία, δυστυχώς ατύχησες σε αυτό το τομέα. Δεν κατάφερες να συναντήσεις ένα ψυχολόγο με τον οποίο να μπορέσετε να ταιριάξετε και να λάβεις ουσιαστική βοήθεια. Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι πολύ για αυτό.

Τι πρέπει να γίνει όμως; Θα παρατήσεις τη μάχη; Θα αφήσεις το μερίδιο της ευτυχίας που σου αναλογεί στη ζωή αναξιοποίητο; 

Εσύ αποφασίζεις!!!

Κλείνοντας θα σου πω τι μου είπε η ψυχολόγος μου στη πρώτη μας συνάντηση. Μου είπε, λοιπόν:
_
"Σου συνέβη κάτι πολύ άσχημο. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι στεναχωρημένος τώρα και είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό. Πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι δεν φταις εσύ που σου έτυχε αυτή η εμπειρία. Έχεις όμως την τεράστια ευθύνη της επιλογής που πρέπει να κάνεις τώρα. Τι θα επιλέξεις; Πως θα διαχειριστείς αυτό το δυσάρεστο γεγονός; Θα το νικήσεις; Θα νικηθείς; Η ευθύνη είναι δική σου. Αν αποφασίσεις να παραδοθείς στο δυσάρεστο συναίσθημα να ξέρεις πως εσύ θα το έχεις διαλέξει από εδώ και πέρα. Αν πάλι αποφασίσεις να κάνεις αυτό το γεγονός αφετηρία για ενδοσκόπηση και προσωπική βελτίωση, θα ανακαλύψεις ότι αυτή η δυσάρεστη εμπειρία σήμερα, θα γίνει ένα πολύ σημαντικό εφόδιο ώστε να χτίσεις την επιτυχία σου από σήμερα κιόλας. Εσύ τι διαλέγεις λοιπόν;"_

Αυτά μου είπε η Lucie, η ψυχολόγος μου. 

Στα έγραψα μήπως και καταστεί δυνατό να σε ωφελήσουν έστω και λίγο. Τουλάχιστον στην δική μου περίπτωση αυτό συνέβη.

Χρησιμοποιώντας λοιπόν τα λόγια της, και συγκεκριμένα την τελευταία πρόταση, ρωτάω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου εσένα Αποστολία:

*"Εσύ τι διαλέγεις λοιπόν;*

Ειλικρινά και ολόψυχα σου εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλά πλέον.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ούτε εγώ έχω πολλές εμπειρίες απλώς έχω το ίδιο απαισιόδοξο σκεπτικό με εσένα.Πχ.Με τον τελευταίο για τον οποίο και έγραψα που βγαίναμε 6 μήνες,όταν μου είπε να διακόψουμε αισθάνθηκα ότι με κορόιδεψε,σκεφτόμουν πως πήρε αυτό που ήθελε και περίμενε να περάσει ο καιρός για να μου το πλασάρει πιο ωραία και να μην στενοχωρηθώ.Φαντάσου αυτός μου έλεγε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι πιο σοβαρό μεταξύ μας και δεν θέλω να σταματήσουμε και μια μέρα μου λέει δεν είμαι σίγουρος οπότε προτιμώ να το λήξω.Ε,η αλήθεια είναι πως ένιωσα άσχημα,ότι με χρησιμοποίησε...Μετά σκέφτομαι πως κανονικά η αυτοεκτίμησή μου δεν εξαρτάται από αυτόν και ό,τι έγινε,έγινε,ίσως και εκείνος ήταν μπερδεμένος.
> Αλλά και εγώ πάντα αυτό αναρωτιέμαι...αν κάποιος θέλει μόνο σεξ γιατί δεν το ξεκαθαρίζει και τάζει λαγούς με πετραχήλια?
> Εχεις βρει από πού πηγάζουν οι ανασφάλειες σου?Γιατί όλο αυτό από κάπου ξεκινάει.


Και με ψυχολογο που είχα δουλεψει για τις ανασφαλειες δεν είχα βγάλει ακρη.δεν ξέρω από που προερχονται.πολύ κριμα από μια ασχημη εμπειρία να έχεις και εσύ τέτοια αποψη για του άντρες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> ¨Ετσι όπως το λες, χωρίς να έχουμε πιει έναν καφέ, όχι δεν μου χει τύχει, γιατί αν δεν γουστάρω να μου την πέσει κάποιος με την μια φροντίζω να τον συναντήσω σε έναν δημόσιο χώρο με κόσμο. 
> Μου χει τύχει όμως να γνωρίσω κάποιον έξω σε ένα βραδινό μαγαζί και να είναι παραπάνω διαχυτικός μαζί μου από όσο θα ήθελα. Στις περιπτώσεις που τον ήθελα κι εγώ προχωρούσε, στις περιπτώσεις που δεν τον ήθελα το έκοβα και τέλος. Δεν χαρακτήρισα κανέναν σκάρτο πάντως από αυτό. Δεν τον κάνει σκάρτο το να θέλει να πηδήξει. Αν θες κι εσύ προχωράς και αν δεν θες δεν προχωράς. Απλά σου δείχνει τι θέλει. Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό ζητάμε από τους άντρες. Να είναι ξεκάθαροι με αυτό που θέλουν. Οταν είναι ξεκάθαροι θα τους κατηγορούμε για σκάρτους;;; 
> Μια γυναίκα μπορεί να ορίσει τα όρια που θέλει και τον ρυθμό που θα προχωρήσει μια γνωριμία. Εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για περιπτώσεις επίθεσης κανονικής οπότε εκεί πάει αλλού το θέμα.


Έχεις δίκιο.σήμερα που βρεθηκα με τον αστυνομικο παλι είδα μια άλλη εικόνα του.τελικά μάλλον εγώ του επιτρέπω να μου φερεται έτσι και εγώ κινω το παιχνιδι

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να σου απαντήσω, ώστε να ξεκαθαρίσω ρητά για τελευταία φορά τη θέση μου.
> 
> Ποτέ δεν είπα ότι είμαι γνώστης της ψυχολογίας και ικανός να δημιουργήσω την τέλεια σχέση. Και ευτυχώς δηλαδή γιατί τέλεια σχέση δεν υπάρχει.
> 
> Οπότε δεν σε κρίνω γιατί είσαι ατελής. Όλοι είμαστε άλλωστε. Και για να συνεννοούμαστε δεν σε κρίνω καθόλου. Απλά εκφράζω την άποψη μου, με μοναδικό στόχο να βοηθήσω έστω στο ελάχιστο.
> 
> Άλλωστε Αποστολία, όλοι όσοι είμαστε εδώ, άλλος λιγότερο και άλλος περισσότερο, βασανιζόμαστε από κάτι. Και εγώ το ίδιο λοιπόν. Το ξέρεις άλλωστε. Στα έχω πει σε άλλο θέμα. Διαλύθηκα από ήπια κατάθλιψη και κρίσεις πανικού με πολύ οδυνηρές συνέπειες.
> 
> Και ξέρεις κάτι; Και εγώ μπήκα στο πειρασμό να πω πολλές φορές πως _όλες οι γυναίκες είναι π0%τ@ν3ς_. Πρόσκαιρα είχα την ψευδαίσθηση ότι με ανακούφιζε αλλά σε βάθος χρόνου ήταν μια τρύπα στο νερό.
> ...


Συγγνώμη αν σε έθιξα με αυτά που είπα δεν είχα τέτοιο σκοπό. Πάντως και εσυ κάποια στιγμή της ζωής σου ειπες ότι ολες είναι π........ οπότε και εγώ ίσως έχω περιθωρια να βελτιωθω.ελπίζω τωρα να έχεις φτιαξει τις σχέσεις σου με το άλλο φυλο.

----------


## elisabet

> Έχεις δίκιο.σήμερα που βρεθηκα με τον αστυνομικο παλι είδα μια άλλη εικόνα του.τελικά μάλλον εγώ του επιτρέπω να μου φερεται έτσι και εγώ κινω το παιχνιδι


Τι εννοείς είδες άλλο πρόσωπο;
δεν κατάλαβα αν το εννοείς ή αν το λες ειρωνικά.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχετε κατι κοινο εσεις οι δυο κανετε προσπαθεια να ζησετε μονες σας με ειδικους ως καλυψη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τι εννοείς είδες άλλο πρόσωπο;
> δεν κατάλαβα αν το εννοείς ή αν το λες ειρωνικά.


Δεν το λέω ειρωνικα
Βρεθηκα μαζί του και τελικά είχες δικιο σε αυτά που μου έλεγες.οι άντρες κανουν αυτά που επιτρεπουμε εμείς να κάνουν. Δηλαδή το γεγονός ότι δεν πάμε για καφέ και ότι βρισκομαστε στο πόδι είναι κάτι που εγώ το δεχτηκα.αν του ελεγα από την αρχή όχι θα μου είχε προτείνει για καφε όπως μου προτεινε μετά. Αλλά ξέρεις κάτι? Όταν ζητάς κάποια πράγματα αυτονοητα σε μια νέα γνωριμία για μένα μετά δεν τα θες και να στα δωσει δεν τα θες.απλά τον άφησα να δω πως θα το πάει και τώρα εγώ θα αποφασισω αν μου κάνει η αν όχι.βασικά αποφάσισα να μην ξανά πάω και να το τελειωσω πατωντας σε αυτό το γεγονός ότι δηλαδή μια νέα γνωριμία δεν μπορεί να γίνει στο πόδι πάρα μόνο αν αφορά το σεξ και εγώ θα του πω δεν είμαι σε τέτοια φάση τώρα. Είμαι πουθενά λαθος Ελισάβετ σε αυτο?

----------


## ντολορ

Γεια σου αποστολια !για το θεμα οτι οι αντρες οι πιο πολλοι θελουν μονο σεξ εμενα ρωτα !μετα τον πρωτο ο οποιος ηταν ενας ανθρωπος νορμαλ με συναισθηματα και ελεγε οτι οι γυναικες ειναι ανωτερες απ τους αντρες κ οι αντρες ειναι ζωα εχω βγει πααααααρα πολλα ραντεβου ..εκτος απο εναν που ερωτευτικα και με ειχε σαν σεξουαλικο αντικειμενο δεν εκανα σε κανεναν αλλο αντρα αυτη την χαρη ..ολοι μα ολοι απ το πρωτο ραντεβου χουφτωματα και πολλα αλλα με πηγαιναν σπιτι τους ενω και καλα θα βγαιναμε για καφε μου καναν διαφορα και ξες τι λεγαν ? Αφου δεν τα θελες γιατι δεχτηκες να βγουμε !γ αυτο ακομη καταριεμαι αυτους που με αναγκασαν να ζησω ετσι και οχι μοα φυσιολογικη ζωη με τον ανθρωπο μου ...αν εχει γινει τοσο νορμαλ να ειναι πρωτο το σεξ και μετα ολα τα αλλα σε μια σχεση τι να πω ..

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γεια σου αποστολια !για το θεμα οτι οι αντρες οι πιο πολλοι θελουν μονο σεξ εμενα ρωτα !μετα τον πρωτο ο οποιος ηταν ενας ανθρωπος νορμαλ με συναισθηματα και ελεγε οτι οι γυναικες ειναι ανωτερες απ τους αντρες κ οι αντρες ειναι ζωα εχω βγει πααααααρα πολλα ραντεβου ..εκτος απο εναν που ερωτευτικα και με ειχε σαν σεξουαλικο αντικειμενο δεν εκανα σε κανεναν αλλο αντρα αυτη την χαρη ..ολοι μα ολοι απ το πρωτο ραντεβου χουφτωματα και πολλα αλλα με πηγαιναν σπιτι τους ενω και καλα θα βγαιναμε για καφε μου καναν διαφορα και ξες τι λεγαν ? Αφου δεν τα θελες γιατι δεχτηκες να βγουμε !γ αυτο ακομη καταριεμαι αυτους που με αναγκασαν να ζησω ετσι και οχι μοα φυσιολογικη ζωη με τον ανθρωπο μου ...αν εχει γινει τοσο νορμαλ να ειναι πρωτο το σεξ και μετα ολα τα αλλα σε μια σχεση τι να πω ..


συμφωνω και εγω κοριτσι μου αλλα μονο εμεις το λεμε αυτο.ισως εχουμε καποιο θεμα με τον εαυτο μας και με τις ανασφαλειες μας.μαλλον εμεις επιτρεπουμε να μας φερθου ετσι.εσενα σου ελεγαν αφου δεν τα θες γιατι βγηκες?δηλαδη μονο γι αυτο θα εβγαινες?

----------


## ντολορ

Οχι ρε συ δεν εχουμε κανενα θεμα !
Εγω δεν εχω καθολου ανασφαλειες με την εμφανιση μου αφου μου εκανε εντυπωση το πως μου φεροντε ετσι μετα τον πρωτο ..νομιζα οτι εδειχνα ***** για να με θελουν μονο γ αυτο αλλα επειδη βλεπω σε καλα κοριτσια φεροντε ετσι ειπα δεν φταιω εγω ..
καλα βεβαια εγω μετα τον πρωτο δεν ηξερα τι μου γινοτανε ειναι η αληθεια αλλα πολλοι θελαν να το εκμεταλευτουν αυτο ! λες και εγω εβγαινα ραντεβου για να κανω σεξ μονο..οχι για να γνωρισω τον αλλο και μετα αν ειναι να κανω σχεση !εγω σου λεω την σχεση την εζησα μια φορα στην ζωη μου μονο !τραγικο !

----------


## Αποστολια

> Οχι ρε συ δεν εχουμε κανενα θεμα !
> Εγω δεν εχω καθολου ανασφαλειες με την εμφανιση μου αφου μου εκανε εντυπωση το πως μου φεροντε ετσι μετα τον πρωτο ..νομιζα οτι εδειχνα ***** για να με θελουν μονο γ αυτο αλλα επειδη βλεπω σε καλα κοριτσια φεροντε ετσι ειπα δεν φταιω εγω ..
> καλα βεβαια εγω μετα τον πρωτο δεν ηξερα τι μου γινοτανε ειναι η αληθεια αλλα πολλοι θελαν να το εκμεταλευτουν αυτο ! λες και εγω εβγαινα ραντεβου για να κανω σεξ μονο..οχι για να γνωρισω τον αλλο και μετα αν ειναι να κανω σχεση !εγω σου λεω την σχεση την εζησα μια φορα στην ζωη μου μονο !τραγικο !


μηπως εδινες και εσυ λαθος μηνυματα στους αντρες οπως λενε και σε μενα?καπου θα κανουμε και εμεις λαθος

----------


## ντολορ

Εμενα μου λεγαν οτι χαζογελουσα πολυ και φορουσα πολυ κοντα σορτς φουστες και με περνουσαν για ευκολη ..

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εμενα μου λεγαν οτι χαζογελουσα πολυ και φορουσα πολυ κοντα σορτς φουστες και με περνουσαν για ευκολη ..


και παλι δεν ειναι αυτος λογος για να σου φερονται ετσι.κοιταξε και εγω εχω ασχημη εικονα για τους αντρες γενικα.προσπαθω να βελτιωσω τον εαυτο μου και να δω με καλυτερο ματι τους αντρες.τωρα ξεκινησα μια νεα γνωριμια και οι 2 πρωτες συναντησεις ηταν σε περιοχη λιγο μοναχικη δηλαδη ειχε πιο διπλα μαγαζια αλλα αυτος θεωρησε καλο να μεινουμε εκει.κατα τα αλλα εγω ειμαι αρνητικη με τους αντρες

----------


## harmonylover

> Εμενα μου λεγαν οτι χαζογελουσα πολυ και φορουσα πολυ κοντα σορτς φουστες και με περνουσαν για ευκολη ..


Ντολορ είναι άσχημο και ασεβές να μιλάς έτσι στον άλλο. Μα τι είδους άνθρωποι ήταν αυτοί που σου μίλησαν έτσι?

----------


## believeInYourself

Ρε κορίτσια συγνώμη, αλλά άμα κι εσείς βγάζετε τον κ..ο σας εξω, τι θέλετε να νομίζει ο άλλος; Αυτοί που θέλουν μόνο σεξ θα σας πλησιάσουν έτσι.
Με όλο το σεβασμό προς το πρόσωπο σας και χωρίς καμία διάθεση να σας προσβάλλω

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ρε κορίτσια συγνώμη, αλλά άμα κι εσείς βγάζετε τον κ..ο σας εξω, τι θέλετε να νομίζει ο άλλος; Αυτοί που θέλουν μόνο σεξ θα σας πλησιάσουν έτσι.
> Με όλο το σεβασμό προς το πρόσωπο σας και χωρίς καμία διάθεση να σας προσβάλλω


εγω δεν βγαζω τον κ....ο εξω γιατι εχω και καποια ηλικια.στα 20 ομως ετσι ντυνομουν και εγω.τα ρασα δεν κανουν το παπα.

----------


## believeInYourself

Δεν λέω ότι το κάνετε, εγώ λέω πως η εξωτερική εμφάνιση παίζει ρόλο στην εικόνα που σχηματίζει κάποιος για σένα πριν σε γνωρίσει. Αυτό ισχύει και για τις γυναίκες και για τους άντρες. Το ξερουμε

----------


## harmonylover

> Ρε κορίτσια συγνώμη, αλλά άμα κι εσείς βγάζετε τον κ..ο σας εξω, τι θέλετε να νομίζει ο άλλος; Αυτοί που θέλουν μόνο σεξ θα σας πλησιάσουν έτσι.
> Με όλο το σεβασμό προς το πρόσωπο σας και χωρίς καμία διάθεση να σας προσβάλλω


Δεν είναι σωστό όμως να λες κατάμουτρα στην άλλη ότι σε θεωρώ εύκολη γιατί χαζογελάς και φοράς κοντά.Αυτό είναι άκρως προσβλητικό και μειωτικό.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν είναι σωστό όμως να λες κατάμουτρα στην άλλη ότι σε θεωρώ εύκολη γιατί χαζογελάς και φοράς κοντά.Αυτό είναι άκρως προσβλητικό και μειωτικό.


δεν νομιζω να της το ειπαν καταμουτρα.μηπως της το ειπε καποιος τριτος?γιατι αλλιως οντως ειναι ανωριμο και προσβλητικο.

----------


## believeInYourself

> Δεν είναι σωστό όμως να λες κατάμουτρα στην άλλη ότι σε θεωρώ εύκολη γιατί χαζογελάς και φοράς κοντά.Αυτό είναι άκρως προσβλητικό και μειωτικό.


Ωραία τότε φοράς ότι θέλεις και είσαι έτοιμη μέσα στους πολλούς να υπάρξουν και μερικοί που θα σε νομίζουν για εύκολη και θα σε προσβάλλουν. Οπότε απαντάς κι εσύ ανάλογα. Το σίγουρο είναι πως το τι είσαι εσύ το ξέρεις μόνο εσύ, δεν μπορεί κανένας να σου πει ποια είσαι

----------


## GoldenM

> εγω δεν βγαζω τον κ....ο εξω γιατι εχω και καποια ηλικια.στα 20 ομως ετσι ντυνομουν και εγω.τα ρασα δεν κανουν το παπα.


Η έκφρασή "Τα ράσα δεν κάνουν τον παππά" σημαίνει ότι η ένδυση απλά με ράσο δεν είναι ικανή και αναγκαία συνθήκη, από μόνη της, ώστε να υπάρξει ιεροσύνη. Δηλαδή το ράσο είναι απαραίτητο, αλλά όχι ικανό από μόνο του.

Είναι εσφαλμένο να νομίζουμε ότι οι ενδυματολογικές μας προτιμήσεις δεν περνούν, έστω και υποσυνείδητα, ένα μήνυμα στον κοινωνικό μας περίγυρο για μια σειρά από ζητήματα. Όπως για παράδειγμα εισόδημα, ηλικία, κοινωνική τάξη, προσωπικό γούστο και γενικότερη αισθητική και ου το καθεξής.

Δυστυχώς οι ευτυχώς όλα μετράνε στην επικοινωνία. Η οποία είναι ως γνωστόν λεκτική και μη λεκτική.

Έτσι λοιπόν μετράει και το τι είσαι αλλά και το πως φαίνεσαι. 




> Δεν είναι σωστό όμως να λες κατάμουτρα στην άλλη ότι σε θεωρώ εύκολη γιατί χαζογελάς και φοράς κοντά.Αυτό είναι άκρως προσβλητικό και μειωτικό.


Συμφωνώ ότι πάντα πρέπει να τηρείται η στοιχειώδης ευγένεια αλλά και τα προσχήματα. Ειδικά όταν δεν γνωρίζεις καλά τον άλλο.

Απλά είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζουμε και το παρακάτω.

Ο αντρικός εγκέφαλος αντιλαμβάνεται υποσυνείδητα ως ερωτικό κάλεσμα όταν διακρίνει μια γυναίκα να του χαμογελάει. 

Μάλιστα είχα διαβάσει ότι μια αλυσίδα supermarket στην Αμερική, είχε ζητήσει από τις υπαλλήλους που εργάζονται εντός των καταστημάτων τις αλυσίδας να είναι πάντα χαμογελαστές και εγκάρδιες στους πελάτες. 

Από τη στιγμή που επέβαλε αυτή τη νέα πολιτική, σημειώθηκαν σε διάφορα καταστήματα της αλυσίδας παρενοχλήσεις σε διάφορες γυναίκες υπαλλήλους από άντρες πελάτες.

Η εταιρεία έφτασε στο συμπέρασμα ότι ο λόγος για αυτό είχε να κάνει με την νέα πολιτική που εισήγαγε. Αυτό οδήγησε την εταιρεία στην ανασκευή και τροποποίηση της εν λόγο αμφιλεγόμενης οδηγίας προς το υπαλληλικό προσωπικό.

Θα μου πεις τώρα, ωραία και τι να κάνει μια κοπέλα να μην χαμογελάει;

Όχι βέβαια!!! Ουδόλως είπα αυτό. Απλά ανέφερα τα παραπάνω για την οικονομία της συζήτησης. 

Απλά επειδή όπως είπα παραπάνω, η επικοινωνία είναι λεκτική και μη λεκτική.

Ως εκ τούτου όλα μετράνε.

Να έχετε μια όμορφη μέρα.

----------


## harmonylover

> δεν νομιζω να της το ειπαν καταμουτρα.μηπως της το ειπε καποιος τριτος?γιατι αλλιως οντως ειναι ανωριμο και προσβλητικο.


Α,συγγνώμη,αυτό το ενδεχόμενο δεν το σκέφτηκα.Αλλά όπως και να έχει εμένα μου χτυπάει άσχημα στο άκουσμα.

----------


## harmonylover

> Ωραία τότε φοράς ότι θέλεις και είσαι έτοιμη μέσα στους πολλούς να υπάρξουν και μερικοί που θα σε νομίζουν για εύκολη και θα σε προσβάλλουν. Οπότε απαντάς κι εσύ ανάλογα. Το σίγουρο είναι πως το τι είσαι εσύ το ξέρεις μόνο εσύ, δεν μπορεί κανένας να σου πει ποια είσαι


Το προσωπικό μου στυλ δεν είναι αυτό αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν νομίζω πως έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία,έτσι δεν είναι? Γιατί πάνω από όλα πρέπει εμείς να είμαστε καλά με τον εαυτό μας και να μην περιμένουμε την αποδοχή των άλλων.Οπότε συμφωνώ στο τελευταίο που γράφεις. Προσωπικά αυτός είναι ένας από τους δικούς μου στόχους και το σκεπτικό που θα ήθελα να μπορώ να εφαρμόσω στη ζωή μου.

----------


## believeInYourself

Και βέβαια. Θα ντυθείς όπως θέλεις εσύ, όχι όπως θέλουν οι άλλοι ή όπως πρέπει. Αυτό άλλωστε είναι που σε κάνει να ξεχωρίζεις κι από το πλήθος. Αλλά είπαμε απαντάς και ανάλογα εκεί που πρέπει, και σίγουρα δεν κρατάς μέσα σου την κάθε βλακεία που μπορεί να σου πει κάποιος. Είσαι ο εαυτός σου!

----------


## harmonylover

Συμφωνώ ότι πάντα πρέπει να τηρείται η στοιχειώδης ευγένεια αλλά και τα προσχήματα. Ειδικά όταν δεν γνωρίζεις καλά τον άλλο.

Απλά είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζουμε και το παρακάτω.

Ο αντρικός εγκέφαλος αντιλαμβάνεται υποσυνείδητα ως ερωτικό κάλεσμα όταν διακρίνει μια γυναίκα να του χαμογελάει. 

Μάλιστα είχα διαβάσει ότι μια αλυσίδα supermarket στην Αμερική, είχε ζητήσει από τις υπαλλήλους που εργάζονται εντός των καταστημάτων τις αλυσίδας να είναι πάντα χαμογελαστές και εγκάρδιες στους πελάτες. 

Από τη στιγμή που επέβαλε αυτή τη νέα πολιτική, σημειώθηκαν σε διάφορα καταστήματα της αλυσίδας παρενοχλήσεις σε διάφορες γυναίκες υπαλλήλους από άντρες πελάτες.

Η εταιρεία έφτασε στο συμπέρασμα ότι ο λόγος για αυτό είχε να κάνει με την νέα πολιτική που εισήγαγε. Αυτό οδήγησε την εταιρεία στην ανασκευή και τροποποίηση της εν λόγο αμφιλεγόμενης οδηγίας προς το υπαλληλικό προσωπικό.

Θα μου πεις τώρα, ωραία και τι να κάνει μια κοπέλα να μην χαμογελάει;

Όχι βέβαια!!! Ουδόλως είπα αυτό. Απλά ανέφερα τα παραπάνω για την οικονομία της συζήτησης. 

Απλά επειδή όπως είπα παραπάνω, η επικοινωνία είναι λεκτική και μη λεκτική.

Ως εκ τούτου όλα μετράνε.

Να έχετε μια όμορφη μέρα.[/QUOTE]

Όλα μετράνε αλλά όταν φτάνεις στο σημείο να μην μπορείς να εκφραστείς από φόβο(γιατί το στυλ,ακόμη και ένα χαμόγελο είναι προσωπική έκφραση)καταντάς να ζεις φυλακισμένος.Και ίσως είναι αλήθεια πως οι άνδρες παρεξηγούν τα πάντα πολύ εύκολα και τα βλέπουν όπως θέλουν,χωρίς να σημαίνει βέβαια πως και οι γυναίκες δεν κάνουν το ίδιο.
Από εκεί και περα σε όλα υπάρχει μια διαχωριστική γραμμή.Η αγένεια είναι πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς του άλλου και όχι δικό μου.Ισως οι άνδρες είναι περισσότερο εναρμονισμένοι με τα ζωώδη ένστικτά τους.

----------


## believeInYourself

> Συμφωνώ ότι πάντα πρέπει να τηρείται η στοιχειώδης ευγένεια αλλά και τα προσχήματα. Ειδικά όταν δεν γνωρίζεις καλά τον άλλο.
> 
> Απλά είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζουμε και το παρακάτω.
> 
> Ο αντρικός εγκέφαλος αντιλαμβάνεται υποσυνείδητα ως ερωτικό κάλεσμα όταν διακρίνει μια γυναίκα να του χαμογελάει. 
> 
> Μάλιστα είχα διαβάσει ότι μια αλυσίδα supermarket στην Αμερική, είχε ζητήσει από τις υπαλλήλους που εργάζονται εντός των καταστημάτων τις αλυσίδας να είναι πάντα χαμογελαστές και εγκάρδιες στους πελάτες. 
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που επέβαλε αυτή τη νέα πολιτική, σημειώθηκαν σε διάφορα καταστήματα της αλυσίδας παρενοχλήσεις σε διάφορες γυναίκες υπαλλήλους από άντρες πελάτες.
> ...


Όλα μετράνε αλλά όταν φτάνεις στο σημείο να μην μπορείς να εκφραστείς από φόβο(γιατί το στυλ,ακόμη και ένα χαμόγελο είναι προσωπική έκφραση)καταντάς να ζεις φυλακισμένος.Και ίσως είναι αλήθεια πως οι άνδρες παρεξηγούν τα πάντα πολύ εύκολα και τα βλέπουν όπως θέλουν,χωρίς να σημαίνει βέβαια πως και οι γυναίκες δεν κάνουν το ίδιο.
Από εκεί και περα σε όλα υπάρχει μια διαχωριστική γραμμή.Η αγένεια είναι πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς του άλλου και όχι δικό μου.Ισως οι άνδρες είναι περισσότερο εναρμονισμένοι με τα ζωώδη ένστικτά τους.[/QUOTE]

Εγώ λέω πως ακόμη και το χαμόγελο να παρεξηγηθεί, δεν είναι άσχημο να δείξει ένας άντρας το ενδιαφέρον του. Το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος που θα το δείξει αλλά και ο τρόπος που εσύ θα τον "απορρίψεις" χωρίς να τον προσβάλλεις.

----------


## ντολορ

Ενας φιλος που τον ρωτησα γιατι δεν με βλεπουν σοβαρα μου το ειπε !οσο για τον κ...που βγαζω εξω δεν ηξερα οτι πρεπει να ειμαι με ρασο για να μην προκαλω !βλεπω αυτες που ειναι με ρασο δεν πλησιαζουν καν οι αντρες ..δεν ντυνομουν ποτε σαν π...αλλα οπως λεει κ η αποστολια οταν εισαι νεο κοριτσι θα βαλεις κ μινι κ σορτς !δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο κακο ..και κυριλε που ντυνομαι παλι τα ιδια γινοντε ..το χουν βρει ευκολο αυτο το σεξ χωρις δεσμευση και περνανε καλα.

----------


## believeInYourself

> Ενας φιλος που τον ρωτησα γιατι δεν με βλεπουν σοβαρα μου το ειπε !οσο για τον κ...που βγαζω εξω δεν ηξερα οτι πρεπει να ειμαι με ρασο για να μην προκαλω !βλεπω αυτες που ειναι με ρασο δεν πλησιαζουν καν οι αντρες ..δεν ντυνομουν ποτε σαν π...αλλα οπως λεει κ η αποστολια οταν εισαι νεο κοριτσι θα βαλεις κ μινι κ σορτς !δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο κακο ..και κυριλε που ντυνομαι παλι τα ιδια γινοντε ..το χουν βρει ευκολο αυτο το σεξ χωρις δεσμευση και περνανε καλα.


Δε νομίζω πως το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι ή ράσο ή έξω κ...ς. Είπαμε δε σε αναγκάζει κάποιος να κάνεις κάτι που δε θες

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ενας φιλος που τον ρωτησα γιατι δεν με βλεπουν σοβαρα μου το ειπε !οσο για τον κ...που βγαζω εξω δεν ηξερα οτι πρεπει να ειμαι με ρασο για να μην προκαλω !βλεπω αυτες που ειναι με ρασο δεν πλησιαζουν καν οι αντρες ..δεν ντυνομουν ποτε σαν π...αλλα οπως λεει κ η αποστολια οταν εισαι νεο κοριτσι θα βαλεις κ μινι κ σορτς !δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο κακο ..και κυριλε που ντυνομαι παλι τα ιδια γινοντε ..το χουν βρει ευκολο αυτο το σεξ χωρις δεσμευση και περνανε καλα.


εσυ θα ντυθεις οπως θες.οτι μηνυματα περνα το ντυσιμο σου θα εισαι εκει με τον ακεραιο χαρακτηρα σου να τα καταρριψεις ενα ενα.

----------


## harmonylover

> Όλα μετράνε αλλά όταν φτάνεις στο σημείο να μην μπορείς να εκφραστείς από φόβο(γιατί το στυλ,ακόμη και ένα χαμόγελο είναι προσωπική έκφραση)καταντάς να ζεις φυλακισμένος.Και ίσως είναι αλήθεια πως οι άνδρες παρεξηγούν τα πάντα πολύ εύκολα και τα βλέπουν όπως θέλουν,χωρίς να σημαίνει βέβαια πως και οι γυναίκες δεν κάνουν το ίδιο.
> Από εκεί και περα σε όλα υπάρχει μια διαχωριστική γραμμή.Η αγένεια είναι πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς του άλλου και όχι δικό μου.Ισως οι άνδρες είναι περισσότερο εναρμονισμένοι με τα ζωώδη ένστικτά τους.


Εγώ λέω πως ακόμη και το χαμόγελο να παρεξηγηθεί, δεν είναι άσχημο να δείξει ένας άντρας το ενδιαφέρον του. Το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος που θα το δείξει αλλά και ο τρόπος που εσύ θα τον "απορρίψεις" χωρίς να τον προσβάλλεις.[/QUOTE]

Ακριβώς,είπες τη μαγική λέξη:τρόπος! Και πολλές φορές η αντίδραση εξαρτάται από το πώς θα εκδηλωθεί ακριβώς ο άλλος.

----------


## ντολορ

Ε καλα ρε συ ειναι δυνατον να ειμαι σαν 
Την εμμανουελα και να αναρωτιεμαι γιατι με βλεπουν μονο για σεξ ? Νορμαλ ντυνομουν νεανικα !αυτη ηταν η αποψη ενος φιλου μ απλα οσοι με ξερουν ξερουν πως ειμαι ..απλα οι πιο πολλοι δεν μπαινουν καν στον κοπο να γνωρισουν τον αλλο ανθρωπο .και οταν ελεγα τι ηθελα απο μια σχεση οτι θελω μονο σχεση και τιποτε αλλο γιατι με πηγαιναν στις ερημιες ?και με ενα τζιν μακρυ να πηγαινα τα ιδια παλι ..και ξερω και πολλα σοβαρα κοριτσια με το ιδιο προβλημα

----------


## believeInYourself

> Εγώ λέω πως ακόμη και το χαμόγελο να παρεξηγηθεί, δεν είναι άσχημο να δείξει ένας άντρας το ενδιαφέρον του. Το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος που θα το δείξει αλλά και ο τρόπος που εσύ θα τον "απορρίψεις" χωρίς να τον προσβάλλεις.


Ακριβώς,είπες τη μαγική λέξη:τρόπος! Και πολλές φορές η αντίδραση εξαρτάται από το πώς θα εκδηλωθεί ακριβώς ο άλλος.[/QUOTE]




> Ε καλα ρε συ ειναι δυνατον να ειμαι σαν 
> Την εμμανουελα και να αναρωτιεμαι γιατι με βλεπουν μονο για σεξ ? Νορμαλ ντυνομουν νεανικα !αυτη ηταν η αποψη ενος φιλου μ απλα οσοι με ξερουν ξερουν πως ειμαι ..απλα οι πιο πολλοι δεν μπαινουν καν στον κοπο να γνωρισουν τον αλλο ανθρωπο .και οταν ελεγα τι ηθελα απο μια σχεση οτι θελω μονο σχεση και τιποτε αλλο γιατι με πηγαιναν στις ερημιες ?και με ενα τζιν μακρυ να πηγαινα τα ιδια παλι ..και ξερω και πολλα σοβαρα κοριτσια με το ιδιο προβλημα


Απ' όλες τις φορές που πήγατε σε ερημιές δεν το έκανες ποτέ δηλαδή; Και τι τους έλεγες;

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν το λέω ειρωνικα
> Βρεθηκα μαζί του και τελικά είχες δικιο σε αυτά που μου έλεγες.οι άντρες κανουν αυτά που επιτρεπουμε εμείς να κάνουν. Δηλαδή το γεγονός ότι δεν πάμε για καφέ και ότι βρισκομαστε στο πόδι είναι κάτι που εγώ το δεχτηκα.αν του ελεγα από την αρχή όχι θα μου είχε προτείνει για καφε όπως μου προτεινε μετά. Αλλά ξέρεις κάτι? Όταν ζητάς κάποια πράγματα αυτονοητα σε μια νέα γνωριμία για μένα μετά δεν τα θες και να στα δωσει δεν τα θες.απλά τον άφησα να δω πως θα το πάει και τώρα εγώ θα αποφασισω αν μου κάνει η αν όχι.βασικά αποφάσισα να μην ξανά πάω και να το τελειωσω πατωντας σε αυτό το γεγονός ότι δηλαδή μια νέα γνωριμία δεν μπορεί να γίνει στο πόδι πάρα μόνο αν αφορά το σεξ και εγώ θα του πω δεν είμαι σε τέτοια φάση τώρα. Είμαι πουθενά λαθος Ελισάβετ σε αυτο?


Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω απάντηση γιατί εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεις. Βγήκατε δευτερη φορά από οτι κατάλαβα. Και; Τι έγινε;

----------


## elisabet

Επειδή διαβάζω διάφορα που μπορεί να φτάσουν και σε παράξενο σημείο θα ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω το εξής.
Κατα την γνώμη μου δεν έχει δικαίωμα κανείς να κρίνει κανέναν και να βγάλει συμπεράσματα για την ηθική του από τον τρόπο που ντύνεται. Αν μια κοπέλα γουστάρει να ντύνεται με μινι, σορτς κ οτι άλλο είναι δικαίωμα της και καλά κάνει. Οποιος κρίνει μόνο από αυτό και θεωρήσει πως είναι εύκολη και ******* απλά είναι μαλάκας. Το ντύσιμο μας και το στυλ γενικότερα δείχνει στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα μας σαφώς αλλά είναι κυρίως η συμπεριφορά μας που πρέπει να κρίνεται κι όχι το μήκος της φούστας.
Επανέρχομαι λοιπόν στο γνωστό. Αν εγώ θέλω να βγω ραντεβού με κάποιον και σκάσω μύτη με σορτς αλλά παρόλα αυτά τον συναντήσω σε μια καφετέρια σε ένα κεντρικό σημείο με κόσμο, είναι μάλλον απίθανο να θεωρήσει πως θέλω να μου ορμήξει, κι αν το κάνει θα ναι δικό του πρόβλημα. Αν εμφανιστώ με μια φούστα ως τον αστράγαλο αλλά κλείσουμε ραντεβού σε ένα ερημικό παρκάκι ή πάω σπίτι του... τότε μάλλον δικαιολογημένα θα υποθέσει πως θέλω να προχωρήσει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω απάντηση γιατί εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεις. Βγήκατε δευτερη φορά από οτι κατάλαβα. Και; Τι έγινε;


Ναι βγήκαμε χθες σε μια παραλια που είχε μαγαζιά ποιο δίπλα αλλά εμείς κάθισαμε σε ένα παγκακι μόνοι. Όταν του είπα ότι δεν μου αρέσει που καθομασταν εκεί τότε μου προτεινε να πάμε κάπου για καφέ. Αλλά ξέρεις κάτι οταν λέω το ζητάς κάτι μετά δεν το θες.δηλαδή και που μου είπε να πάμε για καφέ μετά δεν το ήθελα.ήθελα από μόνος του να πάρει αυτήν την πρωτοβουλια.είμαι και σε αυτό λαθος?

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι βγήκαμε χθες σε μια παραλια που είχε μαγαζιά ποιο δίπλα αλλά εμείς κάθισαμε σε ένα παγκακι μόνοι. Όταν του είπα ότι δεν μου αρέσει που καθομασταν εκεί τότε μου προτεινε να πάμε κάπου για καφέ. Αλλά ξέρεις κάτι οταν λέω το ζητάς κάτι μετά δεν το θες.δηλαδή και που μου είπε να πάμε για καφέ μετά δεν το ήθελα.ήθελα από μόνος του να πάρει αυτήν την πρωτοβουλια.είμαι και σε αυτό λαθος?


Δεν θα την έπαιρνε από μόνος του κανείς Αποστολία. Αν δουν ότι είσαι πρόθυμη για παραπάνω και του αρέσεις θα σκεφτεί...γιατί όχι; Κι όταν λέω αν δουν ότι είσαι πρόθυμη εννοώ ότι θα μποροούσες εσύ από την αρχή να πάρεις την πρωτοβουλία και να του δώσεις εσύ ραντεβού όπου ήθελες. Σε μια καφετέρια πχ. Αν έλεγε ότι δεν μπορεί, θα του έλεγες δεν πειράζει κανονίζουμε άλλη φορά....κι αστον μετά να φτιάχνει αυτός το πρόγραμμα του ώστε να μπορέσει ....αν του αρέσεις αρκετά. Όταν βλέπει όμως ότι σου λέει πάμε στο παγκάκι κι εσύ πας, τότε αυτομάτως θεωρεί πως θες να ξεμοναχιαστείτε. Δεν το λέω ως κάτι κακό, μπορεί μια χαρά να ήθελες να ξεμοναχιαστείτε, τίποτα κακό σε αυτό, απλά λέω ότι αυτό καταλαβαίνει. Ενώ αν του χες προτείνει από την αρχή για καφέ και είχες μείνει εκεί θα έπαιρνε το μνμ οτι θες να γνωριστείτε πρώτα.

Και μη ρωτάς αν είσαι λάθος ρε συ Αποστολία, κανείς δεν διαθέτει το αλάθητο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν θα την έπαιρνε από μόνος του κανείς Αποστολία. Αν δουν ότι είσαι πρόθυμη για παραπάνω και του αρέσεις θα σκεφτεί...γιατί όχι; Κι όταν λέω αν δουν ότι είσαι πρόθυμη εννοώ ότι θα μποροούσες εσύ από την αρχή να πάρεις την πρωτοβουλία και να του δώσεις εσύ ραντεβού όπου ήθελες. Σε μια καφετέρια πχ. Αν έλεγε ότι δεν μπορεί, θα του έλεγες δεν πειράζει κανονίζουμε άλλη φορά....κι αστον μετά να φτιάχνει αυτός το πρόγραμμα του ώστε να μπορέσει ....αν του αρέσεις αρκετά. Όταν βλέπει όμως ότι σου λέει πάμε στο παγκάκι κι εσύ πας, τότε αυτομάτως θεωρεί πως θες να ξεμοναχιαστείτε. Δεν το λέω ως κάτι κακό, μπορεί μια χαρά να ήθελες να ξεμοναχιαστείτε, τίποτα κακό σε αυτό, απλά λέω ότι αυτό καταλαβαίνει. Ενώ αν του χες προτείνει από την αρχή για καφέ και είχες μείνει εκεί θα έπαιρνε το μνμ οτι θες να γνωριστείτε πρώτα.
> 
> Και μη ρωτάς αν είσαι λάθος ρε συ Αποστολία, κανείς δεν διαθέτει το αλάθητο.


Κατάλαβα του περασα λάθος μηνυμα

----------


## believeInYourself

> Επειδή διαβάζω διάφορα που μπορεί να φτάσουν και σε παράξενο σημείο θα ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω το εξής.
> Κατα την γνώμη μου δεν έχει δικαίωμα κανείς να κρίνει κανέναν και να βγάλει συμπεράσματα για την ηθική του από τον τρόπο που ντύνεται. Αν μια κοπέλα γουστάρει να ντύνεται με μινι, σορτς κ οτι άλλο είναι δικαίωμα της και καλά κάνει. Οποιος κρίνει μόνο από αυτό και θεωρήσει πως είναι εύκολη και ******* απλά είναι μαλάκας. Το ντύσιμο μας και το στυλ γενικότερα δείχνει στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα μας σαφώς αλλά είναι κυρίως η συμπεριφορά μας που πρέπει να κρίνεται κι όχι το μήκος της φούστας.
> Επανέρχομαι λοιπόν στο γνωστό. Αν εγώ θέλω να βγω ραντεβού με κάποιον και σκάσω μύτη με σορτς αλλά παρόλα αυτά τον συναντήσω σε μια καφετέρια σε ένα κεντρικό σημείο με κόσμο, είναι μάλλον απίθανο να θεωρήσει πως θέλω να μου ορμήξει, κι αν το κάνει θα ναι δικό του πρόβλημα. Αν εμφανιστώ με μια φούστα ως τον αστράγαλο αλλά κλείσουμε ραντεβού σε ένα ερημικό παρκάκι ή πάω σπίτι του... τότε μάλλον δικαιολογημένα θα υποθέσει πως θέλω να προχωρήσει.





> Δεν θα την έπαιρνε από μόνος του κανείς Αποστολία. Αν δουν ότι είσαι πρόθυμη για παραπάνω και του αρέσεις θα σκεφτεί...γιατί όχι; Κι όταν λέω αν δουν ότι είσαι πρόθυμη εννοώ ότι θα μποροούσες εσύ από την αρχή να πάρεις την πρωτοβουλία και να του δώσεις εσύ ραντεβού όπου ήθελες. Σε μια καφετέρια πχ. Αν έλεγε ότι δεν μπορεί, θα του έλεγες δεν πειράζει κανονίζουμε άλλη φορά....κι αστον μετά να φτιάχνει αυτός το πρόγραμμα του ώστε να μπορέσει ....αν του αρέσεις αρκετά. Όταν βλέπει όμως ότι σου λέει πάμε στο παγκάκι κι εσύ πας, τότε αυτομάτως θεωρεί πως θες να ξεμοναχιαστείτε. Δεν το λέω ως κάτι κακό, μπορεί μια χαρά να ήθελες να ξεμοναχιαστείτε, τίποτα κακό σε αυτό, απλά λέω ότι αυτό καταλαβαίνει. Ενώ αν του χες προτείνει από την αρχή για καφέ και είχες μείνει εκεί θα έπαιρνε το μνμ οτι θες να γνωριστείτε πρώτα.
> 
> Και μη ρωτάς αν είσαι λάθος ρε συ Αποστολία, κανείς δεν διαθέτει το αλάθητο.


Συμφωνώ με elisabet

----------


## Αποστολια

> Συμφωνώ με elisabet


Κι εγώωωω συμφωνω

----------


## Vaggg

Απορώ ποσό όμορφη είναι η Αποστολια

----------


## Αποστολια

> Απορώ ποσό όμορφη είναι η Αποστολια


Γιατι το λες αυτο?

----------


## Xfactor

> Πόσοι από εσάς ταλαιπωρουνται από ανασφάλειες για την εμφάνιση τους?Σε πόσους δεν αρέσει καθόλου η εξωτερική τους εικόνα και έχουν κόμπλεξ στις σχεσεις τους?*ποσοι θεωρούν ότι είναι ασχημοι και δεν πρέπει να έχουν κανεναν δίπλα τους?*


απο που βγαινει το συμπερασμα οτι ενας ασχημος/η δεν πρεπει να εχει κανεναν διπλα του?.
απλα ενας ασχημος θα εχει μια ασχημη διπλα του ετσι ειναι η ζωη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> απο που βγαινει το συμπερασμα οτι ενας ασχημος/η δεν πρεπει να εχει κανεναν διπλα του?.
> απλα ενας ασχημος θα εχει μια ασχημη διπλα του ετσι ειναι η ζωη.


Εγω είπα τι πιστεύω για τον εαυτό μου.ότι δεν αξίζω κάποιον ωραίο δίπλα μου.

----------


## Xfactor

> Εγω είπα τι πιστεύω για τον εαυτό μου.ότι δεν αξίζω κάποιον ωραίο δίπλα μου.


ωραια αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως, οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις μια ομορφη σχεση με καποιον ασχημο.Απλα δεν θα εχεις καποιον ωραιο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> ωραια αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως, οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις μια ομορφη σχεση με καποιον ασχημο.Απλα δεν θα εχεις καποιον ωραιο.


Αυτό ήταν το ερώτημα μου.γιατί σε μενα που δεν είμαι ωραια να έρθει ένας όμορφος.

----------


## Xfactor

> Αυτό ήταν το ερώτημα μου.γιατί σε μενα που δεν είμαι ωραια να έρθει ένας όμορφος.


θα σου απαντησω στο ερωτημα σου.
υπαρχουν δυο απαντησεις.
Α απαντηση:γιατι ψαχνει για σεξ.Και που θα το βρει πιο ευκολα? σε μια ομορφη εντυπωσιακη κοπελα(μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να εχει αγορι) με υψηλη αυτοπεποιθηση? η σε μια μετρια/ασχημη κοπελα με χαμηλη αυτοππεποιθηση?ειναι προφανες ποια απο τις δυο θα του κατσει ευκολοτερα,και ποια θα γοητευσει ευκολοτερα, φυσικα την ασχημη.Επισης μπορει να εχει και αυτος καποιο κουσουρι η ανατομικο προβλημα(αν με πιανεις) και να εχει ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης και να θεωρει οτι ανηκει σε αυτη την κατηγορια γυναικων.
Β απαντηση: γιατι βρηκε κατι ελκυστικο πανω σου...απο το χαμογελο σου μεχρι το βλεμμα σου..οτιδηποτε.

----------


## Αποστολια

> θα σου απαντησω στο ερωτημα σου.
> υπαρχουν δυο απαντησεις.
> Α απαντηση:γιατι ψαχνει για σεξ.Και που θα το βρει πιο ευκολα? σε μια ομορφη εντυπωσιακη κοπελα(μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να εχει αγορι) με υψηλη αυτοπεποιθηση? η σε μια μετρια/ασχημη κοπελα με χαμηλη αυτοππεποιθηση?ειναι προφανες ποια απο τις δυο θα του κατσει ευκολοτερα,και ποια θα γοητευσει ευκολοτερα, φυσικα την ασχημη.Επισης μπορει να εχει και αυτος καποιο κουσουρι η ανατομικο προβλημα(αν με πιανεις) και να εχει ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης και να θεωρει οτι ανηκει σε αυτη την κατηγορια γυναικων.
> Β απαντηση: γιατι βρηκε κατι ελκυστικο πανω σου...απο το χαμογελο σου μεχρι το βλεμμα σου..οτιδηποτε.


Στην απάντηση Α άρα καλα λέω εγώ τόσο καιρο ότι οποιοι ψάχνουν για σέξ προσελκυουν ασχημες.άρα εσείς οι άντρες κάνετε σεξ με οτι να ναι κι ας είναι μπαζο η αλλη.

----------


## Xfactor

> Στην απάντηση Α άρα καλα λέω εγώ τόσο καιρο ότι οποιοι ψάχνουν για σέξ προσελκυουν ασχημες.άρα εσείς οι άντρες κάνετε σεξ με οτι να ναι κι ας είναι μπαζο η αλλη.


καμια σχεση..δεν το εννοουσα ετσι..οι περισσοτεροι ουτε κοιτανε τα μπαζα..αλλα οπως σου ειπα υπαρχει και αυτη η κατηγορια που συμβιβαζεται με τα μπαζα,για να εχουν καμια καβατζουλα.να κανουν το σεξακι τους και ολα ωραια ολα καλα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> καμια σχεση..δεν το εννοουσα ετσι..οι περισσοτεροι ουτε κοιτανε τα μπαζα..αλλα οπως σου ειπα υπαρχει και αυτη η κατηγορια που συμβιβαζεται με τα μπαζα,για να εχουν καμια καβατζουλα.να κανουν το σεξακι τους και ολα ωραια ολα καλα.


Σε καταλαβαίνω πως το λες και συμφωνώ και εγώ μαζί σου.αλλά να μου λέει και τόσα ψεμματα για να με ρίξει αυτό με ξεπερνα.

----------


## Xfactor

> Σε καταλαβαίνω πως το λες και συμφωνώ και εγώ μαζί σου.αλλά να μου λέει και τόσα ψεμματα για να με ρίξει αυτό με ξεπερνα.


δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα..φανταζομαι λες για τον μπατσο που εγραφες σε αλλο θεμα αν θυμαμαι καλα?.
τι σου ειπε? και που ξερεις πως ειναι ψεματα?.

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα..φανταζομαι λες για τον μπατσο που εγραφες σε αλλο θεμα αν θυμαμαι καλα?.
> τι σου ειπε? και που ξερεις πως ειναι ψεματα?.


Ναι καλά θυμάσαι. Μου είπε τόσο πολλά κοπλιμεντα όσα δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή μου μαζί. Όταν βρεθηκαμε μόνο για την ομορφιά μου είχε να λέει. Και μάλιστα είπε όλα ο θεός τα έδωσε σε σένα και εμάς στους κοινους θνητούς δεν εδωσε τίποτα. Τραβηγμενα μέχρι αηδιας για να πηδηξει.

----------


## Xfactor

> Ναι καλά θυμάσαι. Μου είπε τόσο πολλά κοπλιμεντα όσα δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή μου μαζί. Όταν βρεθηκαμε μόνο για την ομορφιά μου είχε να λέει. Και μάλιστα είπε όλα ο θεός τα έδωσε σε σένα και εμάς στους κοινους θνητούς δεν εδωσε τίποτα. Τραβηγμενα μέχρι αηδιας για να πηδηξει.


τα κοπλιμεντα απο μονα τους δεν λενε τιποτα για το αν τα πιστευει η οχι.
η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη για πολλους ανθρωπους, στα ματια καποιου μπορει να εισαι ασχημη στα ματια καπιου αλλου μπορει να εισαι πολυ ομορφη.
το οτι λεει τοσα κομπλιμεντα δειχνει οτι σιγουρα ειναι σαλιαρης.΄
Δεν ξερω αν αποσκοπει μονο στο σεξ, αλλα σιγουρα βιαζεται και γι αυτο σου λεει τοσα κομπλιμεντα,ισως να μην ξερει αλλο τροπο να εποικινωνησει με μια κοπελα,μην το εχεις δεδομενο επειδη εσυ τον θεωρεις ομορφο , πως ξερει "σωστα" να σε προσεγγισει.
Οκ μπορει να φαινεται εκ πρωτης οψεως αυτο οτι θελει μονο το σεξ.αλλα ειναι στο χερι σου να μαθεις.
προτεινε να πατε για ενα φαι,ενα σινεμα και εκει θα μαθεις τι θελει.Αν θελει μονο ερημικα μερη σημαινει πως φοβαται μην σε δει καποιος, και τοτε μαλλον σε θελει για τις "περιπολιες" του και μονο.
Αν δεχτει και βλεπεις πως εχει ενδιαφερον να μαθει για εσενα τοτε ισως δεν θελει μονο σεξ...αν και ποτε δν ξερεις που θα καταληξει μια γνωριμια.

----------


## Αποστολια

> τα κοπλιμεντα απο μονα τους δεν λενε τιποτα για το αν τα πιστευει η οχι.
> η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη για πολλους ανθρωπους, στα ματια καποιου μπορει να εισαι ασχημη στα ματια καπιου αλλου μπορει να εισαι πολυ ομορφη.
> το οτι λεει τοσα κομπλιμεντα δειχνει οτι σιγουρα ειναι σαλιαρης.΄
> Δεν ξερω αν αποσκοπει μονο στο σεξ, αλλα σιγουρα βιαζεται και γι αυτο σου λεει τοσα κομπλιμεντα,ισως να μην ξερει αλλο τροπο να εποικινωνησει με μια κοπελα,μην το εχεις δεδομενο επειδη εσυ τον θεωρεις ομορφο , πως ξερει "σωστα" να σε προσεγγισει.
> Οκ μπορει να φαινεται εκ πρωτης οψεως αυτο οτι θελει μονο το σεξ.αλλα ειναι στο χερι σου να μαθεις.
> προτεινε να πατε για ενα φαι,ενα σινεμα και εκει θα μαθεις τι θελει.Αν θελει μονο ερημικα μερη σημαινει πως φοβαται μην σε δει καποιος, και τοτε μαλλον σε θελει για τις "περιπολιες" του και μονο.
> Αν δεχτει και βλεπεις πως εχει ενδιαφερον να μαθει για εσενα τοτε ισως δεν θελει μονο σεξ...αν και ποτε δν ξερεις που θα καταληξει μια γνωριμια.


Σωστά τα λες. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να προτείνω εγώ κάτι. Θα δω πως θα το πάει.είναι στο χέρι του να συνεχίσει με την συμπεριφορά του ή να το σταματήσουμε εδω.δεν θα κάνω καμια υποδειξη για το πως πρέπει να φερθει σοβαρα σε μια κοπέλα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τελικα ελυσα το αινιγμα οι περισσοτερες γυναικες δινονται σε αυτον που θα επαληθευσει τη λογικη της ουσια τζιφος...

----------


## Vaggg

> Γιατι το λες αυτο?


Γιατί το έχω σα σκέψη, φυσικό είναι να σκέφτομαι πως είσαι

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γιατί το έχω σα σκέψη, φυσικό είναι να σκέφτομαι πως είσαι


Είπα μηπως το λες ειρωνικά γιατί είπα ότι δεν είμαι ομορφη.καλημέρα.

----------


## Vaggg

> Είπα μηπως το λες ειρωνικά γιατί είπα ότι δεν είμαι ομορφη.καλημέρα.


Οχι, απλά σκέφτομαι έτσι και το εξωτερίκευσα, δεν είναι ειρωνικό το εννοώ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Οχι, απλά σκέφτομαι έτσι και το εξωτερίκευσα, δεν είναι ειρωνικό το εννοώ.


Εγώ θεωρώ ότι δεν είμαι ωραια.γι αυτί άλλωστε οι τόσες ανασφαλειες

----------


## Vaggg

> Εγώ θεωρώ ότι δεν είμαι ωραια.γι αυτί άλλωστε οι τόσες ανασφαλειες


Τω ξέρω οτι απο εκει πηγάζουν οι ανασφάλειες σου. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει οτι η δικιά σου αντίληψη για εσένα ταυτίζεται με την δικιά μου. Άλλωστε αν εγώ σε δω και δεν μου αρέσεις ή μου αρέσεις (και αντίστοιχα μπορεί να μη σου αρέσω εγώ ή να σ'αρεσω) δεν θα ισχύει το ιδιο για κάποιον άλλον, η ομορφιά είναι σχετικά υποκειμενική. Εγώ παθαίνω πλάκα οταν βλέπω όντως άσχημους ανθρώπους με ένα κάλο ευπαρουσίαστο και μάλλον όμορφο ταίρι, εκει σκέφτομαι οτι δεν είναι όλα μόνο ομορφιά, είναι και άλλα πράγματα στον άνθρωπο που τον ομορφαίνουν.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τω ξέρω οτι απο εκει πηγάζουν οι ανασφάλειες σου. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει οτι η δικιά σου αντίληψη για εσένα ταυτίζεται με την δικιά μου. Άλλωστε αν εγώ σε δω και δεν μου αρέσεις ή μου αρέσεις (και αντίστοιχα μπορεί να μη σου αρέσω εγώ ή να σ'αρεσω) δεν θα ισχύει το ιδιο για κάποιον άλλον, η ομορφιά είναι σχετικά υποκειμενική. Εγώ παθαίνω πλάκα οταν βλέπω όντως άσχημους ανθρώπους με ένα κάλο ευπαρουσίαστο και μάλλον όμορφο ταίρι, εκει σκέφτομαι οτι δεν είναι όλα μόνο ομορφιά, είναι και άλλα πράγματα στον άνθρωπο που τον ομορφαίνουν.


Και εγώ έχω δει τέτοια ζευγάρια και αναρωτιέμαι

----------


## Xfactor

> Σωστά τα λες. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να προτείνω εγώ κάτι. Θα δω πως θα το πάει.είναι στο χέρι του να συνεχίσει με την συμπεριφορά του ή να το σταματήσουμε εδω.δεν θα κάνω καμια υποδειξη για το πως πρέπει να φερθει σοβαρα σε μια κοπέλα


αμα δεν προτεινεις κατι εσυ και δεν προτιθεσαι να κανεις κατι για να αλλαξει η κατασταση, τοτε θα σε βλεπει σαν σεξ..αυτο θες?

----------


## Vaggg

> Και εγώ έχω δει τέτοια ζευγάρια και αναρωτιέμαι


Η απαντηση είναι απλη ομως και το ξέρεις φανταζωμαι

----------


## Αποστολια

> αμα δεν προτεινεις κατι εσυ και δεν προτιθεσαι να κανεις κατι για να αλλαξει η κατασταση, τοτε θα σε βλεπει σαν σεξ..αυτο θες?


Δεν θέλω αυτό. Αλλά δηλαδή πρέπει να του πω εγώ πάμε για καφε?αφού του είπα δεν μου αρεσει ερημικα.τι άλλο δεν καταλαβε?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Η απαντηση είναι απλη ομως και το ξέρεις φανταζωμαι


Υποθετω πως ξερω

----------


## Xfactor

> Δεν θέλω αυτό. Αλλά δηλαδή πρέπει να του πω εγώ πάμε για καφε?αφού του είπα δεν μου αρεσει ερημικα.τι άλλο δεν καταλαβε?


ενταξει ο καιρος που παίρνανε μονο οι αντρες πρωτοβουλιες, νομιζω εχει περασει.ΤΩρα δειλα δειλα παιρνουν και οι γυναικες μερικες.
Εννοω, αυτος απο οτι λες εκανε κινηση σε πειρε να συναντηθητε, τωρα μπορεις εσυ να του προτεινεις να πατε για κανα κρασακι η για κανα καφε.
Απο οτι λες δεν σε γεμιζει η σχεση σου.Οποτε στο χερι σου ειναι να το αλλαξεις,εισαι νεα κοπελα.Σου αρεσει να περνας ετσι τον καιρο σου?.
τι ψυχη εχει ενα τηλεφωνημα, για μια συναντηση σε ενα μερος της αρεσκειας σου?.

----------


## Αποστολια

> ενταξει ο καιρος που παίρνανε μονο οι αντρες πρωτοβουλιες, νομιζω εχει περασει.ΤΩρα δειλα δειλα παιρνουν και οι γυναικες μερικες.
> Εννοω, αυτος απο οτι λες εκανε κινηση σε πειρε να συναντηθητε, τωρα μπορεις εσυ να του προτεινεις να πατε για κανα κρασακι η για κανα καφε.
> Απο οτι λες δεν σε γεμιζει η σχεση σου.Οποτε στο χερι σου ειναι να το αλλαξεις,εισαι νεα κοπελα.Σου αρεσει να περνας ετσι τον καιρο σου?.
> τι ψυχη εχει ενα τηλεφωνημα, για μια συναντηση σε ενα μερος της αρεσκειας σου?.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με έχει πάρει αρκετες φορές πρώτος και μηνυματα έχει στείλει πρώτος αλλα εγώ ποτέ δεν του στείλα ούτε τον πήρα τηλ.ίσως δεν έχω το θαρρος γιατί ακόμη δεν έχουμε κάτι και δε θελω να τον ενόχλησω.

----------


## Vaggg

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με έχει πάρει αρκετες φορές πρώτος και μηνυματα έχει στείλει πρώτος αλλα εγώ ποτέ δεν του στείλα ούτε τον πήρα τηλ.ίσως δεν έχω το θαρρος γιατί ακόμη δεν έχουμε κάτι και δε θελω να τον ενόχλησω.


Τι λες βρε Αποστολία? δε θες να τον ενοχλησεις? ε τοτε παρατατον εντελως να πάρει τον δρομο του και αυτος να βρει καμια αλλη!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τι λες βρε Αποστολία? δε θες να τον ενοχλησεις? ε τοτε παρατατον εντελως να πάρει τον δρομο του και αυτος να βρει καμια αλλη!


Κοιτα όσες φορές με περνει τηλ και δεν το προλαβαινω τον περνώ μετά απο κάποια ώρα εγώ. Και το έχει κλειστο.και με περνει όταν το δει. Τώρα αν είναι να πάρω και τώρα και το έχει κλειστό πάει να πει τον ενοχλω.οπότε τον αφηνω να βρει οποία θέλει δεν τον εμποδισα πουθενα

----------


## Xfactor

> Κοιτα όσες φορές με περνει τηλ και δεν το προλαβαινω τον περνώ μετά απο κάποια ώρα εγώ. Και το έχει κλειστο.και με περνει όταν το δει. Τώρα αν είναι να πάρω και τώρα και τον έχει κλειστό πάει να πει τον ενοχλω.οπότε τον αφηνω να βρει οποία θέλει δεν τον εμποδισα πουθενα


το εχει και κλειστο?ξερεις αν την ωρα που τον παιρνεις δουλευει η σε φρι ωρες?

----------


## Αποστολια

> το εχει και κλειστο?ξερεις αν την ωρα που τον παιρνεις δουλευει η σε φρι ωρες?


Κοιτα μπορεί να με πάρει την ώρα που δουλευω και να τον πάρω μετά απο κανενα διωρο και ήταν κλειστό. Ναι στην δουλειά ήταν αλλά δεν νομιζω στις περιπολιες που κάνει να κλεινει το κινητο

----------


## Vaggg

> Κοιτα όσες φορές με περνει τηλ και δεν το προλαβαινω τον περνώ μετά απο κάποια ώρα εγώ. Και το έχει κλειστο.και με περνει όταν το δει. Τώρα αν είναι να πάρω και τώρα και το έχει κλειστό πάει να πει τον ενοχλω.οπότε τον αφηνω να βρει οποία θέλει δεν τον εμποδισα πουθενα


Υπάρχουν και τα SMS να μιλατε ή να κανονιζετε ωρες που θα μιλάτε οταν ειστε free και οι δυο, απλο μην το κανουμε δυσκολο

----------


## Xfactor

> Κοιτα μπορεί να με πάρει την ώρα που δουλευω και να τον πάρω μετά απο κανενα διωρο και ήταν κλειστό. Ναι στην δουλειά ήταν αλλά δεν νομιζω στις περιπολιες που κάνει να κλεινει το κινητο


μαλιστα,περιεργο.
Αποστολια δεν ξερω, ειναι λιγο περιεργος ο μπατσος,ισως να εχει και αλλες κοπελες.
παντως αμα τον θες κανε την κινηση σου.Δεν θα τον ενοχλησεις,αμα τον ενοχλησεις αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν αξιζε,οποτε τι ειχες τι εχασες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Υπάρχουν και τα SMS να μιλατε ή να κανονιζετε ωρες που θα μιλάτε οταν ειστε free και οι δυο, απλο μην το κανουμε δυσκολο


Απλά είπα ότι εγώ δεν του στέλνω πρώτη αφού ακόμη δεν έχουμε τίποτα. Τώρα φαντασου εσύ να έβλεπες την αλλη μόνο για σεξ κι αυτη να σου στελνε μηνυματακια.ελεεινο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> μαλιστα,περιεργο.
> Αποστολια δεν ξερω, ειναι λιγο περιεργος ο μπατσος,ισως να εχει και αλλες κοπελες.
> παντως αμα τον θες κανε την κινηση σου.Δεν θα τον ενοχλησεις,αμα τον ενοχλησεις αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν αξιζε,οποτε τι ειχες τι εχασες.


Έτσι είπα και εγώ περιεργο.βέβαια από την άλλη και άλλες να είχε θα τον είχε αθόρυβο το τηλ δεν χρειάζεται να το κλεινει.τελος παντων επειδη και λόγω της καταστασης μου δεν καίγομαι για συναντηση το αφηνω ως εχει

----------


## Xfactor

> Έτσι είπα και εγώ περιεργο.βέβαια από την άλλη και άλλες να είχε θα τον είχε αθόρυβο το τηλ δεν χρειάζεται να το κλεινει.τελος παντων επειδη και *λόγω της καταστασης μου* δεν καίγομαι για συναντηση το αφηνω ως εχει


την κατασταση σου βεβαια θα μπορουσες να την βελτιωσεις ,ισως με καποιον ειδικο , να καταπολεμησεις τις φοβιες σου,και να αυξησεις την αυτοπεποιθηση σου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> την κατασταση σου βεβαια θα μπορουσες να την βελτιωσεις ,ισως με καποιον ειδικο , να καταπολεμησεις τις φοβιες σου,και να αυξησεις την αυτοπεποιθηση σου.


Η αυτοπεποιθηση δεν αλλαζει.θα προσπαθησω τουλάχιστον για το σεξουαλικο

----------


## Xfactor

> Η αυτοπεποιθηση δεν αλλαζει.θα προσπαθησω τουλάχιστον για το σεξουαλικο


ολα αλλαζουν με λιγη προσπαθεια:).πανω απο ολα φταιει οτι δεν εισαι και πολυ αισιοδοξη.
ΝΑ σου πω ισως σε ενδιαφερει, δεν ξερω πως ειναι τα οικονομικα σου, οποτε ισως ειναι καλη λυση.Αμα κοιταξεις δεξια στην ιστοσελιδα ,εχει μια διαφημηση για ψυχοθεραπεια ονλαιν..απλα στο λεω αν θες τσεκαρε το.Ισως σε βοηθησει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> ολα αλλαζουν με λιγη προσπαθεια:).πανω απο ολα φταιει οτι δεν εισαι και πολυ αισιοδοξη.
> ΝΑ σου πω ισως σε ενδιαφερει, δεν ξερω πως ειναι τα οικονομικα σου, οποτε ισως ειναι καλη λυση.Αμα κοιταξεις δεξια στην ιστοσελιδα ,εχει μια διαφημηση για ψυχοθεραπεια ονλαιν..απλα στο λεω αν θες τσεκαρε το.Ισως σε βοηθησει.


Ευχαριστώ.ναι το έχω δει.να εισαι καλα

----------


## Vaggg

> Απλά είπα ότι εγώ δεν του στέλνω πρώτη αφού ακόμη δεν έχουμε τίποτα. Τώρα φαντασου εσύ να έβλεπες την αλλη μόνο για σεξ κι αυτη να σου στελνε μηνυματακια.ελεεινο.


Αμα σε βλέπει μονο για σεξ τοτε τι κάνεις μαζι του? Η απλά έτσι νομίζεις οτι σε βλέπει? Αν εγω κάποια την έβλεπα μόνο για σέξ τότε θα ήταν μια επαγγελματίας (ιερόδουλη) και οχι μια απλή γυναίκα γιατί μόνο τότε θα έβλεπα κάποια μόνο για σεξ και οχι για κατι σοβαρό. Βάζω προτεραιότητες στον ευτον μου, μια σχέση για να παει στο σέξ για εμενα θα πρέπει να νιώθουμε καλά και οι δύο και να θέλουμε ο ένας τον άλλο οχι μονο γ'αυτο αλλά για όλο το πακέτο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αμα σε βλέπει μονο για σεξ τοτε τι κάνεις μαζι του? Η απλά έτσι νομίζεις οτι σε βλέπει? Αν εγω κάποια την έβλεπα μόνο για σέξ τότε θα ήταν μια επαγγελματίας (ιερόδουλη) και οχι μια απλή γυναίκα γιατί μόνο τότε θα έβλεπα κάποια μόνο για σεξ και οχι για κατι σοβαρό. Βάζω προτεραιότητες στον ευτον μου, μια σχέση για να παει στο σέξ για εμενα θα πρέπει να νιώθουμε καλά και οι δύο και να θέλουμε ο ένας τον άλλο οχι μονο γ'αυτο αλλά για όλο το πακέτο.


Εσύ όμως εισαι.δεν ξέρεις ο κάθενας τι έχει στο μυαλο του.μπράβο σου πάντως που σκέφτεσαι έτσι

----------


## Vaggg

> Εσύ όμως εισαι.δεν ξέρεις ο κάθενας τι έχει στο μυαλο του.μπράβο σου πάντως που σκέφτεσαι έτσι


Τι είμαι εγώ? τι εννοείς?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τι είμαι εγώ? τι εννοείς?


Λέω εσύ το σκεφτεσαι αλλιώς και μπράβο σου.λες ότι μόνο μια ιεροδουλη θα έβλεπες μόνο για σεξ.για τους περισσότερους δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες

----------


## Vaggg

> Λέω εσύ το σκεφτεσαι αλλιώς και μπράβο σου.λες ότι μόνο μια ιεροδουλη θα έβλεπες μόνο για σεξ.για τους περισσότερους δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες


Και ομως δεν το εκτιμά καμιά αυτό (μη πω οτι το βλέπουν και αρνητικά), γιατι δεν εχω εμπειρίες, δηλαδή τι πρέπει να έχω ? να εχω παει με 100 γυναίκες και καλα για να καταξιωθώ? Ρε τι τρελα εχετε εσεις οι γυναικες στο DNA σας. Του καλούς του βγαζετε φλώρους και τους μαγκες με 100 γυναικες ιστορικο καλούς, αλλά τους θέλετε και πιστούς και σωστούς, δλδ και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Και ομως δεν το εκτιμά καμιά αυτό (μη πω οτι το βλέπουν και αρνητικά), γιατι δεν εχω εμπειρίες, δηλαδή τι πρέπει να έχω ? να εχω παει με 100 γυναίκες και καλα για να καταξιωθώ? Ρε τι τρελα εχετε εσεις οι γυναικες στο DNA σας. Του καλούς του βγαζετε φλώρους και τους μαγκες με 100 γυναικες ιστορικο καλούς, αλλά τους θέλετε και πιστούς και σωστούς, δλδ και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο.


Και μένα ο σύντροφος μου δεν έχει εμπειριες αλλά δεν το είδα ποτέ αρνητικά.

----------


## Vaggg

> Και μένα ο σύντροφος μου δεν έχει εμπειριες αλλά δεν το είδα ποτέ αρνητικά.


Ουτε το εκτιμήσες όμως, ενώ εγώ αν συναντούσα μια παρθένα κοπέλα που με ήθελε και την ήθελα πραγματικά θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ γιατί δε δόθηκε όπου νανε και επιθυμεί κάτι πραγματικά σοβαρό με προορισμό το γάμο και όχι την καλοπέραση

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ουτε το εκτιμήσες όμως, ενώ εγώ αν συναντούσα μια παρθένα κοπέλα που με ήθελε και την ήθελα πραγματικά θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ γιατί δε δόθηκε όπου νανε και επιθυμεί κάτι πραγματικά σοβαρό με προορισμό το γάμο και όχι την καλοπέραση


Γιατί λες δεν το εκτιμησα?

----------


## Vaggg

> Γιατί λες δεν το εκτιμησα?


Ανέφερες πουθενά ότι το εκτιμήσες?

----------


## GoldenM

> Αμα σε βλέπει μονο για σεξ τοτε τι κάνεις μαζι του? Η απλά έτσι νομίζεις οτι σε βλέπει?* Αν εγω κάποια την έβλεπα μόνο για σέξ τότε θα ήταν μια επαγγελματίας (ιερόδουλη) και οχι μια απλή γυναίκα γιατί μόνο τότε θα έβλεπα κάποια μόνο για σεξ και οχι για κατι σοβαρό.* Βάζω προτεραιότητες στον ευτον μου, μια σχέση για να παει στο σέξ για εμενα θα πρέπει να νιώθουμε καλά και οι δύο και να θέλουμε ο ένας τον άλλο οχι μονο γ'αυτο αλλά για όλο το πακέτο.


Χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω την άποψη σου, απλά θέλω να πω το εξής:
*
Μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε. Μεγάλη κουβέντα μην λες!!!*

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ανέφερες πουθενά ότι το εκτιμήσες?


Το εκτιμώ.αν δεν το εκτιμουσα δεν θα ήμουν μαζί του

----------


## Vaggg

> Χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω την άποψη σου, απλά θέλω να πω το εξής:
> *
> Μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε. Μεγάλη κουβέντα μην λες!!!*


Φυσικά αλλά να σκεφτόμαστε με το πάνω κεφάλι πρώτα

----------


## Vaggg

> Το εκτιμώ.αν δεν το εκτιμουσα δεν θα ήμουν μαζί του


Τουλάχιστον εσύ δεν τρέχεις να βρεις άντρα αλλά εκείνοι σε βρίσκουν και εσύ απλά τους δέχεσαι ή τους απορρίπτεις, ενώ εγώ πρέπει να προσπαθήσω ΠΟΛΥ για το παραμικρό, αυτή είναι η αδικία και η μεγάλη διαφορά στα δύο φύλα, ναι υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις αλλά είναι λίγες ενώ αυτός είναι ο κανόνας.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τουλάχιστον εσύ δεν τρέχεις να βρεις άντρα αλλά εκείνοι σε βρίσκουν και εσύ απλά τους δέχεσαι ή τους απορρίπτεις, ενώ εγώ πρέπει να προσπαθήσω ΠΟΛΥ για το παραμικρό, αυτή είναι η αδικία και η μεγάλη διαφορά στα δύο φύλα, ναι υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις αλλά είναι λίγες ενώ αυτός είναι ο κανόνας.


Εν μέρη έχεις δίκιο. Δεν αποτελεί όμως κανονα.ξέρεις πόσες γυναίκες ξέρω εγώ που τρέχουν γιατί θέλουν ένα συγκεκριμένο άντρα?και στα δύο φύλα υπάρχει κυνηγι.έχουν αλλάξει οι εποχές που οι γυναίκες έλεγαν ναι η όχι σε προτάσεις.τώρα επιλέγουν και κυνηγουν και αυτες

----------


## Vaggg

> Εν μέρη έχεις δίκιο. Δεν αποτελεί όμως κανονα.ξέρεις πόσες γυναίκες ξέρω εγώ που τρέχουν γιατί θέλουν ένα συγκεκριμένο άντρα?και στα δύο φύλα υπάρχει κυνηγι.έχουν αλλάξει οι εποχές που οι γυναίκες έλεγαν ναι η όχι σε προτάσεις.τώρα επιλέγουν και κυνηγουν και αυτες


Ξαναλέω είναι η εξαίρεση και οχι ο κανόνας, ξερω και εγω κάποιες αυτού του στύλ και είναι λίγες έως ελάχιστες. Αν ήταν ο κανόνας τότε πολλά ατομα που ξέρα θα είχαν έστω 2-3 γυναίκες στη ζωή τους που θα έκαναν το πρώτο βήμα, αλλα φυσικά δεν εχει γίνει αυτο ποτέ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ξαναλέω είναι η εξαίρεση και οχι ο κανόνας, ξερω και εγω κάποιες αυτού του στύλ και είναι λίγες έως ελάχιστες. Αν ήταν ο κανόνας τότε πολλά ατομα που ξέρα θα είχαν έστω 2-3 γυναίκες στη ζωή τους που θα έκαναν το πρώτο βήμα, αλλα φυσικά δεν εχει γίνει αυτο ποτέ.


Το ξέρω ότι είναι πιο δύσκολο για τους άντρες σε αυτό έχεις δικιο

----------


## Vaggg

> Το ξέρω ότι είναι πιο δύσκολο για τους άντρες σε αυτό έχεις δικιο


Εμένα μια φορά μόνο κάποια με προσέγγισε και ήταν πολύ κάτω του μετρίου και το έλεγαν και άλλοι, απλά με είδε ήπιο τύπο με ήρεμο πνεύμα και έκανε μια προσπάθεια. Και καλά έκανε δεν την αποπείρα απλά κατάλαβε οτι δεν μου άρεσε και έφυγε. Οσες μου αρέσουν ουτε καν προσπαθούν να ρίξουν ένα βλέμμα τέτοια απαξίωση.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εμένα μια φορά μόνο κάποια με προσέγγισε και ήταν πολύ κάτω του μετρίου και το έλεγαν και άλλοι, απλά με είδε ήπιο τύπο με ήρεμο πνεύμα και έκανε μια προσπάθεια. Και καλά έκανε δεν την αποπείρα απλά κατάλαβε οτι δεν μου άρεσε και έφυγε. Οσες μου αρέσουν ουτε καν προσπαθούν να ρίξουν ένα βλέμμα τέτοια απαξίωση.


Εντάξει συμβαινουν και αυτά. Και οι δύο πλευρές έχουν βιωσει απορριψη πάντως όχι μόνο οι άντρες

----------


## Vaggg

> Εντάξει συμβαινουν και αυτά. Και οι δύο πλευρές έχουν βιωσει απορριψη πάντως όχι μόνο οι άντρες


Απλα οι αντρες εχουν βιώσει πολλαπλασιες απορρίψεις απο οτι οι γυναικες και είναι αδικο αυτο και είναι ενας ακομη λόγος που ο φεμινισμός είναι αβάσιμος και σκοπο έχει την ανατροπή του αντρικού φύλου

----------


## Vaggg

Πλέον δεν εχει νόημα αυτό το θέμα/topic για έμενα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πλέον δεν εχει νόημα αυτό το θέμα/topic για έμενα.


Καλα ντε μη βαρας.αν δεν θες μην γράφεις απλο

----------


## Vaggg

> Καλα ντε μη βαρας.αν δεν θες μην γράφεις απλο


Οι ανασφάλειες μου μονο με ενα τροπο θα φύγουν, οσο μπλα-μπλα και να κανω εδω φως δε θα δω.

----------


## GoldenM

> Φυσικά αλλά να σκεφτόμαστε με το πάνω κεφάλι πρώτα


Στάσου ρε φίλε,

Πως προεξοφλείς ότι αν κάνεις σεξ με μια ιερόδουλη δεν θα τύχει περίπτωση όπου θα αναπτύξεις κάποιο συναίσθημα; Ή αντίστροφα πως προεξοφλείς ότι η κοπέλα που εργάζεται σε αυτό το χώρο δεν αισθάνεται κάτι;

Φυσικά και ο κανόνας είναι ότι στο πληρωμένο σεξ, δεν υπάρχει συναισθηματική εγγύτητα. Ποτέ μη λες όμως ποτέ.

Ειδικά ένας μοναχικός άντρας χωρίς εμπειρίες με το άλλο φύλο είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο να εμπλακεί συναισθηματικά με μια γυναίκα που θα είναι ποιο εγγύς μαζί του, ακόμα και μέσα στα πλαίσια του αγοραίου έρωτα.

Τα συναισθήματα που αναπτύσσει ένας άνθρωπος για έναν άλλον δεν ελέγχονται σε κάθε περίπτωση. Ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για ανθρώπους που βιώνουν τη μοναξιά και την συναισθηματική αποξένωση.

Και εκεί έξω υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι - άντρες και γυναίκες - οι οποίοι βιώνουν τη μοναξιά. 




> Εμένα μια φορά μόνο κάποια με προσέγγισε και ήταν πολύ κάτω του μετρίου και το έλεγαν και άλλοι, απλά με είδε ήπιο τύπο με ήρεμο πνεύμα και έκανε μια προσπάθεια. Και καλά έκανε δεν την αποπείρα απλά κατάλαβε οτι δεν μου άρεσε και έφυγε. *Οσες μου αρέσουν ουτε καν προσπαθούν να ρίξουν ένα βλέμμα τέτοια απαξίωση.*


Σε αυτές τις κοπέλες που - όπως και εσύ ομολογείς - σου άρεσαν, ποια ήταν η δική σου αντίδραση;

Τις ενημέρωσες για το ενδιαφέρον σου; Προσπάθησες να διεκδικήσεις τις πιθανότητες σου να οικοδομήσεις μια σχέση με κάποια από εκείνες; Αν όχι, τότε πως περιμένεις να γίνουν τα πράγματα; Να σου έρθει η ευτυχία από μόνη της ως δώρο Θεού;

Και γιατί μιλάς για απαξίωση από μέρους τους; Τι θα έπρεπε να κάνουν δηλαδή; 




> Απλα οι αντρες εχουν βιώσει πολλαπλασιες απορρίψεις απο οτι οι γυναικες και είναι αδικο αυτο και είναι ενας ακομη λόγος που ο φεμινισμός είναι αβάσιμος και σκοπο έχει την ανατροπή του αντρικού φύλου


Ας μην μεγαλοποιούμε τα πράγματα.

Ναι είναι γεγονός ότι οι γυναίκες - ειδικά στην ηλικία 20 μέχρι 30 - έχουν πολλαπλάσιες επιλογές, ως εκ τούτου παρατηρούμε σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις να εκδηλώνουν απόρριψη απέναντι σε διάφορους υποψήφιους συντρόφους.

Απλά, καλό είναι να έχουμε υπόψιν το εξής απλό.

Αν μια γυναίκα σε απορρίψει ως ερωτικό σύντροφο, δεν σημαίνει ότι το γεγονός αυτό σε ακυρώνει και σε απομειώνει ως άνθρωπο. Απλά, η συγκεκριμένη γυναίκα έχει το δικαίωμα να επιλέξει το πρόσωπο με το οποίο επιθυμεί να συσχετιστεί σε ερωτικό-συντροφικό επίπεδο.

Όπως όταν εσύ απέρριψες την κοπέλα δεν είχες σκοπό να την μειώσεις ως άνθρωπο, απλά άσκησες το δικαίωμα σου να επιλέξεις τον συμβατό με σένα ερωτικό σύντροφο. Ομοίως πράττουν και οι γυναίκες με τους άντρες με τους οποίους δεν επιθυμούν να κάνουν σχέση.

Ας γίνουμε λίγο πραγματιστές ρε φίλε. Η συνομωσιολογία κάνει κακό πρώτα στον συνομωσιολόγο. Η ερωτική απόρριψη από μια γυναίκα σε έναν άντρα έχει να κάνει με το αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα της στην επιλογή ερωτικού συντρόφου. Ουδόλως έχει να κάνει με εκδήλωση ανατροπής του αντρικού φύλου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Οι ανασφάλειες μου μονο με ενα τροπο θα φύγουν, οσο μπλα-μπλα και να κανω εδω φως δε θα δω.


Πώς θα φύγουν δηλαδη?

----------


## giorgos panou

τελικα Αποστολια τι εκαμες? τα βρηκες με τον μχρι τωρα συντροφο σου? η προχωρησες με τον μπατσο?

----------


## GoldenM

> Οι ανασφάλειες μου μονο με ενα τροπο θα φύγουν, οσο μπλα-μπλα και να κανω εδω φως δε θα δω.


Θα σου γράψω αυτό που έγραψα και στην Αποστολία.

Αν η ανασφάλεια σου πηγάζει από έλλειμμα αυτοπεποίθησης τότε το πράγμα φτιάχνει σχετικά εύκολα. Αν όμως η ανασφάλεια σου πηγάζει από χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση τότε θα πρέπει να κάνεις μεγαλύτερο αγώνα με τη βοήθεια ενός ψυχολόγου ώστε να το επιλύσεις.

Προφανώς και το φόρουμ δεν γίνεται να μας επιλύσει το όποιο πρόβλημα. Απλά είναι ένα μέρος συνάντησης και ανταλλαγής απόψεων μεταξύ των μελών. Πάντα με αγάπη και εκτίμηση στην ιδιαιτερότητα που φέρει το κάθε άτομο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> τελικα Αποστολια τι εκαμες? τα βρηκες με τον μχρι τωρα συντροφο σου? η προχωρησες με τον μπατσο?


Γειά σου γιωργο.με το φίλο μου μαζί ειμαστε.αλλά παραλληλα έχω επικοινωνια με τον μπατσο.βρεθηκαμε μια φορά αλλα δεν μου αρεσει η συμπεριφορα του.ευχαριστω που ρωτας

----------


## Vaggg

> Θα σου γράψω αυτό που έγραψα και στην Αποστολία.
> 
> Αν η ανασφάλεια σου πηγάζει από έλλειμμα αυτοπεποίθησης τότε το πράγμα φτιάχνει σχετικά εύκολα. Αν όμως η ανασφάλεια σου πηγάζει από χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση τότε θα πρέπει να κάνεις μεγαλύτερο αγώνα με τη βοήθεια ενός ψυχολόγου ώστε να το επιλύσεις.
> 
> Προφανώς και το φόρουμ δεν γίνεται να μας επιλύσει το όποιο πρόβλημα. Απλά είναι ένα μέρος συνάντησης και ανταλλαγής απόψεων μεταξύ των μελών. Πάντα με αγάπη και εκτίμηση στην ιδιαιτερότητα που φέρει το κάθε άτομο.


Κοίταξε αν έχεις χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση τότε σίγουρα θα έχεις και χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση. Το θέμα είναι ότι την αυτοεκτίμηση μπορεί κάποιος να στην τσακίσει αν έχει τρόπο η αν χτυπήσει ευαίσθητη χορδή μέσα σου οποτε ολα πανε στράφι. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν ιδέα από διάκριση και λένε λόγια χωρίς να σκέπτονται τι βλάβη θα προκύψει.

----------


## GoldenM

> Κοίταξε αν έχεις χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση τότε σίγουρα θα έχεις και χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση. Το θέμα είναι ότι την αυτοεκτίμηση μπορεί κάποιος να στην τσακίσει αν έχει τρόπο η αν χτυπήσει ευαίσθητη χορδή μέσα σου οποτε ολα πανε στράφι. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν ιδέα από διάκριση και λένε λόγια χωρίς να σκέπτονται τι βλάβη θα προκύψει.


Φίλε μου καλέ,

Η αυτοεκτίμηση έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που εσύ ο ίδιος βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου. Αν εσύ έχεις μια ξεκάθαρη εικόνα για το ποιος είσαι και έχεις αγαπήσει και αποδεχτεί αυτό που είσαι, τότε κανένας δεν μπορεί να σε συνθλίψει ψυχικά.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η γλώσσα κόκαλα δεν έχει και κόκαλα τσακίζει. Όμως πρέπει να έχουμε και μια ψυχική ανθεκτικότητα ώστε να μην επιτρέπουμε τις αρνητικές απόψεις να εδραιώνονται ως θέσφατο στο νου μας.

Μιλάς για διάκριση. Εκκλησιαστικός όρος.

Στην πραγματικότητα φίλε μου, ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει την δική του προσωπικότητα. Δεν γίνετε όλοι να αρέσουμε σε όλους και να συμφωνούμε με όλους.

Αν όμως έχουμε ισχυρή αυτοεκτίμηση, όλες οι δυσκολίες που προκύπτουν στην ζωή ξεπερνιούνται.

----------


## Vaggg

> Στάσου ρε φίλε,
> 
> Πως προεξοφλείς ότι αν κάνεις σεξ με μια ιερόδουλη δεν θα τύχει περίπτωση όπου θα αναπτύξεις κάποιο συναίσθημα; Ή αντίστροφα πως προεξοφλείς ότι η κοπέλα που εργάζεται σε αυτό το χώρο δεν αισθάνεται κάτι;
> 
> Φυσικά και ο κανόνας είναι ότι στο πληρωμένο σεξ, δεν υπάρχει συναισθηματική εγγύτητα. Ποτέ μη λες όμως ποτέ.
> 
> Ειδικά ένας μοναχικός άντρας χωρίς εμπειρίες με το άλλο φύλο είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο να εμπλακεί συναισθηματικά με μια γυναίκα που θα είναι ποιο εγγύς μαζί του, ακόμα και μέσα στα πλαίσια του αγοραίου έρωτα.
> 
> Τα συναισθήματα που αναπτύσσει ένας άνθρωπος για έναν άλλον δεν ελέγχονται σε κάθε περίπτωση. Ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για ανθρώπους που βιώνουν τη μοναξιά και την συναισθηματική αποξένωση.
> ...


Δεν υπάρχει καμία συνομωσιολογια ο φεμινισμός είναι αυτό το πράγμα ακριβως δλδ η ανατροπή και απαγκίστρωση από τον άντρα και την ανάγκη του γενικότερα. 

Επειδή έχω βιώσει κοροϊδία από γυναίκες πάνω από μια φορά ξέρω πολύ καλά τι λέω, ότι οι γυναίκες σπάνια θα σκεφτούν μη σε πληγώσουν όταν δεν ενδιαφέρονται είναι γεγονός όμως επίσης και να σε εκμεταλλεύονται κάνοντας ότι τάχα κάτι τρέχει και μετά τρως πόρτα όταν δεν σε χρειάζεται πλέον. Το πρώτο πράγμα που δεν κάνεις είναι να την πέσεις έστω και ομορφα σε κάποια που δεν σου έδειξε ποτέ ενδιαφέρον. Η γλώσσα του σώματος είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που εντοπίζεις στον άλλο και προχωράς με ελπίδα αλλιώς πολύ πολύ δύσκολο να πετύχει το γλυκό. Η γλώσσα του σώματος είναι και εκείνη που δείχνει την απαξίωση και την αδιαφορία κάποιου για κάποιον άλλο.
Φυσικά υπάρχουν ιερόδουλες που κάνανε και σχέσεις κανονικές με αγάπη αλλά είναι η εξαίρεση.
Το να σε απορρίψει κάποια είναι νορμάλ, όμως ο τρόπος και το χρονικο σημειο που σε παρατάει στη ψύχρα είναι άλλο όταν μαλιστα της έχεις δείξει ενδιαφέρον σου για εκείνη με όμορφο τρόπο χωρίς πίεση. Όταν δεν θες κάποιον για σχέση το δείχνεις εξαρχής και μη σου πω το λες κιόλας ομορφα αν νιώθεις οτι δεν θα προσβληθεί, ότι ξες σε βλέπω καθαρα φιλικά όχι αγκαλίτσες χάδια και μια μέρα άντε γεια.
Φυσικά έχω γνωρίσει απίστευτες γυναίκες με χρυσό χαρακτήρα αλλά δεν υπήρχε έλξη.

----------


## GoldenM

> *Δεν υπάρχει καμία συνομωσιολογια ο φεμινισμός είναι αυτό το πράγμα ακριβως δλδ η ανατροπή και απαγκίστρωση από τον άντρα και την ανάγκη του γενικότερα. 
> *
> Επειδή έχω βιώσει κοροϊδία από γυναίκες πάνω από μια φορά ξέρω πολύ καλά τι λέω, ότι *οι γυναίκες σπάνια θα σκεφτούν μη σε πληγώσουν όταν δεν ενδιαφέρονται είναι γεγονός όμως επίσης και να σε εκμεταλλεύονται κάνοντας ότι τάχα κάτι τρέχει και μετά τρως πόρτα όταν δεν σε χρειάζεται πλέον.* Το πρώτο πράγμα που δεν κάνεις είναι να την πέσεις έστω και ομορφα σε κάποια που δεν σου έδειξε ποτέ ενδιαφέρον. Η γλώσσα του σώματος είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που εντοπίζεις στον άλλο και προχωράς με ελπίδα αλλιώς πολύ πολύ δύσκολο να πετύχει το γλυκό. Η γλώσσα του σώματος είναι και εκείνη που δείχνει την απαξίωση και την αδιαφορία κάποιου για κάποιον άλλο.
> *Φυσικά υπάρχουν ιερόδουλες που κάνανε και σχέσεις κανονικές με αγάπη αλλά είναι η εξαίρεση.
> *Το να σε απορρίψει κάποια είναι νορμάλ, όμως ο τρόπος και το χρονικο σημειο που σε παρατάει στη ψύχρα είναι άλλο όταν μαλιστα της έχεις δείξει ενδιαφέρον σου για εκείνη με όμορφο τρόπο χωρίς πίεση. *Όταν δεν θες κάποιον για σχέση το δείχνεις εξαρχής και μη σου πω το λες κιόλας ομορφα αν νιώθεις οτι δεν θα προσβληθεί, ότι ξες σε βλέπω καθαρα φιλικά όχι αγκαλίτσες χάδια και μια μέρα άντε γεια.*
> Φυσικά έχω γνωρίσει απίστευτες γυναίκες με χρυσό χαρακτήρα αλλά δεν υπήρχε έλξη.


Ο φεμινισμός, στις περιπτώσεις εκείνες που εκφράζεται με στρεβλό τρόπο (διότι υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις όπου έχει μεγάλη αξία), δεν έχει ακριβώς στόχο την ανατροπή αλλά την υποταγή και εκμετάλλευση του άντρα από την γυναίκα. Αλλά ας μην προχωρήσουμε σε αυτή τη συζήτηση η οποία ξεφεύγει από τους σκοπούς του παρόντος. 

Φίλε μου ελέγχουμε την δική μας συμπεριφορά. Όχι του άλλου. Αν μια γυναίκα απορρίπτει με άσχημο τρόπο έναν άντρα, αυτό δείχνει πολλά για το χαρακτήρα της και τη προσωπικότητα της. Δεν θα τα βάψουμε και μαύρα... (αυτοεκτίμηση για ακόμα μια φορά)

Ουδέποτε είπα να την πέσεις σε μια γυναίκα. Απλά είπα να εκδηλώσεις το ενδιαφέρον σου. Έχει διαφορά. Μην περιμένεις να εκδηλώσει μια γυναίκα ενδιαφέρον. Και αν το κάνει να είσαι σίγουρος ότι πάντα θα είναι με πολύ πλάγιο και διακριτικό (ίσως και δυσδιάκριτο κάποιες φορές) τρόπο. 

Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν πως ακόμα και στον αγοραίο έρωτα, δεν είμαστε σε θέση να ελέγξουμε απόλυτα τα συναισθήματα μας. Έτσι τυχαίνει να δηλώνει κάποιος πως θέλει μόνο σεξ και στο τέλος να βρίσκετε συναισθηματικά προσκολλημένος και το αντίστροφο.

Ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος στην αρχή μιας γνωριμίας για την εξέλιξη της. Άντε και λες ότι θέλω σχέση και η κοπέλα ανταποκρίνεται. Ποιος σου λέει ότι δεν θα δεις στον χαρακτήρα της πράγματα που δεν είναι και τόσο συμβατά με σένα και δεν θα θέλεις να διακόψεις; Ή έστω ότι λες ότι θέλεις να περνάς καλά χωρίς δεσμεύσεις και περαιτέρω υποχρεώσεις. Ποιος σου λέει ότι στο μέλλον δεν θα ερωτευτείς με την συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα όσο ποτέ;

Στον έρωτα αλλά και στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις δεν υπάρχουν εγγυήσεις. Οφείλουμε να προχωράμε με μάτια ανοιχτά και μα παρρησία να αντιμετωπίζουμε τα καλά και τα κακά που έρχονται.

----------


## Vaggg

> Ο φεμινισμός, στις περιπτώσεις εκείνες που εκφράζεται με στρεβλό τρόπο (διότι υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις όπου έχει μεγάλη αξία), δεν έχει ακριβώς στόχο την ανατροπή αλλά την υποταγή και εκμετάλλευση του άντρα από την γυναίκα. Αλλά ας μην προχωρήσουμε σε αυτή τη συζήτηση η οποία ξεφεύγει από τους σκοπούς του παρόντος. 
> 
> Φίλε μου ελέγχουμε την δική μας συμπεριφορά. Όχι του άλλου. Αν μια γυναίκα απορρίπτει με άσχημο τρόπο έναν άντρα, αυτό δείχνει πολλά για το χαρακτήρα της και τη προσωπικότητα της. Δεν θα τα βάψουμε και μαύρα... (αυτοεκτίμηση για ακόμα μια φορά)
> 
> Ουδέποτε είπα να την πέσεις σε μια γυναίκα. Απλά είπα να εκδηλώσεις το ενδιαφέρον σου. Έχει διαφορά. Μην περιμένεις να εκδηλώσει μια γυναίκα ενδιαφέρον. Και αν το κάνει να είσαι σίγουρος ότι πάντα θα είναι με πολύ πλάγιο και διακριτικό (ίσως και δυσδιάκριτο κάποιες φορές) τρόπο. 
> 
> Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν πως ακόμα και στον αγοραίο έρωτα, δεν είμαστε σε θέση να ελέγξουμε απόλυτα τα συναισθήματα μας. Έτσι τυχαίνει να δηλώνει κάποιος πως θέλει μόνο σεξ και στο τέλος να βρίσκετε συναισθηματικά προσκολλημένος και το αντίστροφο.
> 
> Ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος στην αρχή μιας γνωριμίας για την εξέλιξη της. Άντε και λες ότι θέλω σχέση και η κοπέλα ανταποκρίνεται. Ποιος σου λέει ότι δεν θα δεις στον χαρακτήρα της πράγματα που δεν είναι και τόσο συμβατά με σένα και δεν θα θέλεις να διακόψεις; Ή έστω ότι λες ότι θέλεις να περνάς καλά χωρίς δεσμεύσεις και περαιτέρω υποχρεώσεις. Ποιος σου λέει ότι στο μέλλον δεν θα ερωτευτείς με την συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα όσο ποτέ;
> ...


Φυσικά και δεν ξέρεις πως θα εξελιχθεί μια νέα σχέση γιατί αν ξέραμε εξαρχής τότε θα βρίσκαμε το ιδανικό ταιρι (αν δλδ το βρίσκαμε). Το να θες να κόψεις είναι νορμάλ το ΠΩΣ θα κόψεις είναι το θέμα, ομορφα και ωραία η γεια δε σε ξέρω δε με ξερεις? Και φυσικά δε μιλάμε για αρρωστημένες καταστάσεις μιλάμε για νορμάλ ανθρώπους που συζητάνε κάτι και καταλήγουν κάπου ήρεμα και ωραία Ναι μεν πληγώνει ο χωρισμός αλλά όταν έχει προηγηθεί σοβαρη και ηρεμη κουβέντα είναι καλύτερο για ολους

----------


## giannis000

καλησπερα αποστολια.. ολλοι εχουμε ανασφαλειες λιγο πολυ... πιστευω το θεμα ειναι να εχουμε την δυναμη κ την αυτοπεπηθηση να βγενουμε στον κοσμο να δενουμε με κοσμο κ να κανουμε κανονικα την καθημερινωτητα μας ασχετος τια οποια ελατωματα μας

----------


## Αποστολια

> καλησπερα αποστολια.. ολλοι εχουμε ανασφαλειες λιγο πολυ... πιστευω το θεμα ειναι να εχουμε την δυναμη κ την αυτοπεπηθηση να βγενουμε στον κοσμο να δενουμε με κοσμο κ να κανουμε κανονικα την καθημερινωτητα μας ασχετος τια οποια ελατωματα μας


Το θέμα είναι πως το καταφέρνουμε αυτο

----------

